# Sircle Samples



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

I just got an email for my business to participate in a new program called Sircle Samples.

Not sure exactly what it is but it says its free, here is the website:

http://www.sirclesamples.com/coming_soon

I will post more information when I know. All the information I had is from a business stand point, not consumer but if you would like that information I can post that too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting, notified to be emailed, lord knows I love spam email.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

I am emailing the advertising manager back and forth right now. I am going to ask her about how it works for consumers and I will report back!


----------



## missana90 (Apr 2, 2012)

This is suppose to be a new website like IsThatOdd.com (its the same creators, I believe). IsThatOdd is a social network where you can talk to other girls get advice, give advice, share stories, just overall communicate with other girls on there but in the mean time with every comment, oddstract (like a mini blog), or vote that you make it gives you Oddcoins. When you get enough oddcoins you can then redeem them in the Sample Shop for samples. It is all free and there are some great samples available in the shop. I have gotten to test out some of now favorite brands because of IsThatOdd. Just be sure not to spam because they will delete accounts that go on there just to rack up coins. I have been a member for this site for about a year or so and I have loved it! You guys should check it out =) http://isthatodd.com/invite/ana


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2012)

Interesting. I signed up for an email. Can't hurt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 2, 2012)

So it looks to be a community, you earn points and then can "buy" samples with those points.



> [SIZE=11pt]Consumers do not pay to join our site, they earn virtual currency as they provide insight into their spending habits, beauty needs, and other personal/demographic information. For them, Contact information includes email address, in addition to mailing address.[/SIZE]


----------



## samplegal (Apr 2, 2012)

This one sounds really intriguing. My email's in.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 2, 2012)

Sweeet!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it looks to be a community, you earn points and then can "buy" samples with those points.
> 
> ...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 3, 2012)

Freeeee. Is actually my middle name...signing up for emails now!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

She made it sound like I would choose who got my samples (as a business) so I don't know if the business seeks you out or you contact them or what.


----------



## beautyfool (Apr 3, 2012)

I took the survey and it seems like you may be able to tailor your samples to specific survey responses. I would think that would be the only way you would "choose" who gets your samples.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 3, 2012)

cool, but WHEN does this madness end!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 3, 2012)

Apparently their first survey is messed up...


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

How did you get a survey? All it would let me do is sign up with my e-mail and I didn't get anything after that


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

Take coming soon off the end of the URL and you go to their homepage, I didn't try to do anything there yet.


----------



## lloronita (Apr 3, 2012)

I went to that site (homepage) and registered and took the beauty quiz and survey.  I don't know if it went anywhere, but it took the information and it showed up on my info page.


----------



## lloronita (Apr 3, 2012)

I just got this email from them

Welcome to SircleSamples.com! We're so glad you joined us!

Here are just a few things you'll love about our site:


You'll earn SIRCLE Coins (Oc) for just about everything you do - from completing product reviews, taking surveys and inviting friends. Use your Oc to go sample shopping!
You can pick whatever products you like!
Shipping is always FREE!
Make sure to fill out your Beauty Profile as soon as you can! This will let us know what types of products you're looking for (and you'll earn 1000 SIRCLE Coins to spend in your Sample Shop!)

See you in the Sample Shop!

SircleSamples.com


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm filling out a lot of the things right now, I already have enough points to get a sample.....hmmm.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm I filled out my profile and put things in my "makeup bag" and only have 640. I think they meant 100, not 1000 Oc's for the profile. Looks like they have 2 products you can trade your Oc's in for right now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm I filled out my profile and put things in my "makeup bag" and only have 640. I think they meant 100, not 1000 Oc's for the profile. Looks like they have 2 products you can trade your Oc's in for right now.



Yeah, I tried to get one but it wouldn't work.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 3, 2012)

i filled out everything i could earlier and only came out with 550 pts.  i only saw two things available also.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

More products seem to be going up as we speak. neat.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

I just looked again and now its up to 4 products in the shop. Maybe they're adding things right now? that could be why it's not working


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just looked again and now its up to 4 products in the shop. Maybe they're adding things right now? that could be why it's not working



That is what I was thinking, they are setting it up and testing things out.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 3, 2012)

it let me purchase a sample apparently...it took off my points and under my account it says I purchased a sample. But I hasn't put in my shipping address in yet, so I just put that in...

that's a little concerning. I wonder if i'll actually get the product? Maybe I should e-mail them...otherwise i'm out 600 Oc's


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it let me purchase a sample apparently...it took off my points and under my account it says I purchased a sample. But I hasn't put in my shipping address in yet, so I just put that in...
> 
> that's a little concerning. I wonder if i'll actually get the product? Maybe I should e-mail them...otherwise i'm out 600 Oc's



It wouldn't let me purchase anything even with shipping address...maybe its my browser. Which did you choose? 

I'm not that worried about anything since its all free.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it let me purchase a sample apparently...it took off my points and under my account it says I purchased a sample. But I hasn't put in my shipping address in yet, so I just put that in...
> 
> that's a little concerning. I wonder if i'll actually get the product? Maybe I should e-mail them...otherwise i'm out 600 Oc's



That happened to me accidentally with the fake tanner stuff, and I had my shipping addy in! I didn't even mean to order it. lol. I emailed them about the issue as there's no way I would choose fake tanning products. They would go to waste with me. I don't use that stuff at all. I'm *not* the targeted audience for that.


----------



## Souly (Apr 3, 2012)

Me either. I'll try another browser later.

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 3, 2012)

Every other link it keeps 404-ing. I just want to explore! lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

So apparently it did work for me. We'll see if anything shows up!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

> Hi Vee,
> 
> I saw this thread on Makeup Talk about our site. I tried to post a reply to some of the comments, but I donâ€™t have permission to access that conversation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 3, 2012)

cool, thanks for the update. Kind of assumed that.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 3, 2012)

I assumed that as well, I'm just anxious to get started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

How did you guys get so many points? All I have is 510 and don't see where else to get them? lol


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 3, 2012)

> How did you guys get so many points? All I have is 510 and don't see where else to get them? lol


 You can add a picture for 50 and fill our your beauty profile for 1000? 100? I'm not sure.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I got my pic, woo!! I filled out my beauty profile and didn't get anything.. boo, it says 1000 though!
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You can add a picture for 50 and fill our your beauty profile for 1000? 100? I'm not sure.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 3, 2012)

I filled it out as well and got nothing. Maybe they're still working on that part?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my pic, woo!! I filled out my beauty profile and didn't get anything.. boo, it says 1000 though!



1000?! 




 I filled out my beauty profile and didn't get anything either. 



 Added my piccy and got 50 coins and had enough to get the nail polish I really wanted to try. Hopefully I can get coins back and the order cancelled for that fake tan stuffy. lol. 

This Lex nail polish seems interesting! http://www.lexcosmetics.com/shop.php


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I saw that and was like






LOVE me some polish!!!

You can add items to your make up bag for points too.. Looks like they will have an app soon so you can just scan the barcode, how awesome is that



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that and was like
> 
> ...



If I get this polish in the mail and love it (it looks like something I'm going to adore as I lovelove pink and glitter) I will DEFINITELY buy from them. I love that they donate $1 from sales to different causes. Fabulous!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

I am kind of hoping I don't love it. I have waaaay too many nail polishes. My poor husband is going to have to move out soon to make up some room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If I get this polish in the mail and love it (it looks like something I'm going to adore as I lovelove pink and glitter) I will DEFINITELY buy from them. I love that they donate $1 from sales to different causes. Fabulous!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am kind of hoping I don't love it. I have waaaay too many nail polishes. My poor husband is going to have to move out soon to make up some room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



lol! I fully plan on buying one of those cute wall racks I've seen online! http://www.decopolishracks.com/


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Those are so cute. I have regular ones. I have 3 of them already and over flowing lol
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> lol! I fully plan on buying one of those cute wall racks I've seen online! http://www.decopolishracks.com/


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are so cute. I have regular ones. I have 3 of them already and over flowing lol



I don't have anywhere to put all mine yet, but I only have two Birchboxes full of polish, so I'm good. I have room for more.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 3, 2012)

There is ALWAYS room for more polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have anywhere to put all mine yet, but I only have two Birchboxes full of polish, so I'm good. I have room for more.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow, I thought I recognized their address:  That used to be the corporate headquarters of McCaw Communication, which later became AT&amp;T Wireless (let's just say I have professional reasons for recognizing that address and leave it at that).  I think Real Networks may have moved in after AWS moved out.  Not a bad location, assuming it's their real location (Posh Pod makes me wary about this sort of thing).  And OMG I LEFT THAT WORLD THREE AND A HALF YEARS AGO!  MAKE MY BRAIN STOP THIS!  AARGH!  Ahem.  Oh, look, they apparently started as an advertising company in 2009.  This makes me feel like they're a bit more legitimate in this endeavor and more likely to understand what they're doing than some of the other companies that have hit the scene lately.


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 3, 2012)

I thought I got a polish, but it didn't withdraw the points from my account. Now me sad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 4, 2012)

I picked the brush set (which I actually want) so i'm hoping that the order actually goes through! If not then oh well, i'm sure it'll be semi-easy to get the points again. I e-mailed them about it so hopefully i'll hear back!



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Apr 4, 2012)

That TUILLERIES on the Lex page REALLY reminds me of Deborah Lippmann CANDY SHOP.

And that is NOT a bad thing at all


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That TUILLERIES on the Lex page REALLY reminds me of Deborah Lippmann CANDY SHOP.
> 
> And that is NOT a bad thing at all



Yeees! I thought that too! I'm so in love with it already, and it deducted the points from my account immediately and put it in my "makeup bag". I so hope I get it! If it's beautiful I will definitely buy more from the company. *crosses fingers*


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

I was able to register, but the rep is right, there are lots of bugs for them to work out. I will try back later, since it wouldn't let me add anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 4, 2012)

It let me order the brushes! I hope it works out, because I lost my entire freakin' set of brushes last weekend while out of state for a funeral. :'(  Try surviving on one angled eyeshadow brush and q-tips! lol

That said, this service seems awesome, I hope it stays that way!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

Whoa, as I was looking around the site again just now, I had a pop up that said I earned a badge for ordering my first sample.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

Your posts are killing me, ladies! I can't even get back onto the site now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

Apparently the nail polish is what I successfully ordered too. I have revlon whimsical which is a dupe of DL glitter in the air which I love and like you guys said this looks like candy shop which is pretty much the pink version of glitter in the air so even better. excited for this to work! And I really hope I get the credits for filling out my beauty profile eventually!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you guys see there is also a 30% off promo code at lex cosmetics, which is the company who made the polish?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you guys see there is also a 30% off promo code at lex cosmetics, which is the company who made the polish?



That only showed up for me after I ordered it. Previously, the only code there was from the fake tan lotion company I accidentally ordered a sample from. I hope I get my nail polish before the Lex code expires. I need to know that I like it before I go crazy ordering. I love the concept behind the polish though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 4, 2012)

Aw, I would have actually LIKED that polish and I'm not a polish person, but it was gone before I signed back in last night. Oh well, I'll be happy with the brushes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aw, I would have actually LIKED that polish and I'm not a polish person, but it was gone before I signed back in last night. Oh well, I'll be happy with the brushes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Yeah I kind of figure "whatever" since it is all free! This is such a cool service.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That only showed up for me after I ordered it. Previously, the only code there was from the fake tan lotion company I accidentally ordered a sample from. I hope I get my nail polish before the Lex code expires. I need to know that I like it before I go crazy ordering. I love the concept behind the polish though!



Same!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

Part of the purpose of the site is incentive to buy what you sampled so that is why there is a coupon code. Keeps customers interested.

I am so bummed the polish is gone. Everything I clicked last night kept getting an error and then this morning its not there.. Boo, I will wait for you guys to review it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

I still have the brushes and a moisturizer showing up for me to be able to sample, but I don't have enough points. 




 Unless they end up cancelling the order I emailed them about doing on accident and credit back the points or they credit us that 1000 points for filling out the beauty profile.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

I was thinking about getting the brushes but the picture of the one standing up is really killing it for me! Looks so flimsy and wal mart-esque.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Part of the purpose of the site is incentive to buy what you sampled so that is why there is a coupon code. Keeps customers interested.
> 
> I am so bummed the polish is gone. Everything I clicked last night kept getting an error and then this morning its not there.. Boo, I will wait for you guys to review it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Is it in your make up bag? I thought it hadn't worked last night, but then it was gone from my samples page and in my make up bag this morning along with a subtraction of 300 points.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

No, I didn't even add it to my bag because I kept getting errors ):
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Is it in your make up bag? I thought it hadn't worked last night, but then it was gone from my samples page and in my make up bag this morning along with a subtraction of 300 points.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I didn't even add it to my bag because I kept getting errors ):



Oh that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't get the screen to go when I was hitting "order" but it apparently worked.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 4, 2012)

The list to pick is really small, I think I will just wait until I have more points and they come out with more samples (unless that polish comes back haha)

She told me I had to start off with 10-15 products so that means that 10-15 polishes were scooped up already?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

Yaaay! Got an email back that they are cancelling the fake tanner thing and refunding my coins and to bear with them because the site is in the process of beta testing. 





I really didn't want take that sample from them when I'm not the target audience and there may be somebody out there who would want it more, while it would go to waste with me. The page kept glitching and freezing and next thing I knew I was down 300 coins. lol. Very thankful that they are fixing it for me.

So excited about that polish still.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 4, 2012)

I was able to get back into the site last night from my phone. I ordered the moisturizer, and it confimed my order. The only other samples available to me were the tanner and the brush set. I never saw nail polish.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 4, 2012)

what e-mail did you use? I used the [email protected] one but I haven't heard anything back from them yet (I sent it yesterday).
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaay! Got an email back that they are cancelling the fake tanner thing and refunding my coins and to bear with them because the site is in the process of beta testing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what e-mail did you use? I used the [email protected] one but I haven't heard anything back from them yet (I sent it yesterday).



I used [email protected]


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, this looks awesome! I did my profile and added a pic. I'm thinking of adding 5 products to my "Makeup Bag" so I'll have 600 coins to get that brush set. This site looks like something I could get addicted to, actually...

EDIT: I just added one product to the makeup bag and it gave me 100 points, so I ordered the brushes right away. Yay!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what e-mail did you use? I used the [email protected] one but I haven't heard anything back from them yet (I sent it yesterday).



[email protected]


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 4, 2012)

So glad i waited-better choices today!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 4, 2012)

Ahhhh! I want to order stuffs but they haven't refunded me my 300 coins yet or given me my 1000 for filling out my beauty profile. AHHHHHHH!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 4, 2012)

1000 for the Beauty Profile? Damn, I didn't get that, either. I thought that was what the 500 I got was for, but now I see it was just for joining. Hmmm...gonna have to send an email, too, I guess.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 4, 2012)

If you do email them can you let us know what the outcome is? I didn't get the 1000 either, but I figured I'd wait a few days since it looks on facebook like their website hasn't officially launched yet. 



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 1000 for the Beauty Profile? Damn, I didn't get that, either. I thought that was what the 500 I got was for, but now I see it was just for joining. Hmmm...gonna have to send an email, too, I guess.


----------



## erinkins (Apr 4, 2012)

Ugh, I'm tempted to get the Glam Grab for nails but then I'm worried I won't like it. Ahhh, can't decide...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you do email them can you let us know what the outcome is? I didn't get the 1000 either, but I figured I'd wait a few days since it looks on facebook like their website hasn't officially launched yet.



I emailed them yesterday about it, they said it will be fixed once they work out the kinks of their site.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 4, 2012)

That's cool. In that case, I'll just wait. I think the site seems totally awesome, though.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them yesterday about it, they said it will be fixed once they work out the kinks of their site.


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm tempted to get the napoleon perdis lip gloss, it's 300 points. I think I'll just get it since it seems pretty easy to earn more points, especially adding products to your makeup bags and doing reviews.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks, playedinloops!


----------



## erinkins (Apr 4, 2012)

I ordered the Glam Grab Bag, and then magically had another 100 points. So I enough to get the gloss too.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like they're already catching up...the 1,000 just showed up on mine. Wish the gloss wasn't already gone, but I got the lip grab bag earlier and I'm looking forward to seeing what they've got coming.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 4, 2012)

This site looks very promising so far!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I need to stop leaving my house. Every time I do I miss the good stuff! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 4, 2012)

has anyone else gotten the 1000? I still haven't and I completely my profile yesterday...



> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they're already catching up...the 1,000 just showed up on mine. Wish the gloss wasn't already gone, but I got the lip grab bag earlier and I'm looking forward to seeing what they've got coming.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't know if this has anything to do with it, but about an hour before they showed up I went into the profile and resubmitted it. The points didn't show up immediately after that, so they may be unrelated.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 4, 2012)

I haven't touched my profile since yesterday and the 1,000 showed up. Maybe they're having to manually do it?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess i'll just wait and see...i'm antsy because I REALLY want that headband!! I love headbands probably more than anything else that they could offer me haha


----------



## EmJay (Apr 4, 2012)

I've got my 1000 points.

I'm temped to get the Apothederm cream but when it comes to sites like this I always have such a bad habit of hoarding my points and never spending them.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 4, 2012)

Mine updated to show the 1000, too. There's nothing I want in samples right now, but I think this looks really promising!


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess i'll just wait and see...i'm antsy because I REALLY want that headband!! I love headbands probably more than anything else that they could offer me haha



I'm the same way I didn't get the lip gloss but they just added the 1,000 points from completing the Beauty profile so I think I may use those points instead on getting the headband.

Edit: So I used my points on getting the headband as much as I would like to try other samples out I think this site is neat to not only get makeup samples but other cute little things. This site looks really promising can't wait til it's really up and running.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 5, 2012)

got my 1000 and scored another 10 for their daily survey.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 5, 2012)

So far, I've ordered the headband, the brushes, and the cream. FUN!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, I leave for the day and everyone got awesome things. I check to see whats there and its a cream, boo. More I missed out on! lol


----------



## erinkins (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm just anxious to see when people start receiving things. I've ordered 2 things so far, but I have this ounce of doubt that they will never come.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I leave for the day and everyone got awesome things. I check to see whats there and its a cream, boo. More I missed out on! lol



It seems like I missed some really good things too...I was a little "meh" about the cream but I am still in the market for a good moisturizer. The headband was cute though!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 5, 2012)

> I'm just anxious to see when people start receiving things. I've ordered 2 things so far, but I have this ounce of doubt that they will never come.


 I am working with them as a company and it's pretty legit. There is a trial period but there is also a pay per mailing so I dont see why they wouldn't send if they're paying to be on the site.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so excited for this website to really get up and running, it's not even funny. So far have ordered the brushes and headband.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 5, 2012)

The brands on their site look promising too! Julep and chella!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 5, 2012)

I just edited and resubmitted my profile and the 1000 points showed up. All that's available is the cream, so I'll wait. As far as surveys go, I haven't seen anything new....I'm excited though


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 5, 2012)

Someone before mentioned isthisodd.com (which is also owned by them).  I signed up and am getting tons of points (yay!). But it takes awhile to get any samples because you need a LOT of points for pretty small samples (ie 3000 Oc's for a .5oz sample). But I don't mind because it seems like a really cool site/community. Kind of like a forum...ish.  My question is toanyone who has been a part of this site: does your server/screen freeze and go really slow every time you go to the sample shop? Mine goes REALLY slow and multiple times it's actually frozen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm signing up for this email too!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 5, 2012)

I got the cream--it looks nice and since it's free, why not? I'm guessing the better deals will come sooner because they're still in Beta mode and don't need to accommodate thousands of people requesting, so can send better stuff.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 5, 2012)

For whoever was talking about not seeing a new survey, I just filled out a new one about grooming brows. Got my 10 points, woot!!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

1620 points in like 20min  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find the page takes forever to load, but maybe that's just my computer hehe


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

It took a little while for products to show up on the screen, but I just ordered SircleSwag Napoleon Perdis Lip Gloss-Nude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited to try since I really wanted a nude gloss! Plus its a full size sample so it says


----------



## channelzero (Apr 5, 2012)

I went for the nude gloss, too. As soon as I "bought" it the other color turned up in the shop so I got that one too


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tip! Just got one in Tangerine--super excited!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm debating on the tangerine. I don't have anything orange, but I doubt I'd wear it if i got it.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 5, 2012)

I got the self-tanner. 6 ounces is a good size for a freebie, and I can't live without using some form of gradual self-tanning lotion every day.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

It's .50 oz for the sample.. the full size is 6 oz retails at 39.99
 



> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the self-tanner. 6 ounces is a good size for a freebie, and I can't live without using some form of gradual self-tanning lotion every day.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, man! I didn't look at it long enough. Half an ounce will be a one time application...and a difficult one at that. I'm 5'8" and all legs - that's a lot of area to cover!
 



> Originally Posted by *mszJessica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's .50 oz for the sample.. the full size is 6 oz retails at 39.99


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 5, 2012)

no samples now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 5, 2012)

Of course, I go on again and there is nothing there. Story of my life lol

I am currently waiting for her to email me my login info for the business side of it. She is adding some shadows to the products! woo!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 5, 2012)

I really want to try your shadows!!


----------



## channelzero (Apr 5, 2012)

ooh can't wait!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course, I go on again and there is nothing there. Story of my life lol
> 
> I am currently waiting for her to email me my login info for the business side of it. She is adding some shadows to the products! woo!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 6, 2012)

I just saw your shadows! I think I got a sample!


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 6, 2012)

your shadows are up glamourdoll!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.sirclesamples.com/products/19


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

I just got some of your shadows too! I've now picked out 4 things haha. I love this site!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow you guys were faster than me LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow you guys were faster than me LOL



haha, I just randomly logged in and it was the only one there.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

You guys got in just in time. I can't get anything to load on the site for me now! eeks.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wanted to get the eyeshadows!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys got in just in time. I can't get anything to load on the site for me now! eeks.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

They're still there. It is taking a long time to load but it is!
 



> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wanted to get the eyeshadows!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

Site loading soooooo slow but I'm going to order one of your shadows. 




 Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

There is a headband on there right now as well.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a headband on there right now as well.



Random, but I must say that I LOVE the shirts/hoodies on your site. I'm thinking about ordering a Glamour Doll Eyes hoodie in black with the foxy brunette chick on it!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks! lol We got them for the team last year for IMATS and everyone was like OMG I WANT ONE! so we started selling them.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Random, but I must say that I LOVE the shirts/hoodies on your site. I'm thinking about ordering a Glamour Doll Eyes hoodie in black with the foxy brunette chick on it!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

I am shipping the samples now. If any of you were able to grab one and want a specific color (not specific shadow name but color: blue, green, brown), send me a message within the next few minutes with your name and I will see what I can do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! lol We got them for the team last year for IMATS and everyone was like OMG I WANT ONE! so we started selling them.



They are so cute! 



 Yep, I'm pretty sure I'm going to need one soon.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 6, 2012)

So sad I missed your shadows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 6, 2012)

Me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really looking foward to those!!
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So sad I missed your shadows!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 6, 2012)

ok this site is addicting! I wish I had a smartphone to just scan barcodes of stuff! I've only gotten one product to show up for me so far, a lipgloss.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

The app isn't available right now so you're not missing anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok this site is addicting! I wish I had a smartphone to just scan barcodes of stuff! I've only gotten one product to show up for me so far, a lipgloss.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 6, 2012)

is there a cap on points? I have 1630 and it doesnt seem to add anymore to that amount.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

I think they might approve some of them manually or something. I have 89 invites and they haven't updated yet and I remember the beauty profile coins took a while to refresh.



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is there a cap on points? I have 1630 and it doesnt seem to add anymore to that amount.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think they might approve some of them manually or something. I have 89 invites and they haven't updated yet and I remember the beauty profile coins took a while to refresh.



you're right. it finally caught up.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Apr 6, 2012)

all the samples are gone!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 6, 2012)

No samples available to me right now. Sad; I was wanting to try the glamourdolleyes shadows.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 6, 2012)

Same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I may buy some anyway since I really want to try them now!
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No samples available to me right now. Sad; I was wanting to try the glamourdolleyes shadows.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ahhh!!! I keep missing the good stuff!!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 6, 2012)

I haven't been able to get ONE sample :/


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 6, 2012)

They're still in beta so companies are allowed to offer 10-15 samples so they go FAST!



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been able to get ONE sample :/


----------



## channelzero (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info--it's awesome that you're on the company side of things.



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're still in beta so companies are allowed to offer 10-15 samples so they go FAST!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 6, 2012)

> I haven't been able to get ONE sample :/


 I haven't either.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, I was so sad that I missed your samples on there that I went to your site and ordered 10 samples. YAY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...and I'm so ridiculous that I used my lunch money for the weekend to do so. Oh well, I'll eat pb&amp;j for a few days if it means eyeshadows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're still in beta so companies are allowed to offer 10-15 samples so they go FAST!
> 
> ...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah...I'm not too bummed. It's not like I'm entitled to anything plus theyre free! I wouldn't have chosen anything BUT your eyeshadows though! I'll wait until some other things pop up for me


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 6, 2012)

If you can, check at random times throughout the day/night.  I've gotten 3 samples so far, and they've all just popped up at different times.

 Quote: Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah...I'm not too bummed. It's not like I'm entitled to anything plus theyre free! I wouldn't have chosen anything BUT your eyeshadows though! I'll wait until some other things pop up for me


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone know how the free Aveda sample works? I'm kind of confused.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 7, 2012)

What Aveda sample?


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What Aveda sample?


It's under my offers tab, bottom left.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 7, 2012)

Free Smooth Infusion Style Prep sample
at aveda.com with promo code AVEDAFS
expires 06/30/2012

It's if you buy from aveda.com


----------



## channelzero (Apr 7, 2012)

I found this on their website, hth


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 7, 2012)

Ahhh. It looks like you only get the sample with a $50 purchase, but I could be wrong.
 



> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 7, 2012)

That is just a coupon code/deal to a different site, I don't think it has anything to do with SS.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Free Smooth Infusion Style Prep sample
> 
> ...


 Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 7, 2012)

I think I'll be doing the same thing!! hehe
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I was so sad that I missed your samples on there that I went to your site and ordered 10 samples. YAY.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...and I'm so ridiculous that I used my lunch money for the weekend to do so. Oh well, I'll eat pb&amp;j for a few days if it means eyeshadows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 9, 2012)

It's almost 2am in California and I just picked up Napoleon Perdis Lip Gloss in Pink, it was 300 points. I just checked it again right now and the lip gloss is gone. Seems like you have to just check the website randomly for goodies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, good news, guys! I got my first two samples from them in the mail today (headband and makeup brushes) so they're definitely legit!  I'll get some photos uploaded soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, good news, guys! I got my first two samples from them in the mail today (headband and makeup brushes) so they're definitely legit!  I'll get some photos uploaded soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That was fast! Hopefully my samples come soon!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 9, 2012)

They came in different packaging and I know Vee said she was shipping hers, so it definitely looks like the companies send out the samples themselves rather than sending them to Sircle Samples to ship...so I imagine shipping times will vary wildly with this one.  But I was surprised to get 2 of them already!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's what I got:

The headband:





I really like this! It's cute and satin-y and the bow doesn't stick up or out to far. I'll wear it to work.





These seem decent enough!  The one on the end with the cap will be great to keep in my bag, it is about the size of a lipstick when rolled down with the cap on.  I have never had a maximum coverage foundation brush, but it looks interesting.  It's very soft.  The concealer brush is a typical concealer brush...since I lost all of my brushes a couple of weeks ago, I'll definitely use it.

In all, i'm happy.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 9, 2012)

Yours is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was fast! Hopefully my samples come soon!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 9, 2012)

The company ships the samples themselves so I guess it depends on how fast they get to their orders.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 9, 2012)

I got the samples I ordered from you today, by the way, and THEY'RE ALL SO PRETTY.  Can't wait to try them out.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yours is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 9, 2012)

This site could get very addicting very quickly.

I"m sad I missed your eyeshadow samples Glamourdolleyes!

I just signed up and there are currently no samples :-( but I am a patient girl....


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 9, 2012)

yay!
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the samples I ordered from you today, by the way, and THEY'RE ALL SO PRETTY.  Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yours is out for delivery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



yay! This is so exciting for me! I feel like samples from sircle samples will be the best ones...you don't know when they are coming and they are free.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 9, 2012)

How are you guys getting stuff?! Everytime I look there's nothing there...I feel confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I have a bunch of points lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you guys getting stuff?! Everytime I look there's nothing there...I feel confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I have a bunch of points lol



Its really luck, imo. I just logged in and the things were there, but they go FAST.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 9, 2012)

> How are you guys getting stuff?! Everytime I look there's nothing there...I feel confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I have a bunch of points lol


 The last couple days there really hasn't been much.


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got my first "sample" today and it is the headband, I love it it's really cute.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> These seem decent enough!  The one on the end with the cap will be great to keep in my bag, it is about the size of a lipstick when rolled down with the cap on.  I have never had a maximum coverage foundation brush, but it looks interesting.  It's very soft.  The concealer brush is a typical concealer brush...since I lost all of my brushes a couple of weeks ago, I'll definitely use it.


I just got the brushes today too, and I LOVE them. The flat top one is exactly like a Sonia Kashuk one I have that I mostly use to apply foundation, and it will be great to have a dupe since I hate cleaning brushes. Hopefully you'll like it as much as I do. Overall they seem to be good quality, and the lipstick sized one is perfect for the purse.

I also got the orange lipgloss and the color is all wrong for me. Too bad. Going in the Traveling Box.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

I got your shadow sample in the mail today, Vee! Yaaay! Once I try it (hopefully this week), I will probably post pics. I really should just go ahead and start a blog.


----------



## Souly (Apr 9, 2012)

I got a full size opi drying drops in the nail grab bag &amp; 2 glosses today. That was fast! They have lip gloss up now but its 600 coins! Last week, they were 300.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 9, 2012)

I got a lipgloss. I didn't get to choose colors or anything, but it will be nice to get a little surprise 

Maybe they made it more points because of how fast everything goes and maybe how easy it has been to get points right away?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

How are the glosses? Are they sticky? Kind of hard to commit to spending 600 coins when they were 300 before. lol.

So excited to get my nail polish!


----------



## Souly (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't tried the glosses yet but the strawberry one smelly yummy!

Those brushes look nice! Now I wish I would have picked those. Maybe they will come up again.

Has anyone else had problems reviewing your samples? Your supposed to get 100 points for each but it won't go through.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 9, 2012)

Received my headband today!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the glosses yet but the strawberry one smelly yummy!
> 
> ...



I can't review either!

I got the apothederm stretchmark cream and Vee's eyeshadow today! Looove this shadow. I will definitely buy once I get tired of using my naked palette every day/finish this no buy.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 9, 2012)

> I can't review either! I got the apothederm stretchmark cream and Vee's eyeshadow today! Looove this shadow. I will definitely buy once I get tired of using my naked palette every day/finish this no buy.Â


 Nor can I. They had a stretchmark cream? Wish I hadn't missed that one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nor can I. They had a stretchmark cream? Wish I hadn't missed that one.



Yup, apothederm, it was in birchbox last month I think.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 9, 2012)

There are hair bracelets up right now. They are hair ties, but supposedly you can wear them as a bracelet as well (I'm guilty of doing this with normal hair bands...)

I'm not sure it's worth it though. It's 300 Ocs for one band.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 9, 2012)

I got the headband today too! even though i "bought" the brushes a few days before and haven't gotten them yet...

Edit: I just got an e-mail from them, they're sending them out now to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just "bought" one of the lip glosses I was debating if 600 Ocs was too much but than I decided this is why I signed up and it's not that hard to get more points anyway so I decided to go for it.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 9, 2012)

I got it too.. That'll be my second lipgloss from the same company lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Captureit02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just "bought" one of the lip glosses I was debating if 600 Ocs was too much but than I decided this is why I signed up and it's not that hard to get more points anyway so I decided to go for it.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are the glosses? Are they sticky? Kind of hard to commit to spending 600 coins when they were 300 before. lol.
> 
> So excited to get my nail polish!



The one I got was tangerine, very sheer in color, and quite sticky.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 9, 2012)

got my apothederm, but still waiting for my nallpolish and napoleon lipstick...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yay!!!! I finally got a sample. I got one of the chapsticks. Did anyone else get one?


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 9, 2012)

> Yay!!!! I finally got a sample. I got one of the chapsticks. Did anyone else get one?


 Wanted to, but I don't have enough coins. If it would let me submit a review, I would.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

It won't even let me sign in right now!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay, it was a pain in the butt but I think I got a chapstick! lol!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 9, 2012)

me too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, it was a pain in the butt but I think I got a chapstick! lol!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay everybody log off please, so I can try toget something LOL! Grrr website is so slow


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 9, 2012)

I would have loved to have snagged those brushes! I was pleasantly surprised to find the Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream in the mail today. =]

The other samples I selected and should have coming are the Soulstice Universal Body Lotion and the Napoleon Perdis Lip Gloss in Pink.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 9, 2012)

I am getting a lip gloss sample and a chapstick sample to choose from, however, when I bring up the product and hit "place order" it keeps saying "something went wrong"
Is the site just going really slow from overload or something?  =/  I kind of want to pick up a sample of something before they run out...


----------



## channelzero (Apr 9, 2012)

I can't get the website to load now, either. But my samples came today! I got the grab bag for lips and two of the napoleon perdis lip glosses. The weird thing is the Jouer lip gloss...it's birchbox pink!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow, they had grab bags at some point? Jealousssss


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 10, 2012)

I wanted the lips and/or nails grab bag soooo bad but they were slow with refunding my coins and I didn't have enough. *sad panda facey*

Oh well though, no real complaints about a free sampling service! So far, I love it!


----------



## channelzero (Apr 10, 2012)

They had lip and nail ones that I saw, but I was too slow for the nail one!


----------



## Souly (Apr 10, 2012)

What a awesome grab bag! My mom got the silver essie lux effects in her nail grab bag. Love this site






 



> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get the website to load now, either. But my samples came today! I got the grab bag for lips and two of the napoleon perdis lip glosses. The weird thing is the Jouer lip gloss...it's birchbox pink!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is what I have gotten so far. They are the nail grab bag and stretch mark cream. The stretch mark cream was only half full. I am also waiting on the nail polish and Lip Gloss.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow I've only been able to grab one sample and I have over 3,000 points. Leave some for us lol


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 10, 2012)

I ordered one of the Napoleon Perdis lip glosses. It might end up as trade fodder, but that's cool, too. I have a trillion lip products that I love.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow. I got the skin care sample gift bag. Two really dinky samples that you could get for free anywhere. Lame. I believe it was also 600 points.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. I got the skin care sample gift bag. Two really dinky samples that you could get for free anywhere. Lame. I believe it was also 600 points.



But it was free so...?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

Not really. She had to devote time to the surveys and filling out stuff on the website. Her time is worth money. I started filling stuff out on Sircle, but I am afraid that this might be one of those diminishing returns gimmicks- they get you hooked with quick and easy gratification then it starts to take more and more time to get less. I am wondering what the benefits to the companies are compared to sample boxes.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> But it was free so...?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 10, 2012)

> Not really. She had to devote time to the surveys and filling out stuff on the website. Her time is worth money. I started filling stuff out on Sircle, but I am afraid that this might be one of those diminishing returns gimmicks- they get you hooked with quick and easy gratification then it starts to take more and more time to get less. I am wondering what the benefits to the companies are compared to sample boxes.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Really? Surveys are like 3 questions and take under 30 seconds to fill out If I understand your question correctly, the company gets your contact information and a possible customer/lifetime customer.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not really. She had to devote time to the surveys and filling out stuff on the website. Her time is worth money. I started filling stuff out on Sircle, but I am afraid that this might be one of those diminishing returns gimmicks- they get you hooked with quick and easy gratification then it starts to take more and more time to get less. I am wondering what the benefits to the companies are compared to sample boxes.


Potential customers...you are now someone they can target advertising towards, and someone who will possibly like the product and buy a full size. Same as sample boxes. 

And the surveys I took were what...3 questions? If 30 seconds of time is worth that much to someone, then I presume they wouldn't spend it posting about how much they didn't like sircle samples on an internet forum.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 10, 2012)

The last few days I haven't been able to log in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! I have coins to spend!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

I guess I have been burned by these sort of things. Time vortex and crappy stuff after initial good stuff. Does that make sense?

I am probably also trying to talk myself out of doing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Potential customers...you are now someone they can target advertising towards, and someone who will possibly like the product and buy a full size. Same as sample boxes.
> 
> And the surveys I took were what...3 questions? If 30 seconds of time is worth that much to someone, then I presume they wouldn't spend it posting about how much they didn't like sircle samples on an internet forum.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm just saying, compared to the headbands, brushes, nail bag, and lip glosses (which at one point were half the "price" of the skin care bag), the skin care bag was indeed lame. I don't even think I can get one use out of either. Free or not, if a company wants to use samples to lure in new customers in the way sirclesamples is set up, they shouldn't skimp, IMO. Especially when partnering with a service like sirclesamples.

I should have picked more wisely.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 10, 2012)

Ugh, I really wish it would let me review my items, so I can get more stuff!! Lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 10, 2012)

Okay, I gave in. ARGHHH! I have filled out one survey (it is all I was offered). I WANT MORE POINTS!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 10, 2012)

It finally let me do a review today.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It finally let me do a review today.



Still won't let me do one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

I still can't review either, but I did decide to order a lip balm! ...if it will ever go through lol.


----------



## samplegal (Apr 10, 2012)

I was able to review my items and get the points immediately using Firefox. I cant even log in through Safari (I'm on Mac). Maybe try different browsers?


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 10, 2012)

I received a lip gloss (tangerine) so far and have a moisturizer, chapstick, and another lip gloss on the way. I love the scent/flavor of the lip gloss and it's a very sheer orange. It was a plus for me. I figure I'm going to get as many samples as I can now and bank points for reviews, then keep getting that 100 points per review to continue the products coming in.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to review my items and get the points immediately using Firefox. I cant even log in through Safari (I'm on Mac). Maybe try different browsers?



I've tried using Firefox, Internet Explorer, and whatever the default Android browser is. No luck.


----------



## TonyaK (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes! I was finally able to order my first sample. I'm getting a lip gloss.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 10, 2012)

> Yup, apothederm, it was in birchbox last month I think.


 Guess I didn't realize it was a stretch mark cream.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 10, 2012)

There's also an Apothederm Moisturizing Cream.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 10, 2012)

It won't let me even get on the website in any browser  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 10, 2012)

I can only get on it on my cell phone.  Annoying, but oh well. Free and in Beta...can only complain too much!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 10, 2012)

Was able to order my first lip gloss sample today, I saw the hair bands one second and GONE the next. I hope they add more options to get points! I just like that its COMPLETELY free, they dont need my CC info or ANYTHING. Why complain?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was able to order my first lip gloss sample today, I saw the hair bands one second and GONE the next. I hope they add more options to get points! I just like that its COMPLETELY free, they dont need my CC info or ANYTHING. Why complain?



Exactly! Things have shown up in the mail for me already and all I had to give was my address and maybe 15 minutes total? It's awesome.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 10, 2012)

How is anyone getting on this website to get the samples?  I tried to order a lip balm and a lip gloss yesterday but when I went to hit "place order" it froze for 10 minutes and then it would say "error"
I have tried multiple browsers and times =/


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How is anyone getting on this website to get the samples?  I tried to order a lip balm and a lip gloss yesterday but when I went to hit "place order" it froze for 10 minutes and then it would say "error"
> 
> I have tried multiple browsers and times =/



I haven't had any problems using google chrome, idk. I think it depends on time of day and stuff.


----------



## channelzero (Apr 10, 2012)

The website has been spotty for me for a while--I was able to use it pretty smoothly last week when I first signed up, bu tit times out quite a bit now. I'm just waiting until it will let me submit reviews. This morning it ran pretty well, so I think you're right it has to do with the time of day.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed the 'Testing Trainee' next to your amount of Oc?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else noticed the 'Testing Trainee' next to your amount of Oc?



Yeah, I assume its like "levels" based on how many things you've sampled and how many Oc you have accumulated and spent.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 10, 2012)

> Yeah, I assume its like "levels" based on how many things you've sampled and how many Oc you have accumulated and spent.


 Gotcha. How neat!! This makes me so excited lol


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 11, 2012)

I have not been able to get the site to work for me for 2 days now.  Work laptop, home computer, phone, or kindle.  Bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 11, 2012)

They probably weren't prepared for Makeup Talk's huge user base. I ordered the lip gloss, and the moisturizer recently. You can never have too many of those things. I kind of want the lip balm too, but I've tried ordering it a few times with no luck.


----------



## glamigirl (Apr 11, 2012)

haven't been able to log in the last two days:/


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 11, 2012)

yeh the websites been sucky!

I was able to log on and get a sample today but it's not lettin me do anything else on the website now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haven't been able to log in the last two days:/


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 11, 2012)

Trying to get on the site again today, but it's down for maintenance...argh!!  I *may* have actually gotten the lip gloss I wanted when I tried on the site 2 days ago, but I'm not sure... probably not though because it was seriously acting up. lol.  I'm hoping I can get something from them soon though.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 11, 2012)

hopefuly they fix their site up, I like it lol



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trying to get on the site again today, but it's down for maintenance...argh!!  I *may* have actually gotten the lip gloss I wanted when I tried on the site 2 days ago, but I'm not sure... probably not though because it was seriously acting up. lol.  I'm hoping I can get something from them soon though.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

Since they are in beta/testing right now, they will fix their site. That is why it has the option to email them about any issues you come across, so they can fix it. When most websites are in beta, they use "invite only" type systems, think google products, like google plus when it was invite only.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

Got my nail polish in! It looks SO pretty! I can't wait to use it.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 12, 2012)

i wanna see a picture when you do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my nail polish in! It looks SO pretty! I can't wait to use it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll post again when I paint my nails with it, I just painted my nails last night (Ulta "Material Girl" with a coat of Essie Luxeffects "As Gold As It Gets" on top), so it may be about a week or so until I get to it.

Here's a picture of the bottle. The color looks SO beautiful.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh yes it does!! That's a beautiful color!!!! I'm so jealous right now. lol



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll post again when I paint my nails with it, I just painted my nails last night (Ulta "Material Girl" with a coat of Essie Luxeffects "As Gold As It Gets" on top), so it may be about a week or so until I get to it.
> 
> Here's a picture of the bottle. The color looks SO beautiful.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 12, 2012)

i read you have to do surverys to win 'cash' to spend?  is it easy to do?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 13, 2012)

If you were super slow in doing the daily surveys, it would still probably only take you 30 seconds to do them and we get points and not "cash". You use your points to get products.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i read you have to do surverys to win 'cash' to spend?  is it easy to do?


----------



## EmJay (Apr 13, 2012)

Did anyone else get the e-mail about them closing the website so they can make a few updates before they start "Act 2" of the beta?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 13, 2012)

I did. And I was just getting addicted! (THANKS, JENNA



)


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 13, 2012)

haha, well they will be back! I'm glad I got a bunch of samples while they were up and running! I'm still waiting on nail polish and lip ballm...and something else I think? hahah.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 13, 2012)

I love that they sent the email--I think most of us had already figured out what was going on, but after so many sample subs horrible customer service, it nice to get an explanatory email.  I'm liking this site more and more!


----------



## missana90 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone who was able to snag the Lex Nail Polish would consider swapping with me. I was too late on trying to get that one but I do have a brand new Lex Nail Polish in Cayman Cabana. Please let me know if anyone is interested. Thanks =)


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 13, 2012)

Oooh. I've never heard of Lex, but both of those colors are really pretty. Too bad I'm on a perpetual no-buy.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 13, 2012)

i know right, good thing i have a bunch of colors i havent tried yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh. I've never heard of Lex, but both of those colors are really pretty. Too bad I'm on a perpetual no-buy.


----------



## erinkins (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahh, I'm really excited. I came home from college today and my mom had 3 samples for me. I got the nail grab bag with Essie Set in Stones, a lip gloss in coral, and a sample from Glamour Doll Eyes. I love them all! The lip gloss is just a bit sticky, my only complaint!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 14, 2012)

I got the Lex nail polish yesterday. It is a nice color because it makes your nail color look nicer and adds glitter.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2012)

This polish reminds me of cherry chip cake, my absolute favorite cake when I was in grade school.  I might have to pick up a box and make some this weekend!  I'm not a pink nail polish person *at all* (purple, green, silver, and blue are my favorites), but the glitter makes this something I think I will be able to deal with once in a while.  And I just read the color story behind this one:  Tulips!  It's tulip time, and I was thinking about finding the local tulip fields tomorrow just because it seems like a good springtime adventure.  Now I have the appropriate nail polish to match!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 14, 2012)

I really really like that polish! I might have to buy some, after my nobuy ofcourse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xgabzillaa (Apr 14, 2012)

my lotion and napoleon perdis lip gloss just came in the mail! I can't wait for the site to come back!!!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 14, 2012)

For those who have received your samples, how long did it take? I ordered a lip gloss and I'm just wondering when I should expect it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 14, 2012)

I just got my lip gloss in the mail, I love it I got a light pink shade, it's very sheer but I still like it. I agree that it is a bit sticky but it's not too bad, at least for me.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 14, 2012)

Got my lip balm sample in the mail. I ended up with Strawberry Banana. Smells so yummy.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Captureit02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my lip gloss in the mail, I love it I got a light pink shade, it's very sheer but I still like it. I agree that it is a bit sticky but it's not too bad, at least for me.



Same here. I haven't tried it yet though. I am SUPER impressed with the size! I'm pretty sure it's a full sized gloss. It looks really nice in the tube. In fact, I think it just might be the biggest lip gloss I own (aside from tarte lipsurgences)

I guess it's pineapple too, which is a scent I really dig! Yay.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 14, 2012)

I, too, received the Napoleon perdis in tangerine. It smells SO good!! I was turned off by the orange color at first, but I tried it on and I love it! It is kinda sticky, but I found it stays on pretty long and the texture kinda grew on me.

I also received the Simple Pleasures lip balm in Coconut Lime, the one flavor I was hoping not to get 




I"m not a huge fan of coconut, but I do like the smell of it.

For free samples these are rather generous! This site is turning out to be awesome  (and something to look at during my lectures when I am done paying attention



)


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I did actually receive a sample in the mail today!!  I thought it was going to be for the Napoleon lip gloss (I literally tried for like 20 minutes to get one but the site kept acting up - lol), but it was the Simple Pleasures lip balm in fruit punch instead.  I absolutely love this lip balm - it's super moisturizing and doesn't leave little wax flakes on my lip like most lip balms do.  The only thing I'm not big on is it contains parabens.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 14, 2012)

I got my Napoleon lip gloss, Simple Pleasures lip balm and my makeup brushes today!


----------



## wadedl (Apr 14, 2012)

I got the Napoleon Perdis Lip Gloss in tangerine. I don't know about the color. I usually buy pinks in lipgloss.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 14, 2012)

I got a lip balm in the mail today. I got the peach mango I think it was. It's so creamy, I love it. Cannot wait for this site to be back up full blast!


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 14, 2012)

So far I have received the Lex Cosmetic nail polish and an eye shadow from Vee (PS- GORGEOUS!!! I'm going to do a blog post on it soon!). I cant wait for the site to be back up too, I've been checking non stop!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2012)

I accidentally ended up with the lip gloss.  I actually intended to request the lip balm since I'm a huge lip balm fan and not so big on gloss, but it was when the site was being buggy, and it was free, so whatever.  I was pleasantly surprised that I got anything that I "bought" that day due to all of the problems the site had been having.  It came with the lotion, which I had been thinking was 2 oz or maybe 4 oz, but it's 8.5 oz, and it's not overwhelmingly nasty perfume-scented!  It has a very light, clean, faint essential oil-type scent.  Perfect timing, too, because I was going to have to buy some lotion or body oil this weekend because the body salve I got from Little Black Bag is liquid fail.

One thing I found interesting is that the nail polish came from somewhere in California (I'm assuming the nail polish company itself), but the lotion and lip gloss came together in the same box from the Sircle Samples headquarters in Washington.


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I accidentally ended up with the lip gloss.  I actually intended to request the lip balm since I'm a huge lip balm fan and not so big on gloss, but it was when the site was being buggy, and it was free, so whatever.  I was pleasantly surprised that I got anything that I "bought" that day due to all of the problems the site had been having.  It came with the lotion, which I had been thinking was 2 oz or maybe 4 oz, but it's 8.5 oz, and it's not overwhelmingly nasty perfume-scented!  It has a very light, clean, faint essential oil-type scent.  Perfect timing, too, because I was going to have to buy some lotion or body oil this weekend because the body salve I got from Little Black Bag is liquid fail.
> 
> One thing I found interesting is that the nail polish came from somewhere in California (I'm assuming the nail polish company itself), but the lotion and lip gloss came together in the same box from the Sircle Samples headquarters in Washington.


 
I believe I received the same items as you in the mail today: the Napoleon Perdis Coral Island Lip Gloss [mine is in Pineapple] and the Soulstice Universal Body Lotion. When I "bought" the lotion I noted that it said the size was 250ml, but I thought maybe it was a mistake and that it would only be a sample size. I was delighted to find it really is a full size lotion.


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 14, 2012)

My samples came together today--Simple Pleasures lip balm in Cucumber Melon, and Napoleon Perdis Coral Island Lip Gloss in Mango. I actually have more lip products than anything else right now, so this isn't for me. The lip balm went to my brother who needed one. The gloss will go on the trade thread. If no one wants to trade for it, it will go to a friend who is new to makeup.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *geniabeme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far I have received the Lex Cosmetic nail polish and an eye shadow from Vee (PS- GORGEOUS!!! I'm going to do a blog post on it soon!). I cant wait for the site to be back up too, I've been checking non stop!



Yes, pleaaaaase anyone who got Vee's shadows, share pics.  I am planning another purchase soon and would love to see what colors you got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cynnelise (Apr 15, 2012)

Just got my lip balm in mango and the lip gloss as well.. shocked that these samples actually come in full size for no cost.. sirce samples is winning for me right now.. can't wait for them to get reloaded..


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 15, 2012)

I got the lip balm yesterday, still waiting on the nail polish and the tanning lotion.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 15, 2012)

I got my lip gloss and lip balm yesterday.  I got the lip balm in lemon (doesn't smell/taste lemony at all, but is very smooth and long lasting--it tastes appalling though).  The gloss was some neon red color, but went on pretty clear.  Overall, this website is definitely winning my affection!  Super fast shipping, too! Can't wait for them come back online!


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 15, 2012)

I tried the lip balm today and it was surprisingly creamy and long lasting! I am loving these free samples!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 15, 2012)

I got another lip balm and lip gloss yesturday as well. I should be getting a body lotion or moisturizer. I forgot what I "purchased" actually lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ahhh i'm so jealous of you guys already getting your products! I love the headband, but I cant wait to get my brushes! I desperately need a new blush brush. I was supposed to get it last week sometime but I'm assuming it's just taking awhile for the shipping


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm jealous too! I forget when I ordered but should be getting a gloss and balm. I'm ridiculously impatient


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 16, 2012)

I got my apothederm moisturizing cream today (.5 oz) and they threw in a stretch mark cream sample. Nice! So far I've gotten two lip glosses, the cream, and the lip balm in a lemon flavor.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 17, 2012)

I got my samples today! So excited!! Got blackberry pear lip balm, which I wasn't sure about...I dislike the smell of pears at first and then I enjoy it. So I'm liking that. And I got the Napoleon Perdis floss in a light peachy color (says mango). I So flipping excited for this site. I love freebies.


----------



## TonyaK (Apr 17, 2012)

I got my samples yesterday. I got the Napoleon Perdis gloss in Strawberry and the lip balm in Peach Mango. The balm smells sooooo good!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a really sad feeling that I'm not going to end up with the nail polish I "ordered". Which no big loss since I didn't cost anything but it was pretty.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 17, 2012)

> I have a really sad feeling that I'm not going to end up with the nail polish I "ordered". Which no big loss since I didn't cost anything but it was pretty.


 same with my brushes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they said they sent them out 2 fridays ago...


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 17, 2012)

I want to try this one out but I went to their website and they're down on maintenance?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 17, 2012)

They're getting ready for phase 2 of their website.


----------



## Nessax3 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ooh okay makes sense I guess I'll be on the lookout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thankS


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 17, 2012)

We've gotten all the same samples lol
 



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my apothederm moisturizing cream today (.5 oz) and they threw in a stretch mark cream sample. Nice! So far I've gotten two lip glosses, the cream, and the lip balm in a lemon flavor.


----------



## iashleycouture (Apr 17, 2012)

This program looks awesome. I can't wait to sign up. You girls got some great looking samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 17, 2012)

I wish the site would go back up. I have about 2000 coins.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 17, 2012)

I found these at Nordstrom Rack today. 





This pack went for $5.





This pack ran for $12.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice, we got some of it for free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found these at Nordstrom Rack today.
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 18, 2012)

My Apothederm moisturizer came today. It is a nice deluxe size (I don't have it in front of me, but I think 0.5 oz), packaged nicely. Be careful when you open the lid under the lid, as the consistency is a little thinner than a cream and could drip. I also received the packette of stretch mark cream, as one of the other ladies mentioned. It came directly from Apothederm, whereas my other samples were sent by Sircle Samples.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

I got my Apothederm moisturizer today, as well. Haven't tried it on my face yet, as I forgot about it today until I'd already moisturized, but it's a decent sized sample and I like the consistency - thinner than a body butter type cream, but thicker than a lotion. 





I forgot to put the stretch mark cream in the picture, but it's a normal foil packet size, probably enough for a couple of uses on a small area.  So far, happy with all of my samples from Sircle Samples.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 18, 2012)

I haven't noticed any change with the stretchmark cream.. There's not enough in there to notice a noticable difference



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Apothederm moisturizer today, as well. Haven't tried it on my face yet, as I forgot about it today until I'd already moisturized, but it's a decent sized sample and I like the consistency - thinner than a body butter type cream, but thicker than a lotion.
> 
> ...


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 18, 2012)

It's back upand running! Just got an email. The only thing I have is the soulstice lotion to buy. I'm going to hold off. I have 1000 points


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 18, 2012)

Just got the email too, they only have the moisturizing cream, body lotion, hair bracelet, and the lip balm. I'm gonna wait plus I need to rack up some more points only have 890.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 18, 2012)

So glad it's back!  I'm going to save up my points though - don't really need the lip balm, hair bands, or lotion, as I have plenty of those, and I got a sample of the stretch mark cream with my moisturizer.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 18, 2012)

I went ahead and got the lip balm, hope it's good! I love a good lip balm!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 19, 2012)

Got the lotion. 8.5 oz is a great sample size!


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, pleaaaaase anyone who got Vee's shadows, share pics.  I am planning another purchase soon and would love to see what colors you got!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey I have a BUNCH of her shadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you check out my blog I have a few posts of swatches I did of multiple shadows of hers. They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the head up, ladies! I just ordered the stretch mark cream and the body lotion. Hooray for freebies.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 19, 2012)

I did receive my lipgloss (600C...upset I missed it at 300), but I sent it home because I didnt know if it was going to be those 6-8 weeks until you receive your sample thing. So sadly, I'm not sure how it is, but I'll get it in 2 weeks when I'm home for the summer. 

Really liking this site so far, upset I missed out on the nail polish &amp; shadows.  I want more points, and more free samples asap!

(PS I'm on right now and dont see the stretch mark cream... only the lotion &amp; lip balm. Weird?)


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did receive my lipgloss (600C...upset I missed it at 300), but I sent it home because I didnt know if it was going to be those 6-8 weeks until you receive your sample thing. So sadly, I'm not sure how it is, but I'll get it in 2 weeks when I'm home for the summer.
> 
> ...


 I never saw the nail polish or the eye shadows. I don't know if they just went too fast, or perhaps the computer chooses which samples you see based on your beauty profile?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 19, 2012)

There are absolutely no samples on my page either - ugh, some people are getting some amazing samples!  I wish I had the luxury of sitting home all day just reloading the page to get more samples lol.


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone know when they update the sample selection or does it seem to be entirely random?


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Apr 19, 2012)

I did too! I wanted the hair band but it disappeared so fast!



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went ahead and got the lip balm, hope it's good! I love a good lip balm!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are absolutely no samples on my page either - ugh, some people are getting some amazing samples!  I wish I had the luxury of sitting home all day just reloading the page to get more samples lol.


 Lol, I've gotten 3 great samples, but I definitely don't have that luxury, I work all the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They seem to be added to the site at random times, so it's mostly luck/if you check at the right time.


----------



## bcbgrad2007 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sirclesample sent me an email stating that the site was back up but when I click on their link I still get the page that the site is still under maintenance. Is anyone else having an issue. I want samples!!!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are absolutely no samples on my page either - ugh, some people are getting some amazing samples!  I wish I had the luxury of sitting home all day just reloading the page to get more samples lol.


 Um...its more about being on at the random time they are added. 

Anyway, I got the email but it says down for maintenance right now.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Same here. I was wondering why they'd send the email if it's still down for maintenance but seems like a bunch of other people got on it


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 19, 2012)

Umm...anyone who ordered stuff the very minute it was available that first week STILL not receive anything? I was one of the first people to order the brush set, according to what I read here, and I still haven't gotten it...let alone the self-tanner I ordered the next day. No shipping emails, no tracking, no nothing. Anyone else?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm...anyone who ordered stuff the very minute it was available that first week STILL not receive anything? I was one of the first people to order the brush set, according to what I read here, and I still haven't gotten it...let alone the self-tanner I ordered the next day. No shipping emails, no tracking, no nothing. Anyone else?


 I haven't received the tanner yet either, and I ordered it the first day. My lip balm, stretch mark cream, and eye shadow showed up no problem, so I think its a by company thing, unfortunately.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have the maintenance message, too



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm...anyone who ordered stuff the very minute it was available that first week STILL not receive anything? I was one of the first people to order the brush set, according to what I read here, and I still haven't gotten it...let alone the self-tanner I ordered the next day. No shipping emails, no tracking, no nothing. Anyone else?


 Maybe you should email them. I saw other people who ordered brushes got theirs already, they might of not communicated to the company to send it out? Not sure though


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm...anyone who ordered stuff the very minute it was available that first week STILL not receive anything? I was one of the first people to order the brush set, according to what I read here, and I still haven't gotten it...let alone the self-tanner I ordered the next day. No shipping emails, no tracking, no nothing. Anyone else?


 I got my brushes last week.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 19, 2012)

Site is back up and I jumped on the Apothoderm Moisturizing Cream (Face Moisturizer) when I saw it come up, especially after YouSoldTheWorld showed the picture of it. $50 for full size at 1.7 oz, and this is a .5 oz sample, a nice priced sample for 300 coins (-- same as the lip balm &amp; the hairband!) I'm in need of a good daily moisturizer, and I bet my mom will love to get her hands on this whenever I receive it. Loving this site right now, telling my sister to sign up for it ASAP!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 19, 2012)

I got it, too!


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Umm...anyone who ordered stuff the very minute it was available that first week STILL not receive anything? I was one of the first people to order the brush set, according to what I read here, and I still haven't gotten it...let alone the self-tanner I ordered the next day. No shipping emails, no tracking, no nothing. Anyone else?


 I haven't gotten mine either. I e-mailed them yesterday and apparently they might have been lost in transit.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 19, 2012)

It is back up and working for me, but it won't let me review products.

*I"m crossing my fingers for new free goodies!*


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 19, 2012)

Remember to try isthatodd.com also. It is not in beta, same company, same principle.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have the moisturizer and hair bracelet showing up for me... I am not feeling like I HAVE to have them. But should I??Any opinions?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 20, 2012)

Save your coins until you see something you 'have to have'.  Unless you have lots of coins to spend.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 20, 2012)

There's a new product in the sample store this morning:

*SircleSwag*

*Lila Grace Lotion:* 2.00 Oz

It's 300 pts to buy.


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 20, 2012)

How do I sign up for this??


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 20, 2012)

That lotion is SO CUTE! I love the tube with the butterflies. I'd just put in an order for it.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 20, 2012)

Aw, I missed that one. All I can see is the hair bracelets and the Apothederm cream which have been up for a while now.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 20, 2012)

> That lotion is SO CUTE! I love the tube with the butterflies. I'd just put in an order for it.Â


 I ordered it as well.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That lotion is SO CUTE! I love the tube with the butterflies. I'd just put in an order for it.


 



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered it as well.


 I also ordered the lotion just for the fact that it was cute LOL.  Hopefully its good!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried Is That Odd? As someone pointed out earlier, same company, same principal.  Not sure what to do really, though


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Apr 20, 2012)

Does anyone know how we can get more coins, other than ten at a time for taking surveys, etc.?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 21, 2012)

@ Angie...I signed up last night. It's stupid confusing...plus all of the samples are like 5000 points, right now I'm at 130 -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dunno if I'll be using that site As far as earning more coins...I don't know! All of my surveys are always the same. I think that's why I'm scared to spend my points because if I do, I will not have many at all, and will not receive points for reviewing the products I get at that point.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 22, 2012)

Apperantly Is That Odd is actually the same people as Sircle Samples? I'm kind of confused. I don't know if someone can clarify this for me. Why would the same company have 2 diff. sites doing the SAME exact thing.... I feel like there is something sketchy there(ESPECIALLY b/c Sircle Samples is having a bunch of issues getting started). Anyone have any info. on this?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apperantly Is That Odd is actually the same people as Sircle Samples? I'm kind of confused. I don't know if someone can clarify this for me. Why would the same company have 2 diff. sites doing the SAME exact thing.... I feel like there is something sketchy there(ESPECIALLY b/c Sircle Samples is having a bunch of issues getting started). Anyone have any info. on this?


 What issues are you referring to? I don't think they are having many issues compared to an other company getting started, especially since we bombarded them before they even officially launched.


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What issues are you referring to? I don't think they are having many issues compared to an other company getting started, especially since we bombarded them before they even officially launched.


 I agree, they didn't really have issues. Mostly everyone received their products and they had just changed their site around


----------



## EmJay (Apr 23, 2012)

IsThatOdd is more social oriented as it takes having to participate in the discussions on the site and starting your own to earn coins. Sircle Samples is more product/sample oriented, their sample coin prices are drastically lower than IsThatOdd and they give you plenty of coins to order a few samples from the start, earning points in done by reviews samples and filling out surveys.  

That's my take on it, at least.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What issues are you referring to? I don't think they are having many issues compared to an other company getting started, especially since we bombarded them before they even officially launched.


 I agree they are way better then most other sites, but I was referring to their website(which has a LOT of issues, I can't even count anymore). Especially if they already have a site that does basically the same thing(they use the same pictures even! which I found amusing). I probably wouldn't be very interested about this if it wasn't for the fact I live with 2 web designers/computer programmers/developers, and have many others in my friend/family circles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Just seems strange to me is all, and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of the relation between Is That Odd and Sircle Samples, because I still don't quite understand why they would start a whole new thing, that has the same premise. I know some companies do it to appeal to a younger/older crowd or just get a different audience but that doesn't seem like the motive behind this, so I was just wondering.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 23, 2012)

To me, sircle samples seems more geared towards beauty while isthatodd is a social site.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 23, 2012)

I think both are market research for various brands. We are trading our habits- social media, shopping, likes, etc- for samples


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 23, 2012)

They're both owned by the same company, which I think is Sircle Advertising. I was invited to become a company for IsThatOdd and declined and a few months later got an email about Sircle Samples. It is a legit site, as I have sent out samples as well as many other companies too. Why they decided to open up 2 I have no idea but as someone else said, I think ITO is more socially driven and SS is more about getting product into a consumers hand.



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Apr 23, 2012)

> They're both owned by the same company, which I think is Sircle Advertising. I was invited to become a company for IsThatOdd and declined and a few months later got an email about Sircle Samples. It is a legit site, as I have sent out samples as well as many other companies too. Why they decided to open up 2 I have no idea but as someone else said, I think ITO is more socially driven and SS is more about getting product into a consumers hand.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Is That Odd seems to be about general topics, while Sircle Samples is only beauty.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 23, 2012)

Is anyone else having a problem with their coins updating?  I took the beauty profile and my 1000 point still have not been applied.  Plus I have taken surveys and the info isn't even registering under my account info much less added to my total coin amount.  I have emailed them but no response.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 23, 2012)

The same survey has been showing up for the last few days for me. Sometimes I get credit when I retake, sometimes not. They are still in beta


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having a problem with their coins updating?  I took the beauty profile and my 1000 point still have not been applied.  Plus I have taken surveys and the info isn't even registering under my account info much less added to my total coin amount.  I have emailed them but no response.


 I signed up on April 4th, I believe, and have had the same "Survey of the Day" every day. I've completed it multiple times but have yet to see any points for even completing it once under my account activity. I do realize they are still in the beta testing stage though. Hopefully they email you some sort of response soon.


----------



## Souly (Apr 23, 2012)

Just scored the brushes...woohoo! It won't give me coins for reviewing though &amp; I'm down to 70 coins


----------



## wadedl (Apr 23, 2012)

It won't give me any more points and I really want the brushes. I need 40 more. The survey did not give me points and neither did the wish list.


----------



## GinaM (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up on April 4th, I believe, and have had the same "Survey of the Day" every day. I've completed it multiple times but have yet to see any points for even completing it once under my account activity. I do realize they are still in the beta testing stage though. Hopefully they email you some sort of response soon.


  Thanks!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 23, 2012)

I just got the brushes too, woohoo!!

I could be wrong but I think someone actually reviews the surveys and stuff to add the points. At least I feel like that's how it is because everything adds on for me at the same time. BB used to be that way too.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 23, 2012)

Me too! I hope something super awesome doesn't come up soon. It's hard to get these points!!



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just scored the brushes...woohoo! It won't give me coins for reviewing though &amp; I'm down to 70 coins


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 23, 2012)

Got the brushes as well! So excited!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the brushes too, woohoo!!
> 
> I could be wrong but I think someone actually reviews the surveys and stuff to add the points. At least I feel like that's how it is because everything adds on for me at the same time. BB used to be that way too.


  With the first survey I took it updated my point automatically.   Now it's not even showing I took the last two surveys I did under my account info.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, I managed to get the brushes too!


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 23, 2012)

Me too! I just picked up the brushes! Awesome. I was waiting for something I actually wanted to get on here besides the cream and hair ties  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TonyaK (Apr 23, 2012)

I think I got the brushes, too. I got an error when I placed my order, but when I went back to the home page the 600 coins were missing. Here's hoping!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 23, 2012)

I decided to pass on the brushes.  I already have a good brush set so I decided to save those points for something else that is awesome.  I curious to see how you all like those brushes though when you get them!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 23, 2012)

Also looks like there is

Napoleon Perdis Lip Gloss available now too... also 600 pts


----------



## kellyrd (Apr 23, 2012)

Lipgloss just popped up for me.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 23, 2012)

I just got the brushes! I have been looking for a retractable brush to throw in my purse for powder touch ups, so why not get a free one? I have no need for the concealer and regular powder brush though since I like my MAC brushes, so maybe I'll give them to a friend or trade them. I haven't received anything I've ordered yet (just one other thing), but it seems like other people are getting things in waves so I'll just be patient.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 23, 2012)

I got the brushes at the very beginning and they're really nice for a freebie! I love the retractable one for my bag, and I don't have a powder brush quite like this one so I enjoy it.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 23, 2012)

I just ordered the brushes! It gave me points for adding things to my makeup bag that I own and writing reviews.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 23, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the brushes too, woohoo!!
> 
> ...


 Maybe its just for the refer a friend thing then because it took forever to add mine. Although, I did refer over 140 people so maybe that's why? lol


----------



## xgabzillaa (Apr 23, 2012)

I want the brushes too but I don't have enough points! I tried inviting my mom and then making her get them but it said she'll have to wait to be accepted into the site 






edit: I got it!!!! so excited! lol


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 23, 2012)

I got the brush too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> First item I've seen stay up that long lol


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 23, 2012)

I scored the brushes too, plus some stretch mark cream!!  Really excited!!  but , i'm running out points!  They need to come up with something to get us a substantial amount of points without it taking hours and hours to add items to our makeup bag lol


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 23, 2012)

Just got the brushes, they really need to add more ways to get points, I only have 300 now.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 25, 2012)

I emailed them two days ago about the fact that I still haven't received any of the samples I ordered (orders placed April 4th and 5th), and I still haven't heard back. I know they got the email because I got one of those "Thanks for emailing. We'll get back to you soon!" automated messages back within minutes, So Sircle Samples is an absolute fail for me. Not going to give their website traffic if they don't deliver.


----------



## jksparkles (Apr 25, 2012)

the only samples available to me are the moisturizing cream and the hair tie/bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, I have so far received the brushes, lip gloss, lip balm, and headband. I should also have the Lila Grace Lotion on the way. I still have 1140 points and nothing to spend it on (besides the Apothederm Lotion and the hair bracelet. Meh!)


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it takes for them to ship? I can't remember how long it was from when I got the chap stick stuff on the site and to when it arrived here.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for them to ship? I can't remember how long it was from when I got the chap stick stuff on the site and to when it arrived here.


 Most of the items are shipped by the individual companies offering the samples, not by Sircle Samples themselves, so the shipping times will vary.  My headband and brushes shipped super fast, my Apothederm moisturizer took a while.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah okies. Thanks!


----------



## GinaM (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jksparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the only samples available to me are the moisturizing cream and the hair tie/bracelet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  I haven't had any samples available to me since the very first one which was the lip balm.  My points still haven't updated so even if I had samples to choose from I couldn't get them.  I emailed the about twice and the second time I explained that I understand they are still in Beta phase but could someone please respond and I still haven't heard back nor have my points been updated.  Not sure what is going on.  I mean, heck, it's not like I am paying for it so I really can't complain too much but I do want to participate.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 27, 2012)

They set me up with another campaign so some shadows will be added soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They set me up with another campaign so some shadows will be added soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay! Thanks for the heads up. I was able to 'buy' one with my last 300 points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## channelzero (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They set me up with another campaign so some shadows will be added soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So excited I managed to get one this time!


----------



## kellyrd (Apr 27, 2012)

I was just able to choose the eyeshadow. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing but stretch mark cream and hair ties for me and I have 1600 coins


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy crap, I missed the eye shadows AGAIN!? Augh. lol I'm never leaving the house again.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 28, 2012)

> Holy crap, I missed the eye shadows AGAIN!? Augh. lol I'm never leaving the house again.


 They approved me to go out 200 so there will be more. I am just adding them in intervals so I dont get overwhelmed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh thank goodness I've been waiting for the shadows! I hope I can remember to keep checking back, I want one!!


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 28, 2012)

Signed up and got the following email: "We wanted to let you know that we received your invite request - we'll send you another email when the Sample Shop is ready for you."

Does anyone know how long the wait time is?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 28, 2012)

they finally emailed me back again and said that my order for the brushes got lost in the cracks. so they're sending them next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's been about a month haha but that's okay, it'll be worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 28, 2012)

> They approved me to go out 200 so there will be more. I am just adding them in intervals so I dont get overwhelmed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh good! Would it be against the fun of the game to let us know prior to putting them up? lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm so sick of looking at the stupid stretchmark cream and hair tie! lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sick of looking at the stupid stretchmark cream and hair tie! lol


 haha well if it makes you feel better, i've only used the stretchmark cream 5-6 times and it's already working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay. and i have some realllly bad ones


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 29, 2012)

double post


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 29, 2012)

> haha well if it makes you feel better, i've only used the stretchmark cream 5-6 times and it's already working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay. and i have some realllly bad ones


 Ugh the stretchmark cream has never come up for me. I want it!


----------



## thr33things (Apr 29, 2012)

I completed my Beauty Profile but I didn't get the 1000 points. My account says I did but the total doesn't. 

Any problems with that? Plus, the survey won't go through. The Submit button just goes gray. Hmm.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Signed up and got the following email: "We wanted to let you know that we received your invite request - we'll send you another email when the Sample Shop is ready for you."
> 
> Does anyone know how long the wait time is?


 I'm at a week and still haven't heard anything back.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

LOL. As a sidenote, I was reading some of the reviews that now finally show up on the items...and they've mixed up the code. It says "Skin tone" by each profile on the reviews when it should say "Eye color"...so mine says "Skin tone: Green".


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at a week and still haven't heard anything back.


 Meeee tooo and I'm dying to get on there I want samples!


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 29, 2012)

How long has it taken anyone to get their samples? It's been like 2-3 weeks for me and I haven't gotten my lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just ordered the brushes last week so I'm not surprised they haven't come yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long has it taken anyone to get their samples? It's been like 2-3 weeks for me and I haven't gotten my lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just ordered the brushes last week so I'm not surprised they haven't come yet.


 The companies mail out the samples themselves, so it depends on the company.  I got my headband and brushes in probably about a week or a little less, but the two apothederm products took a bit longer to get to me - one took about 2 weeks, and the other took almost 3.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I am pretty sure the lip balm (not the gloss) comes straight from SS, at least mine did, maybe you can email them?

I wish they had some sort of part of our account that says our items have shipped.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 29, 2012)

I had 2 sample orders in the first week of April that never showed. I finally received an email response days after I sent them a message to ask about it, and they said that the brushes must've been lost in transit and the self-tanner has just been delayed. They're re-submitting both my orders. We'll see how this goes...



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long has it taken anyone to get their samples? It's been like 2-3 weeks for me and I haven't gotten my lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just ordered the brushes last week so I'm not surprised they haven't come yet.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am pretty sure the lip balm (not the gloss) comes straight from SS, at least mine did, maybe you can email them?
> 
> I wish they had some sort of part of our account that says our items have shipped.


 I'm going to email them in a little bit. I didn't save my order numbers because I thought I'd be able to access them through my account, but I can't,  so hopefully they'll be able to look it up. I wouldn't be that heartbroken if they just credited me the coins for the lip balm if they're going to have eyeshadows and things soon.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

I LOVE THE LIP BALM!! It is my favorite thing as of yet. There is a record in your account:

sample orders Date Order Number Product Name Shipped To 04-06-12 GHG6Z6 Apothederm - Apothederm Stretc ... me 04-10-12 X4CD7F L. Erickson - Hair Bracelet me 04-10-12 QZPCRU SircleSwag - Simple Pleasures ... me 04-23-12 4BRCTC SircleSwag - RAW Color Brush S ... me 
I went to account and then under

recent account activity It says "view details", click that and the sample orders thing showed up.



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to email them in a little bit. I didn't save my order numbers because I thought I'd be able to access them through my account, but I can't,  so hopefully they'll be able to look it up. I wouldn't be that heartbroken if they just credited me the coins for the lip balm if they're going to have eyeshadows and things soon.


 And for anyone who is interested in getting a shadow. I will be adding shadows on Fridays and Mondays (if time permits) until August/September  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE THE LIP BALM!! It is my favorite thing as of yet. There is a record in your account:
> 
> ...


 Thank you! After clicking around for a while I didn't get to that menu, but now I see it. I'll email them. If the lip balm is good I still want it! lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

Glad I could help!! I personally love the lip balm, I wish I could get more of them LOL



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! After clicking around for a while I didn't get to that menu, but now I see it. I'll email them. If the lip balm is good I still want it! lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 29, 2012)

I wish I'd snagged the balm...nevermind the fact that I have a big kitchen canister full of lip balms in my room currently, lol.


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I'd snagged the balm...nevermind the fact that I have a big kitchen canister full of lip balms in my room currently, lol.


 It was the first thing that I could actually order so I got it. I can't even count how many lip balms I have. At least I know I'll use it!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

You can never have enough balm! Specially when its free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I'd snagged the balm...nevermind the fact that I have a big kitchen canister full of lip balms in my room currently, lol.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL. As a sidenote, I was reading some of the reviews that now finally show up on the items...and they've mixed up the code. It says "Skin tone" by each profile on the reviews when it should say "Eye color"...so mine says "Skin tone: Green".


 So you had too much to drink? It happppens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can never have enough balm! Specially when its free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This cracks me up because I probably have more lip balm than ANYthing, it seems (couponing does that!), most of which were free or for pennies...yet it seems that lip balms are the thing that I am able most easily and consistently to use up. Strange how that works.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone get anything ever besides the stretch mark cream and the hair bands?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 30, 2012)

No Angie...all I have showing up is the cream and hair ties too! Is it bad that I had a dream I was on the sircle sample site, and I saw the eyeshadow, and I went to click it.....and it disappeared! (I think I'm going crazy) lol! At least it's good to know when more shadows will be added. Once I get one I can calm down lol


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone get anything ever besides the stretch mark cream and the hair bands?


 I still haven't had the stretch mark cream come up. I want it sooooooo bad. I have the moisturizing cream constantly though.. is that what everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't had the stretch mark cream come up. I want it sooooooo bad. I have the moisturizing cream constantly though.. is that what everyone keeps talking about?


 I had that come up once and I ordered it, but have not gotten the order yet. I don't have stretch marks. It's the only thing I don't have! Do you want to order me another moisturizer and I will order you a stretch mark cream? We can exchange addresses via PM.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I had that come up once and I ordered it, but have not gotten the order yet. I don't have stretch marks. It's the only thing I don't have! Do you want to order me another moisturizer and I will order you a stretch mark cream? We can exchange addresses via PM.


 That sounds great! I'll PM you now! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

I am impressed you can actually use them up. I always lose them before then! lol



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This cracks me up because I probably have more lip balm than ANYthing, it seems (couponing does that!), most of which were free or for pennies...yet it seems that lip balms are the thing that I am able most easily and consistently to use up. Strange how that works.


 
I am going to add some eye shadows right now!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am impressed you can actually use them up. I always lose them before then! lol
> 
> I am going to add some eye shadows right now!


 Yay!  I finally got one!!!!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Apr 30, 2012)

yay!! I got eyeshadow too!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am impressed you can actually use them up. I always lose them before then! lol
> 
> I am going to add some eye shadows right now!


 Did not snag one =(. My goal is to snag one by the end of this summer! 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone get anything ever besides the stretch mark cream and the hair bands?


 I only have the hair bands awaiting right now, I wish there was a way to 'pass' on a sample, I have no interest in hair bands other than my $2 conair skinny black ones. I'm going to switch around my beauty profile and hope to see the stretch mark cream. I havent seen it yet! And someone's review said it was doing good! =/

Also, did anyone else upload a profile picture and not get the 50 coins?


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am impressed you can actually use them up. I always lose them before then! lol
> 
> I am going to add some eye shadows right now!


 Oh my gosh. How many do you put up because I've been up since 9am(EST) and I have been checking SS like, every ten minutes and I keep getting that pop up that says "there will be more samples soon." So it keeps telling me there is no samples I can get. I'm so mad. I specifically wanted to get your shadows!!! I know you said you are putting them up Mondays and Fridays. I'm dying!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Haha, aww I am sorry! I am only putting up 6 at a time (12 a week) so that I don't get overwhelmed.. They usually go pretty fast, that is why I posted here when I add them. I know that once you get a sample, you can't get a sample again so the people who are getting them now won't be able to see them next time.



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. How many do you put up because I've been up since 9am(EST) and I have been checking SS like, every ten minutes and I keep getting that pop up that says "there will be more samples soon." So it keeps telling me there is no samples I can get. I'm so mad. I specifically wanted to get your shadows!!! I know you said you are putting them up Mondays and Fridays. I'm dying!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Haha, aww I am sorry! I am only putting up 6 at a time (12 a week) so that I don't get overwhelmed.. They usually go pretty fast, that is why I posted here when I add them. I know that once you get a sample, you can't get a sample again so the people who are getting them now won't be able to see them next time.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 Oh ok! Good to know. Hopefully I'll get one on Friday!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got my makeup brushes in the mail I love them they are really soft. I needed a set of brushes to carry around with me in my purse, they are  the perfect size.


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the RAW Color brushes in the mail today too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 30, 2012)

Just bought a reuseable breast lift thing. Interesting. Haha.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 30, 2012)

The breast lifts came up for me too. My boobs are GINORMOUS so I have a feeling these will be useless. Missedthe shadow again, dagnabbit!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The breast lifts came up for me too. My boobs are GINORMOUS so I have a feeling these will be useless.
> Missedthe shadow again, dagnabbit!


 I believe it says it works for size a-d, and to wear a bra with it for added support for anything bigger. I'm only a 34b, so I'm kinda excited to try them hahaha.


----------



## SarahElizSS (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completed my Beauty Profile but I didn't get the 1000 points. My account says I did but the total doesn't.
> 
> Any problems with that? Plus, the survey won't go through. The Submit button just goes gray. Hmm.


  This happened to me too. I emailed them and got back some generic reply about other options to earn points. Not really what I was asking! Let me know if you have any success with getting them to credit your points. Im going to try and email again.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm always so late to these things! I guess there's a waitinglist to sign up now.......


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The breast lifts came up for me too. My boobs are GINORMOUS so I have a feeling these will be useless.
> Missedthe shadow again, dagnabbit!


 Blessed in the "Upper Chest Area" Unite! 

Nevermind I lied. I got them. Says on their website you can use them in your bathing suit. That would be awesome !


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol...well since we are all girls here I guess I can put my size out there. I'm a 34H....they are huge but I like to think I don't look like a circus freak lol. Still, I dunno if these lifts would do anything for me LOL


----------



## EmJay (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got the brushes too. I'm really pleased with them, they are soft and this is the first set of brushes I've ever had so I'm very happy.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm a 36 DD/DDD (or F as that's the same as DDD) mattering on the make/style. So you busty girls who ended up getting them do let me know how they are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## thr33things (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## thr33things (Apr 30, 2012)

While the stretch mark cream doesn't show up in the shop, I was still able to purchase it through a friends page.

Maybe this will work? http://sirclesamples.com/products/17


----------



## wadedl (Apr 30, 2012)

I got my brushes today! I don't have a foundation brush and the one that came in the set feels really soft. The retractable one feels pretty stiff and cheaper than the other two with the plastic casing like some cheap lipstick would come in. The concealer brush looks like I might like it as a crease brush. I tend to blend too quickly when applying eye makeup and applying with a smaller stiffer brush might help.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (Apr 30, 2012)

How long did the brushes take for you to get them?


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 30, 2012)

How many points did it take to get the brushes?  I missed out on those.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 30, 2012)

I ordered them last week some time. They were 300 points I think.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> While the stretch mark cream doesn't show up in the shop, I was still able to purchase it through a friends page.
> 
> Maybe this will work? http://sirclesamples.com/products/17


 It works! Wish you had posted this earlier!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the brushes in the mail today and they're soooo soft! I also was ableto get the boob lift tape stuff but I'm not sure how well they'll work for me. I'm a 34 DD the last time I checked but we'll see!


----------



## Souly (Apr 30, 2012)

I got my brushes today too &amp; they included 2 lip glosses (that I didn't order!). Someone asked earlier-the brushes are 600 coins.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 30, 2012)

You all are making me so jealous! I had everything shipped to my home address, just in case it wouldnt make it to my college address before I moved out. My parents keep telling me packages are coming for me, and I have a funny feeling they're the brushes. Ugh only 5 days and nearly 800 mile drive standing in my way of those brushes!


----------



## mszJessica (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm getting the out for maitenence sign when I go on the page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fluttershy (Apr 30, 2012)

I got those brushes in the mail today - the "foundation" brush, concealer brush, and the retractable raw color brush, and I absolutely love them!  They are really soft!!  I tried the retractable brush with one of my powders, and it worked quite well!  Gave my face very nice coverage!  The only thing I wish about the retractable brush is that it was put in a more sturdy container and the cap actually snapped on better because I feel like I'm going to lose the cap.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Apr 30, 2012)

I missed out of the brushes and the eye shadow :-( I can only hope I'll get the opportunity again!

I am slightly tempted by the "boob lifters" but I"m not sure I'd use them... (I'm just a normal 36C)

to spend the coins or not to spend the coins... that is the question!


----------



## SarahElizSS (Apr 30, 2012)

> Okay, I emailed them too. Maybe if a couple people say something they'll fix it. I'll post when they respond. Also, looks like the lip balm is back up.


 I went back in and it said I only answered 8 out of 9 sections. Once I answered the last it gave me the points. I know I checked that before


----------



## AsianGirl (May 1, 2012)

^ I think that last question was recently added (since the long break?). Mine said the same thing once I went into the Profile section after SircleSamples reopened their website. I already received my profile points though so I did not receive additional points.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 1, 2012)

I don't think I am interested in the gloss, lifters or the bands. I have 1500 coins just itching to be spent


----------



## GinaM (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long has it taken anyone to get their samples? It's been like 2-3 weeks for me and I haven't gotten my lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just ordered the brushes last week so I'm not surprised they haven't come yet.


  I think I just got my lipbalm...except....THE FREAKIN' ENVELOPE IS EMPTY!!!!!  They sent me something in a regular pink envelope like you would use for a birthday card and it was empty.  Did anyone else get their samples like this?  Why wasn't this sent sealed.  I am getting irritated.  I know I am not paying for this site but have had problems with every part of their site and now I finally get the ONE sample I was able to get and it was empty.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 1, 2012)

That's strange..  I got mine yesterday but it came in a padded envelope.


----------



## thr33things (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (May 1, 2012)

I wish they'd add more samples!!

I'm not interested in anything they're offering right now.

Boob tape? I'm a 32G, I'd need duct tape to do that job. I already wear very supportive bras, so I don't need that for added support.

Stretch mark cream? My stretch marks are on my boobs/hips and no longer red.. I doubt this'd do anything for me.

Hair ties? I just bought Sephora's version of the twistbands..

Does anyone know if the current lip balm is the same as the last one by the same company? The packaging looks different, but again, not really interested as the reviews for it aren't that great.

I stalk their site every day.

I've answered the "how addicted are you" survey a million times and it won't give me the 10 points.

Oh, and I still haven't received the apothoderm moisturizer sample.. I don't even remember when I "ordered" it.


----------



## Souly (May 1, 2012)

I wear a G too. I haven't gotten the moisturizer either. It looks like they are offering gloss instead of balm now.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they'd add more samples!!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they'd add more samples!!
> 
> ...


 It took me several weeks to get the Apothederm moisturizer, longer than any of my other samples.  It's a decent product once you DO get it, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how you actually earn badges? I've gotten 2 so far and not sure how? Does it have to do with the amount of stuff we've bought, or...?


----------



## onthecontrary (May 2, 2012)

I got my brushes and my lip balm today! They even wrapped the lip balm up in tissue paper with a little ribbon. The brushes are okay but I FREAKING LOVE THE LIP BALM.


----------



## thr33things (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how you actually earn badges? I've gotten 2 so far and not sure how? Does it have to do with the amount of stuff we've bought, or...?


 Hmm, well I got my first badge when I bought my first item. So I would say it's probably based on that. There may be other badges for adding friends, reviews, etc.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 4, 2012)

yayy! finally got my brushes today! it was a long wait but I LOVE them!


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

Wow, there are a lot of us busty ladies on here. I really need to get fitted at Nordstroms...38DDD was the last one that felt right. Anyhow, I laugh like a child whenever I see those products.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 4, 2012)

Did I miss the eyeshadow again GDE? I hope not!!! AH!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 4, 2012)

Think I missed the shadows again too wahhhhh!!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 5, 2012)

Weird, I've been checking ALL day(since 10am EST) and didn't see them..hmm /: oh well.


----------



## mszJessica (May 5, 2012)

Yeh I haven't seen anything on there since the boob tape!


----------



## wadedl (May 5, 2012)

I found the brushes we received only with a different color handle on dermstore. The set is $49. The individual brushes range from $25 to $35. I looked them up after I was impressed by how evenly my foundation went on.

http://www.dermstore.com/product_Raw+Color+Perfect+Trio+Mineral+Brush+Set_14532.htm


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 6, 2012)

Oh no!! I forgot to add the shadows. I was up at 7am and out the door for a trip to Los Angeles and forgot to add them. Sorry ladies! I will add double tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 6, 2012)

Probably around..10 am? 12 pm?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mszJessica (May 6, 2012)

Do it around 5 pm so I can get some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh no!! I forgot to add the shadows. I was up at 7am and out the door for a trip to Los Angeles and forgot to add them. Sorry ladies! I will add double tomorrow


  Confused...Are you associated with SircleSamples or do you mean on the trade thread?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh no!! I forgot to add the shadows. I was up at 7am and out the door for a trip to Los Angeles and forgot to add them. Sorry ladies! I will add double tomorrow
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

Vee has her own eyeshadow company and she has offered some to Sircle Samples. She lets people here know she when they will be up so they can cash in their coins for them. It is talked about all through this thread if you'd like to have the whole story.



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Confused...Are you associated with SircleSamples or do you mean on the trade thread?


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Vee has her own eyeshadow company and she has offered some to Sircle Samples. She lets people here know she when they will be up so they can cash in their coins for them. It is talked about all through this thread if you'd like to have the whole story.


  Oh, very cool!  I thought I had been following this thread all the way through but must have missed that.  My coins finally updated but still have no samples to pick from.  Hope that changes...would love to try an eyeshadow.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, very cool!  I thought I had been following this thread all the way through but must have missed that.  My coins finally updated but still have no samples to pick from.  Hope that changes...would love to try an eyeshadow.


I think her stuff goes quickly. All our girls on here wait for it!!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think her stuff goes quickly. All our girls on here wait for it!!


 Yeah I've been waiting all morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm about to go to class. I have tried for weeks now, never been able to snatch it. Oh well /: I actually have a LOT of her shadows that I actually purchased, they are amazing, so knowing my luck the sample I'd get would be a color I already have anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (May 7, 2012)

My moisturizer came Saturday so hopefully your will some soon!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they'd add more samples!!
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My moisturizer came Saturday so hopefully your will some soon!


 Yep! I got mine today. It came with a little packet of the stretch mark cream. The moisturizer is bigger than I was expecting.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 7, 2012)

Adding samples in just a few minutes so keep an eye out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Adding samples in just a few minutes so keep an eye out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


*refresh**refresh**refresh**refresh**refresh**refresh*





I have to go to the derm in a few minutes.. but hopefully I'll score some!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 7, 2012)

There you go!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *refresh**refresh**refresh**refresh**refresh**refresh*
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyaK (May 7, 2012)

Hmm. I see the eyeshadow samples showing up, but there is no order button to click. Anyone else having this issue, or is it just my computer?


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

I think I got the eyeshadow!!!!  My account has been jacked up though so who knows!!!!!  I hope I got it!!!!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 7, 2012)

I GOT ONE! Hallelujah! Omg thank u!!!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 7, 2012)

I have an order for you so you're good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I got the eyeshadow!!!!  My account has been jacked up though so who knows!!!!!  I hope I got it!!!!


----------



## jaimelesmots (May 7, 2012)

I'm so excited! I got one of your shadows! Yay! 




  (I'm assuming this smiley is doing a happy dance)


----------



## mszJessica (May 7, 2012)

I got one too woohooo!!!


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have an order for you so you're good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  YAY!!!!!!!  So very cool that you have your own makeup line and we get to know you (online anyway) before you blow up into a huge celebrity!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 7, 2012)

FINALLY! I got a sample, YAY. I am SO happy. Hopefully it's a color I don't already own, but even if I do, YAY! So happy!


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 7, 2012)

I ordered one as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 7, 2012)

I received the Apothederm Moisturizing Cream today along with a sample packet of the stretch mark cream.  The moisturizer is a nice size--(.5 oz.)--bigger than I thought it would be.  The shipping was fast.  I just ordered it like a week or so ago.  I kept hanging onto my coins hoping to see different samples, but I finally decided to go for it since I missed out on the brushes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 7, 2012)

HAHA Yeah right, that will never happen!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!  So very cool that you have your own makeup line and we get to know you (online anyway) before you blow up into a huge celebrity!


 Send me a message!



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY! I got a sample, YAY. I am SO happy. Hopefully it's a color I don't already own, but even if I do, YAY! So happy!


----------



## thr33things (May 7, 2012)

My stretchmark cream came in the mail a few days ago. Decent sized sample.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (May 7, 2012)

I got my face cream in today too and also received.a packet of the stretch mark cream. Mommy gets the face cream, I get the stretch mark cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 7, 2012)

The brushes are back! I wasn't interested at first but I kept hearing good things so I went for it! I went from having over 1000 points to having 170 lol. Oh well, gotta spend them sometime! I'm so flipping excited lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 7, 2012)

i always miss the eyeshadows... i know that i wont get it friday either since my schedule is so packed.. ehh =/


----------



## thr33things (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The brushes are back! I wasn't interested at first but I kept hearing good things so I went for it! I went from having over 1000 points to having 170 lol. Oh well, gotta spend them sometime! I'm so flipping excited lol


 I got them! I'm really excited. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Cynnelise (May 7, 2012)

I haven't had any samples to choose from for almost a week now.. C'mon Sircle Samples I have over 3000 points to spend...


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

Sircle Samples site went cookoo on me earlier right as GDE put up her shadows.. and I just got home and they're gone.

But the brushes are back.


----------



## samplegal (May 7, 2012)

I'm also now seeing a full-sized sunscreen valued at $31 for 600 points.

And I got an eyeshadow today!!! 





I obviously have too much time on my hands since I'm able to check the site often enough to see the stuff pop up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

All I have available right now are the boob tape (yeah, I spend 90 percent of my life in scrubs or pajamas, no thanks) and that same Napoleon Perdis lip gloss that was on a while back, which I'm not really interested in.  Wish I could have gotten the sunscreen!


----------



## samplegal (May 7, 2012)

That sunscreen is still there as of now. Not sure why it's not showing up for you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

RATS! Can you post a link to it? Maybe I can snag it that way.


----------



## jaimelesmots (May 7, 2012)

I was able to snag the brushes  It's been a good day on Sircle Samples for me today. I got the eyeshadow too 

I wonder if you have to alter your beauty profile to get certain stuff to show up? That seems almost too complicated for this site though...


----------



## onthecontrary (May 7, 2012)

I want the sunscreen! I only see the napoleon gloss, which I have no interest in trying.


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 8, 2012)

How long did you guys have to wait to get accepted? I'm still waiting for an email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## samplegal (May 8, 2012)

Here's the link:

http://sirclesamples.com/products/29

Did it work?


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't had any samples to choose from for almost a week now.. C'mon Sircle Samples I have over 3000 points to spend...


  I didn't have any samples to choose from for almost 3 weeks.  The finally got my points updated and I finally have samples!!!  How in the world did you get 3000 points?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> ...


 Nope, just shows the product and the link to buy it retail.  Too bad, I could have used it! Thanks for trying!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 8, 2012)

I meant, how long does it take to get an invite?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I meant, how long does it take to get an invite?


 
I think we all joined when they first opened, before they closed and got invites, so it's hard to say.


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all joined when they first opened, before they closed and got invites, so it's hard to say.


  I received an email from Nikki at SircleSamples because I had an issue getting my first sample (the envelope came and it was empty).  They are replacing my sample and adding something extra for my troubles!  Very sweet!  She said that they are launching publicly later this month so everyone should be able to get in then.


----------



## Cynnelise (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't have any samples to choose from for almost 3 weeks.  The finally got my points updated and I finally have samples!!!  How in the world did you get 3000 points?


 Oh ok well at least its not just me... I have ordered just about everything they've offered so far so I can't complain lol.. Oh and referrals lol.. I've had almost people 40 join using my refer a friend link that gives me 100pts each. I just told friends on other forums and you'd be surprised at how many other people would love to join in..


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 8, 2012)

I was able to get the brushes today! 



  I'm so happy!


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

wohoo I got the brushes tonight! They are synthetic bristles if anybody is curious. I was going to buy the stipple brush on dermstore website a few months ago. thank god i didnt!


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received an email from Nikki at SircleSamples because I had an issue getting my first sample (the envelope came and it was empty).  They are replacing my sample and adding something extra for my troubles!  Very sweet!  She said that they are launching publicly later this month so everyone should be able to get in then.


 weeeee thank you for the good news! I'm so excited to get in on this fun!


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 9, 2012)

I picked up the brushes and the napoleon perdis lipgloss!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

I got the brushes, too. I needed new brushes so this is perfect!


----------



## iashleycouture (May 10, 2012)

I was able to sign up today. I really want to get the brush set, It looks really nice. how are you all liking it?


----------



## Jwls750 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to sign up today. I really want to get the brush set, It looks really nice. how are you all liking it?


 I LOVE it, so soft. I recommend it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

I finally took the time to email about the samples I ordered but never received. Nikki was SO helpful. Apparently something went weird with the nail polish I ordered since it was so early in their testing and it got canceled, but she called up the nail polish company and they are sending me one. She also let me know that the tanning lotions should be on the way soon.


----------



## GinaM (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lotus Luxe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weeeee thank you for the good news! I'm so excited to get in on this fun!


  I know, Right?!  They do seem to be a company that cares despite their hiccups!!!  Can't wait till it launches and see the greatness that awaits!!!


----------



## GinaM (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok well at least its not just me... I have ordered just about everything they've offered so far so I can't complain lol.. Oh and referrals lol.. I've had almost people 40 join using my refer a friend link that gives me 100pts each. I just told friends on other forums and you'd be surprised at how many other people would love to join in..


 Wow!  Good for you!  Can't wait for their launch....we should be in line for some fun products to try!!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2012)

I got the Simple Pleasures lip stuff from the 2nd time they were up, and this one is definitely a gloss! The picture had been gloss tubes, but the description said balm, so there was confusion.  I got the gloss in Citrus Punch, and it smells nice, and it's very smooth and not at all sticky.  Doesn't last long, but that's alright with me, I don't expect a gloss to.


----------



## xlinds15x (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iashleycouture* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to sign up today. I really want to get the brush set, It looks really nice. how are you all liking it?


 I've been reaching for this foundation brush before my beauty blender EVERYDAY. So soft and gives great even coverage!

Personally, I'm not a fan of the retractable one. I like big fluffy/kabuki brushes for powders and such though. The concealer brush is also used VERY often by myself. Love the set!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 12, 2012)

I am glad I ordered the brushes...I bought a beauty blender and honestly it doesnt apply very well. Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't wait to get my brushes


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

Here's the gloss I got this week. 





Would have rather had the balm, but it's not a bad gloss.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am glad I ordered the brushes...I bought a beauty blender and honestly it doesnt apply very well. Maybe I'm doing it wrong but I can't wait to get my brushes


 
I didn't like it until I watched this:


----------



## Isabelsjewely (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the gloss I got this week.
> 
> ...


 I received the exact same gloss and is it me or does it smell like gasoline? even my hubby commented on how bad it smelt!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally took the time to email about the samples I ordered but never received. Nikki was SO helpful. Apparently something went weird with the nail polish I ordered since it was so early in their testing and it got canceled, but she called up the nail polish company and they are sending me one. She also let me know that the tanning lotions should be on the way soon.


 If it's that pink one with glitter, I have to say it's my current favorite nail polish. I plan on ordering a back up from the Lex website very soon! 




 I'm actually wearing it right now. Again! hahaha.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it's that pink one with glitter, I have to say it's my current favorite nail polish. I plan on ordering a back up from the Lex website very soon!
> ...


 Yup, that's the one! I'm super excited cause I was really bummed.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 13, 2012)

Adding some more shadows in the next couple minutes for anyone else who is still looking to get one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2012)

YAY!


----------



## channelzero (May 13, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about the badges? I've earned three but I don't see where they show up or know why I am getting them?


----------



## duckygirl (May 13, 2012)

yay I got a shadow! I've been stalking the site for weeks trying to get my timing right


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 13, 2012)

i finally got an eyeshadow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2012)

DANGIT, I refreshed and refreshed, and they never showed up for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i finally got an eyeshadow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 How many coins do you have to use?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2012)

I sent them an email about samples never showing up for me...I have eyeshadow and sunscreen in my profile, but neither of those samples would come up for me. I'm sick of staring at the stupid boob tape.


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How many coins do you have to use?


 just 300!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iashleycouture (May 14, 2012)

You girls are lucky to catch the samples. I have been checking the sample shop and only have the same 4 items showing up.


----------



## GinaM (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the gloss I got this week.
> 
> ...


  The balm is awful!!!  It smells ok but tastes awful.  I gave it to my seven year old and she told me the exact same thing.


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The balm is awful!!!  It smells ok but tastes awful.  I gave it to my seven year old and she told me the exact same thing.


 I LOVED mine. It smells and feels great. I got the Strawberry Banana. And you're not really supposed to eat lip balm so.. hasn't been an issue for me.


----------



## MissMonica (May 14, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 The balm is awful!!!  It smells ok but tastes awful.  I gave it to my seven year old and she told me the exact same thing.




> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVED mine. It smells and feels great. I got the Strawberry Banana. And you're not really supposed to eat lip balm so.. hasn't been an issue for me.


 I got the lemon lip-balm and agree with GinaM--it tastes appallingly awful. Bad enough that I pitched it.  It's a taste that permeates your mouth and makes you worry that your breath smells as bad as the balm made your mouth taste.  It was free though, so no big loss.

It's kind of hard to not taste something that's smeared all over your lips lol!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 14, 2012)

I got blackberry pear and from what I remember it didn't taste bad


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 14, 2012)

> I got blackberry pear and from what I remember it didn't taste bad


 I haven't noticed either and I wear mine at work every day.


----------



## Wida (May 15, 2012)

I got the Coconut Lime balm and it is my absolute favorite balm now.  That's too bad that some of you ladies got bad ones.  Mine didn't taste bad at all, just a usual lip balm waxy taste.  I was actually really surprised that it didn't smell/taste on my lips like it did in the tube.


----------



## Pellen (May 16, 2012)

Ok, so I signed up and it told me that I have to wait for an invite code in an email. I have been waiting for the email for a couple of hours now and nothing. I did sign up using facebook, but my facebook email is the same as my normal email. Has it taken anyone else this long to get the invite email?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, so I signed up and it told me that I have to wait for an invite code in an email. I have been waiting for the email for a couple of hours now and nothing. I did sign up using facebook, but my facebook email is the same as my normal email. Has it taken anyone else this long to get the invite email?


 Most of us signed up before invitations were needed, but if I remember their email correctly it can take several days to receive an invitation, depending on when they have room or open more spots.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, I didn't need  a code at all. I think most of us signed up the day it opened or closely thereabouts.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Most of us signed up before invitations were needed, but if I remember their email correctly it can take several days to receive an invitation, depending on when they have room or open more spots.


----------



## Pellen (May 16, 2012)

Thank you. I just thought it was odd that they said that it would be there very soon and then nothing. I guess their opinion of soon and mine are on 2 different wave lengths.


----------



## luckylilme (May 16, 2012)

I asked for an invite so long ago it seems like forever (me being impatient) I know it had to be at least 2 weeks or so ago. I think now that invites are needed it's first come fist served. The day you get in depends on when you requested the invite. Just my guess but I'm not sure.


----------



## mszJessica (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I asked for an invite so long ago it seems like forever (me being impatient) I know it had to be at least 2 weeks or so ago. I think now that invites are needed it's first come fist served. The day you get in depends on when you requested the invite. Just my guess but I'm not sure.


I haven't seen any products in about 2 weeks or longer.. your not missing anything


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 17, 2012)

Has anyone had problems getting coins for reviewing the shadows from GDE?  I submitted a review last week and it didn't credit my 100 coins.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I submitted a review for the Apothederm moisturizer on the same day and it did credit those coins.  I emailed them about it but they haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## MelissaFTW (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had problems getting coins for reviewing the shadows from GDE?  I submitted a review last week and it didn't credit my 100 coins.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I submitted a review for the Apothederm moisturizer on the same day and it did credit those coins.  I emailed them about it but they haven't fixed it yet.


 I submitted my review for the Glamour Doll Eyes eye shadow just now and my coins showed up instantaneously. Hopefully they fix it for you soon.


----------



## amberlamps (May 17, 2012)

How long did it take to get the Raw brush set? I am so impatient.


----------



## samplegal (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long did it take to get the Raw brush set? I am so impatient.


 A couple of weeks, or so. Hang in there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## Fluttershy (May 17, 2012)

Well, haven't seen any new products in about 2 weeks either.. definitely wish they'd get new products in now.


----------



## jaimelesmots (May 17, 2012)

Yay!! I got a wonderful b-day present in the mail today of GlamourDollEyes eye shadow! And it's purple my favorite color! Thanks Vee! I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 18, 2012)

So I received my Bring It Up sample twice. Too bad it wasn't some other sample, so far it's the most worthless I've received.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 20, 2012)

Just added more samples for anyone interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AsianGirl (May 20, 2012)

Woohoo! I got in on some GDE shadow! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 20, 2012)

i ordered mine last week but i'm still waiting for it ;]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2012)

Yay, finally got some!


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 20, 2012)

Yay I got one too!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 20, 2012)

I just printed the labels so it will go out tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i ordered mine last week but i'm still waiting for it ;]


----------



## xlinds15x (May 20, 2012)

I unexpectedly got another mailer from SircleSamples today with another pair of boob lift tape. I think they're trying to tell me something..... 






I am excited to try these out next weekend though !


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I unexpectedly got another mailer from SircleSamples today with another pair of boob lift tape. I think they're trying to tell me something.....
> 
> ...


 I hope they accidentally send doubles to everyone so they get rid of them and I can stop looking at them, LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just printed the labels so it will go out tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yay!! i can't wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 21, 2012)

> I unexpectedly got another mailer from SircleSamples today with another pair of boob lift tape. I think they're trying to tell me something.....Â :icon_lol: I am excited to try these out next weekend though !Â


 I got an extra as well. I think they're worthless.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 21, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble with the survey page loading?


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with the survey page loading?


 no it loaded right away for me


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 21, 2012)

> Anyone else having trouble with the survey page loading?


 Yes!


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 21, 2012)

Anyone else try the sunscreen yet? I got it last week and tried it out this weekend and I was not a fan at all! It made my face so super shiny. I looked like i was in the pool or something.What did you ladies think?


----------



## livelifeeasy (May 23, 2012)

I haven't been able to take a survey in about a week.


----------



## shandimessmer (May 23, 2012)

I "requested" an invite, so I don't know anything about this site yet, but if you are able to can someone please send me an invite?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (May 23, 2012)

I've been taking surveys every day...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 23, 2012)

Me either!



> Originally Posted by *livelifeeasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been able to take a survey in about a week.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 23, 2012)

yeah weird, I've been taking surveys everyday. Sometimes more then one! It's pretty awesome. However, I've had the same 4 samples to choose from, I don't like any of them.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 24, 2012)

When did you sign up? I have been on since just about day one, so I wonder if the early birds have taken all the surveys they can for now...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did you sign up? I have been on since just about day one, so I wonder if the early birds have taken all the surveys they can for now...


 It's possible. I've been on since day one but I always forget to log in and take the surveys, so when I do remember there is always one there.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 24, 2012)

I have been logging in everyday to take them, and I have taken a bunch


----------



## thr33things (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I "requested" an invite, so I don't know anything about this site yet, but if you are able to can someone please send me an invite?


 As far as I know, users aren't able to send invites. I think it's more of an admin thing. When spots open, they'll email you.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> As far as I know, users aren't able to send invites. I think it's more of an admin thing. When spots open, they'll email you.


 Yeah, users can send out "invites" which are basically just for points, not a cut the line thing.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 24, 2012)

I keep getting the Oops page whenever I try to get to the surveys. It's been like that for the past couple of days. Nothing I feel like getting though which is good.


----------



## amberlamps (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep getting the Oops page whenever I try to get to the surveys. It's been like that for the past couple of days. Nothing I feel like getting though which is good.


 Me too.

Through surveys and putting crap in my makeup bag, I've passed the 300 point mark.. too bad there hasn't been anything other than the 4 things I'm not interested in (and nobody else seems to be interested otherwise they'd be gone).


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 24, 2012)

Yeah. I wish there'd be new things or other people get those so they are out lol.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Through surveys and putting crap in my makeup bag, I've passed the 300 point mark.. too bad there hasn't been anything other than the 4 things I'm not interested in (and nobody else seems to be interested otherwise they'd be gone).


 I'm only getting boob tape and hair bands. what's it showing for you?


----------



## amberlamps (May 24, 2012)

Boob tape, hair bands, stretch mark cream (already got a sample when I ordered the Apothoderm moisturizer) and the lip gloss that may or may not smell like gasoline (either way, I have too many lip products)


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

I got another Napoleon Perdis lip gloss in the mail today. Weird.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boob tape, hair bands, stretch mark cream (already got a sample when I ordered the Apothoderm moisturizer) and the lip gloss that may or may not smell like gasoline (either way, I have too many lip products)


 That lipgloss is so bad! it legitimately made me gag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 24, 2012)

> I got another Napoleon Perdis lip gloss in the mail today. Weird.Â


I also got another one! I liked this one a lot better!


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also got another one! I liked this one a lot better!


 What color did you get? My first one is in Strawberry, and this one is Tangerine.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 25, 2012)

I want another Napoleon Perdis lipgloss! *pout* lol I got pineapple. I LOVE it!


----------



## ladygrey (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want another Napoleon Perdis lipgloss! *pout* lol I got pineapple. I LOVE it!


 I have no idea why they sent me a second one, but I'm cool with it! I'm loving this Tangerine color. So pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2012)

I got another of the Simple Pleasures glosses...this one in cucumber melon. To me it doesn't have much of a scent or flavor, but I don't mind it for dabbing on over some lip stain or something.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got another Napoleon Perdis lip gloss in the mail today. Weird.


  Me too!!!  I thought it was just a fluke but may be a way to keep us interested during all the hiccups still going on with the site.  I haven't been able to take a survey in 3 weeks, one of my product reviews hasn't updated in my points and I haven't has any samples to choose from in over 2 weeks.


----------



## jaimelesmots (May 25, 2012)

I have been able to take a survey almost every day. No second gloss for me though. I have gotten everything I've requested so far, although I am still waiting for the brushes. I got them the second time they were put up and I heard they take a while anyway, so I'm not too worried.

They should keep putting stuff up! It's a fun concept for a site. Maybe they just need more companies willing to give samples on board.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 25, 2012)

Okay, I don't know if my nose was broken before, or what, but now I can totally smell the gasoline smell with the Simple Pleasures gloss. Yuck!


----------



## Pellen (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I don't know if my nose was broken before, or what, but now I can totally smell the gasoline smell with the Simple Pleasures gloss. Yuck!


Is it a petroleum base?? It should say on the ingredients. Every once in a while I will get a gas smell with Vaseline as well. I work around the smell of gas and oil all day, I wouldn't want my lips to smell like it too.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 25, 2012)

New "sample" offering up-$10 Gift Certificate to France Luxe


----------



## Antidentite (May 25, 2012)

I just saw a $10 gift card to Bath and Body works for 600 and a Burts Bees product for 300


----------



## Antidentite (May 25, 2012)

I just saw Stila nail polish too, for 300


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

Ahhh! I only have 140 coins. I need to figure out a way to earn more STAT.


----------



## GinaM (May 25, 2012)

FYI - for anyone who hasn't looked at the Franceluxe site.  Their stuff is incredibly expensive!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

I just wish I didn't get that body lotion and hand cream now. I didn't end up liking either of them! Boooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I would have much preferred Burt Bee's hand cream, or Stila nail polish, or the B&amp;BW card. 

*SAD PANDA FACEY*


----------



## Antidentite (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wish I didn't get that body lotion and hand cream now. I didn't end up liking either of them! Boooo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I would have much preferred Burt Bee's hand cream, or Stila nail polish, or the B&amp;BW card.
> 
> *SAD PANDA FACEY*




I got the nail polish but I'm afraid to get the B&amp;BW Gift Card because something better might come along!


----------



## ladygrey (May 25, 2012)

I got the Stila nail polish, but I think I'm going to hold off for awhile to see what else comes along. The Burt's Bees lotion does sound nice, though.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 25, 2012)

Yayyy got the nail polish and the Burt's bees!


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 25, 2012)

I got the stila nail polish because I only had 450points. I NEED MORE POINTS!!!


----------



## Wida (May 25, 2012)

I need more points too!  It's incredibly hard to earn them if you don't have friends crawling out of the woodwork that you can refer.  I tried referring friends and none of them are interested!  Seriously, what's wrong with them?  It's free!


----------



## Cynnelise (May 25, 2012)

Guys invite your friends!!! I got all the samples that popped up and still have over 3000 points. I can't believe how awesome the samples are! Can't wait for my Gift cards!!


----------



## thr33things (May 25, 2012)

I wonder what the difference is between the SircleSwag items and the others? Some say SircleSwag, some don't. Do you think it's specially made items for Sircle Samples?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 25, 2012)

I got the bbw gift card, the burt's bees, and the nail polish. total score.


----------



## iashleycouture (May 25, 2012)

I got a Stila Polish. I'm excited.


----------



## amberlamps (May 25, 2012)

Dang I missed out on some sweet swag!

PS. Still no sign of the Raw brush set I ordered on the 8th.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang I missed out on some sweet swag!
> 
> PS. Still no sign of the Raw brush set I ordered on the 8th.


 Mine just came yesterday finally! So there is hope. lol.


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

No brushes, my mail man is late, I'm so impatient!

There's a $5 coupon for Julep up right now.


----------



## samplegal (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No brushes, my mail man is late, I'm so impatient!
> 
> There's a $5 coupon for Julep up right now.


 Yeah, it's there for me too, but oh, how I wish it was an actual polish.


----------



## snllama (May 29, 2012)

I just got the $5 for Julep and the Sircle Sample travel case.

I'm not interested in either. 

My survey hasn't updated in weeks. Still the same international one even though I've filled it out twice.


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

My brushes came! I'm excited to use the retractable one for my purse. They smell like the first day of school and are smaller than I was expecting. I wonder how they'll compare to my Bare Minerals brushes.

I haven't been able to do a survey since the 22nd.


----------



## missana90 (May 29, 2012)

There is a SircleSwag Compact Mirror in the Sample Shop


----------



## amberlamps (May 29, 2012)

There's also a Sircle Samples mirror for 600. Meh, bring me the good 300 point ones!!


----------



## samplegal (May 30, 2012)

There is also a SircleSamples cosmetic bag showing up for me for a whopping 1200 points. After all the MyGlam pouches, it's the last thing I need.

I did get the mirror, since the powder compact that I carry in my purse doesn't have a decent one. It'll be great for touch ups.


----------



## Pellen (May 30, 2012)

I am still waiting to come off the wait list, boo. But you guys posting what is in the "store" has kind of helped tie me over... Kinda... LOL


----------



## MelissaFTW (Jun 1, 2012)

I got the Stila nail polish in the mail today. I received the color Firecracker - it's a clear base with ruby red sparkle.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Jun 1, 2012)

Today I got my bbw giftcard, stila nail polish, and they had to substitute the burt's bees hand lotion for foot cream since they ran out. works for me!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 1, 2012)

I got my stila nail polish today too in Stardust, which is a clear polish with pink glitter.


----------



## channelzero (Jun 1, 2012)

I got the Stila polish in Disco Ball, a clear base with blue &amp; purple glitter. Even my husband was like "ooh, that's pretty!"


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 1, 2012)

I received the Stila Disco Ball polish, too.  It looks beautiful with two of my May Julep polishes: Claire, a mid-blue cream, and Morgan, a purple shimmer.


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Got another Boob Tape (duplicate of the one I put in points for) in the post this week ... and haven't seen a new survey in a couple of weeks now. For a while there I was getting 1-2 new surveys each time I checked the webpage I wonder if they have ran out of new surveys? *hmm*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 6, 2012)

I got my GDE sample today! It's so pretty! I got Lovers Lane, which is a deep metallic red. Haven't decided how I'm going to wear it yet, but it's super pretty and pigmented. Yay!


----------



## eluveitie (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm interested in joining this and tried to sign up but it said something about having to wait for an invite? is there a waitlist to join?


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm interested in joining this and tried to sign up but it said something about having to wait for an invite? is there a waitlist to join?


Yes =( I've been on a waitlist for a few weeks already!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm interested in joining this and tried to sign up but it said something about having to wait for an invite? is there a waitlist to join?


Yup, there is a wait list. I have been on it for a while now, but I was in contact via email yesterday with the CM and got told this week sometime for my invite!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 6, 2012)

I just got my invite today and went on to set up my profile. I'm happy and sad at the same time there is nothing in the store but a mirror and makeup bag.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my invite today and went on to set up my profile. I'm happy and sad at the same time there is nothing in the store but a mirror and makeup bag.


 You might want to change up your beauty profile a little, that's what I did and was able to see more than just the makeup bag and mirror.


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 7, 2012)

I played with my profile a little and now there is the boob tape and stretch mark cream. It's a start but I will hold on to my coins for something better.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I played with my profile a little and now there is the boob tape and stretch mark cream. It's a start but I will hold on to my coins for something better.


 Lol same with me...so I got the makeup bag and cream...saving the remaining 1000 coins for better too.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

I am getting a little frustrated with the product selection. I know its FREE and all but its not free for me. I am sending out samples all the time. If I am the only brand offering legit samples, it seems a bit wonky to me! I am glad a lot of you ladies got to try some eye shadows out but every time I go and check, there's NOTHING on there.


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting a little frustrated with the product selection. I know its FREE and all but its not free for me. I am sending out samples all the time. If I am the only brand offering legit samples, it seems a bit wonky to me! I am glad a lot of you ladies got to try some eye shadows out but every time I go and check, there's NOTHING on there.


 I have had two samples up until I edited my profile.  Now I have 6.  I did get a Stila nailpolish sample from them this week. I am not sure if you are just looking at the front end of the site or if you have some info we aren't privy to but it seems like there are legimate samples being offered for a beta phase.  I did get a sample of he GDE and couldn't use it on my eyes bc it was a pinish red color but I mixed it with some gloss and used it on my lips.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 7, 2012)

I changed my profile to pretty much be interested in everything, and I've had the same samples for about a month now.

Edit: make that 4 now: Stretchmark cream, boob tape, mirror, bag.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't want samples for me per say, more of a "selection" for people looking for samples. If there were more samples up, then mine wouldn't be gone in under a second. I told her this from the beginning and she told me more brands are being brought on.



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had two samples up until I edited my profile.  Now I have 6.  I did get a Stila nailpolish sample from them this week. I am not sure if you are just looking at the front end of the site or if you have some info we aren't privy to but it seems like there are legimate samples being offered for a beta phase.  I did get a sample of he GDE and couldn't use it on my eyes bc it was a pinish red color but I mixed it with some gloss and used it on my lips.


----------



## Souly (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting a little frustrated with the product selection. I know its FREE and all but its not free for me. I am sending out samples all the time. If I am the only brand offering legit samples, it seems a bit wonky to me! I am glad a lot of you ladies got to try some eye shadows out but every time I go and check, there's NOTHING on there.


 Has it been benefical for you? Do you think you got sales from it? I would be frusterated too.


----------



## GinaM (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't want samples for me per say, more of a "selection" for people looking for samples. If there were more samples up, then mine wouldn't be gone in under a second. I told her this from the beginning and she told me more brands are being brought on.


 I figured that's what you meant. What I was saying was that it does seem like they are offering more samples from other companies as well.  I didn't know if you were able to see something internally since you are able to actually get into their site to post your samples and see what other companies were offering as well.  I know alot of people say they are seeing same samples posted for long periods of time but I changed my profile and alot more samples popped up.  So what I meant was if you were able to see something internally like the number of companies they are working with, the samples they post, etc.  or if you are only able to see what we see.  Because if you were able  to only see what we see on this side of things I can get why you would think no one else is really offering samples.  I realize I am rambling but I the point I am making is that it seems like their are a fair number of samples to choose from but to see them as a subscriber it seems like we have to tweek the system to pop up.  I know for me, my account has been riddled with problems and I email them all the time.  I even thing Brad just referred to me as their guinea pig.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

Not that I have seen so far. It's not about people buying because of a sample I send really so it's not too upsetting to me that no one has purchased. They could have purchased, but no one has used the code provided once you "purchase" a sample.



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has it been benefical for you? Do you think you got sales from it? I would be frusterated too.


 I understand what you're saying. I don't have access unfortunately, I only have access to my account where I can see my feedback and add/delete/send samples. I feel like if there were more samples up, I could add more at a time but I only add 6 at a time and it gets scooped up within seconds. If there were more up, I could add more and they would go more at a slow rate. I haven't seen any of the samples that everyone else has gotten (but to be fair, I don't check THAT often) but I feel like its only me up there. One of my first questions to her was "will there be more companies" and that is what made me decide to actually do it.



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I figured that's what you meant. What I was saying was that it does seem like they are offering more samples from other companies as well.  I didn't know if you were able to see something internally since you are able to actually get into their site to post your samples and see what other companies were offering as well.  I know alot of people say they are seeing same samples posted for long periods of time but I changed my profile and alot more samples popped up.  So what I meant was if you were able to see something internally like the number of companies they are working with, the samples they post, etc.  or if you are only able to see what we see.  Because if you were able  to only see what we see on this side of things I can get why you would think no one else is really offering samples.  I realize I am rambling but I the point I am making is that it seems like their are a fair number of samples to choose from but to see them as a subscriber it seems like we have to tweek the system to pop up.  I know for me, my account has been riddled with problems and I email them all the time.  I even thing Brad just referred to me as their guinea pig.


----------



## channelzero (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not that I have seen so far. It's not about people buying because of a sample I send really so it's not too upsetting to me that no one has purchased. They could have purchased, but no one has used the code provided once you "purchase" a sample.


 I actually bought more after getting the GDE sample, just didn't use the code...so that's at least one


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

Woohoo! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually bought more after getting the GDE sample, just didn't use the code...so that's at least one


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't think I have EVER used up an entire shadow, I don't know how people have 58743985798437 shadows and use them all the time LOL



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And I'm going to be buying more...just need to use up some shadows I have, first, because my collection is getting a bit out of control.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You KNOW I've bought plenty for you, and way more to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

0oooh I didn't know the eyeshadows were from you, going to check them out now!


----------



## zorabell (Jun 7, 2012)

How long does it normally take to get an invite?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it normally take to get an invite?


 Took a month for me.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 8, 2012)

> You KNOW I've bought plenty for you, and way more to come  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha of course. But it's not really about that for me. I guess I have backwards thinking lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think I have EVER used up an entire shadow, I don't know how people have 58743985798437 shadows and use them all the time LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Pellen (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it normally take to get an invite?


I have been waiting for quite a while now, I sent them an email asking about how long and they said this week for me, it's Friday now and still no email for invite... Sucks hugely!!!!


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 8, 2012)

I just received my confirmation to join SircleSamples after waiting (pretty impatiently) for about a month to get the email. I filled out my beauty profile and added a few items to my makeup bag. The samples that are showing up in my sample shop are the stretch mark cream, boob tape, compact mirror, and makeup case. 

Does anyone know (or have any suggestions) about how to get access to more samples on the site? I know they supposedly match the samples to your profile, so does updating your profile result in more sample choices?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my confirmation to join SircleSamples after waiting (pretty impatiently) for about a month to get the email. I filled out my beauty profile and added a few items to my makeup bag. The samples that are showing up in my sample shop are the stretch mark cream, boob tape, compact mirror, and makeup case.
> 
> Does anyone know (or have any suggestions) about how to get access to more samples on the site? I know they supposedly match the samples to your profile, so does updating your profile result in more sample choices?


 No, that's all there is.


----------



## dryadsbubble (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, that's all there is.


 Ah, ok. How often do new samples pop up?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah, ok. How often do new samples pop up?


 It depends, I guess only when they get new companies to work with them...so sporadically, but a lot of the time they all come up at once.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone else had any weird things with their coins?I just got 90 coins for one review and two surveys! Not that I am complaining.....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just got a random email from the guy at Sircle Samples who was helping me with some missing coins.

He is has been very helpful. I am wondering if we have Sircle Stalkers since this came not long after the posts above!

Brad Bargen, Jun 09 15:06 (HST):
Hi Angie, I just wanted to circle back with you on this ticket, har har  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We had a bug that was causing this error when there were no surveys available. We've fixed it so it provides a message to that effect, rather than causing an error, and we've added more surveys - but it is hard to keep up with some of you...

On the subject of reviews, though, we are still having some problems and are investigating.

Thanks,

Brad Bargen
sirclesamples.com


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 10, 2012)

> I just got a random email from the guy at Sircle Samples who was helping me with some missing coins. He is has been very helpful. I am wondering if we have Sircle Stalkers since this came not long after the posts above! Brad Bargen, Jun 09 15:06 (HST): Hi Angie, I just wanted to circle back with you on this ticket, har har  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We had a bug that was causing this error when there were no surveys available. We've fixed it so it provides a message to that effect, rather than causing an error, and we've added more surveys - but it is hard to keep up with some of you... On the subject of reviews, though, we are still having some problems and are investigating. Thanks, Brad Bargen sirclesamples.com Â


 Lol, har har. I like that. I'm sure they do read our posts here.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

> I just got a random email from the guy at Sircle Samples who was helping me with some missing coins. He is has been very helpful. I am wondering if we have Sircle Stalkers since this came not long after the posts above! Brad Bargen, Jun 09 15:06 (HST): Hi Angie, I just wanted to circle back with you on this ticket, har har  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We had a bug that was causing this error when there were no surveys available. We've fixed it so it provides a message to that effect, rather than causing an error, and we've added more surveys - but it is hard to keep up with some of you... On the subject of reviews, though, we are still having some problems and are investigating. Thanks, Brad Bargen sirclesamples.com Â


 I think there is. When I was first contacted about the company I posted it here and Nikki, the marketing director, would email me back with answers to people's questions here. I think most sample companies have lurked here. Smart move since there are so many people here with different wants and concerns.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Jun 11, 2012)

There looks like there is some new elf products to sample


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There looks like there is some new elf products to sample


Cool. Thanks for sharing, I just ordered one of their eyeliner pencils. Hope I get anything but black.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

I just came in here to say the same, they added new makeup items. I got them all (ELF Liquid Eyeliner, ELF Shimmer Liner, ELF Hypershine lip gloss).


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 11, 2012)

I did the lip gloss only. Too many coins for $1 products! But I HAD to get something!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lol, I had over 1000 coins to waste.

Btw, has anyone actually received their package from them? And how long did it take? Sorry if this has been discussed before.


----------



## amberlamps (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I had over 1000 coins to waste.
> 
> Btw, has anyone actually received their package from them? And how long did it take? Sorry if this has been discussed before.


I've received moisturizer, lip gloss, and a brush set. They took from a few days to a few weeks to arrive.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Jun 11, 2012)

They usually ship out pretty fast, Average is about a week or so for me!! (I'm on East Coast)


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 11, 2012)

I was able to get one of the glosses. I love them!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've received moisturizer, lip gloss, and a brush set. They took from a few days to a few weeks to arrive.


 Thank you!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *4loveofmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They usually ship out pretty fast, Average is about a week or so for me!! (I'm on East Coast)


Thanks! Good to hear.  It's only been almost a week since my first 'purchase' ... Also on the East Coast.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 11, 2012)

I got an eyeliner!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 11, 2012)

new samples! I got an elf liquid liner. There's a pencil liner in the shop too, I'm not sure if I want it or not though.


----------



## livelifeeasy (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the elf liner and a lip gloss


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 11, 2012)

I missed the liquid liner, would have LOVED that, but I did get the lip gloss and the pencil


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jun 11, 2012)

I would really like to try the elf liners, but I've had problems with elf eyeshadows and primers making me break out in the past, so I'm going to have to pass :-/

Yay for new samples though!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 12, 2012)

I got them all too. I have 14,000 points I'm waiting to waste lol


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 12, 2012)

> I got them all too. I have 14,000 points I'm waiting to waste lol


 Whaaaattt?!?! How'd you get so many!?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 12, 2012)

> Whaaaattt?!?! How'd you get so many!?


 When I first offered shadows on the site I referred a looooot of customers through my Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 12, 2012)

> When I first offered shadows on the site I referred a looooot of customers through my Facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Jeeze, that's awesome. Go you! lol


----------



## GinaM (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I had over 1000 coins to waste.
> 
> Btw, has anyone actually received their package from them? And how long did it take? Sorry if this has been discussed before.


  I actually get mine super quick.  Typically within a few days.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 12, 2012)

I am still sad and waiting on my invite email. I even got an email from Brad at the beginning of last week saying that he estimated my invite to be in before the end of the week... Nope, no such luck... Maybe this week?


----------



## snllama (Jun 12, 2012)

I got the e.l.f. metallic liner! Too bad I didnt check this thread yesterday.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2012)

I just got my acceptance email earlier tonight! I've been on a waitlist for about a month or so? Just finished my profile and took my first survey...but nothing else popped up.



> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still sad and waiting on my invite email. I even got an email from Brad at the beginning of last week saying that he estimated my invite to be in before the end of the week... Nope, no such luck... Maybe this week?


----------



## Pellen (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my acceptance email earlier tonight! I've been on a waitlist for about a month or so? Just finished my profile and took my first survey...but nothing else popped up.


Yup, that's about the amount of time I have been wait listed as well... Here's hoping!


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm still waiting on a wait list too. Boo =(


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 13, 2012)

I never knew about this till now! thanks for the info! Just joined!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never knew about this till now! thanks for the info! Just joined!


Like actually joined????? Or joined the waiting list????


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 13, 2012)

Opps sorry on the waiting list.. But I joined IsThatOdd.com in the mean time to see how it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

I received my Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream today. I believe it was one of the first things I saw when I signed up so was throwing random stuff in my bag lol. I am waiting for a few more stuff, I think the makeup bag is next. They do ship fast.


----------



## u4palm (Jun 13, 2012)

Just thought I'd share my photos of the make up bag.  I really like it and it's really good quality.  

More photos on my blog

This was 1200 coins by the way.

 ​ 

​  ​ And here's all of the samples I've gotten so far.  Boy I love this site!​ 

​  ​ (Post edited to correct shortened link)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 14, 2012)

I spy glamour doll eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Jun 14, 2012)

Ughhhh, all I have in my shop is boob lift tape... When I got everything done last night after I finally got my invite, YAY, I was able to get the makeup bag and the stretch mark cream. I went in and tweaked my profile this morning and still nothing. No surveys either. Now I need to go and use my odd coins so I can get rid of that account, there is so much spam on there!


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 14, 2012)

I literally just got back from checking my mail. I got the Apothederm Cream and the bottle is mostly empty. I'm kinda thinking it's done by weight and that's how it goes with that. Did anyone else get it too that can verify for me?


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 14, 2012)

Yup it is. I had the same with my sircle sample and people have mentioned it when they received them in their birchbox.


----------



## luckylilme (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup it is. I had the same with my sircle sample and people have mentioned it when they received them in their birchbox.


Thanks.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *u4palm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just thought I'd share my photos of the make up bag.  I really like it and it's really good quality.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the pics. Will check out the blog. Cute makeup bag, but when it's opened up like that it looks like a female condom lol. Looking forward to receiving it though.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 15, 2012)

Quick question.  So far all I've seen in my "sample shop" is a hair tie (which I ordered), some boobie tape(which kind of weirds me out), and a makeup bag.  Is there usually more to select from and is there a certain date they add it...or is it all random?


----------



## GinaM (Jun 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question.  So far all I've seen in my "sample shop" is a hair tie (which I ordered), some boobie tape(which kind of weirds me out), and a makeup bag.  Is there usually more to select from and is there a certain date they add it...or is it all random?


  Try changing your profile to include almost all options.  This helped me, however, they are still in beta stage and are still dealing with a ton of issues in my opinion.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try changing your profile to include almost all options.  This helped me, however, they are still in beta stage and are still dealing with a ton of issues in my opinion.


What body type to set it to though? I have put myself as both plus and athletic and I haven't gotten any other choices myself.


----------



## channelzero (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been waiting on four things that I "ordered" in early May, and they finally showed up yesterday! They all came together in one box, so I don't know if it was a replacement or not, but I'm glad they arrived. I got the makeup brushes, Soulstice lotion, lip gloss in lemon sugar, and the bring it up sample. The brushes are my favorite, I think--they're very soft and seem like good quality. The lotion has a nice light scent, and I'm really impressed that it was full size! i have photos of everything on my blog.

I'm happy to have gotten stuff in May, but I'm with everyone else in that I wish there was more up to choose from. They're still in Beta though, so I guess I understand.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 17, 2012)

Has anyone seen anything other than boobie lift tape in their shops for the last while??? I have changed my beauty profile all around and nothing? Also I have only been showing one "survey" a day, is that a normal thing?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone seen anything other than boobie lift tape in their shops for the last while??? I have changed my beauty profile all around and nothing? Also I have only been showing one "survey" a day, is that a normal thing?


 I only have the boobie tape and I think I usually get all the products they list. There should be only one survey a day, so that's normal. It just takes them a long while to get things in the shop. I'd just check it passively or check this thread to see if there are any changes. 

It's free so I don't expect too much.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 18, 2012)

They just added NYX Jumbo Lip pencils. I snagged one. YAY


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just added NYX Jumbo Lip pencils. I snagged one. YAY


 Got one, yaaay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Got one, yaaay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


None for me in in shop, still just life tape... BAA


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 18, 2012)

meh /: I dont see them! that's sad /: but i have almost all of them anyone, but one more never hurts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Jun 19, 2012)

Boo I only see boob tape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## u4palm (Jun 19, 2012)

the minute i left my computer and left for an hour, sircle samples decide to put in an item....and of course, it's sold out.  i don't know if it didn't show up for me, or if it's sold out.  either way, im sad i didn't get it....maybe they'll restock or something


----------



## wadedl (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine says they are out of samples when I log in.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 19, 2012)

ugh i don't see it ;[


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 19, 2012)

How long does it usually take to get your invite? I'm at over a week


----------



## u4palm (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How long does it usually take to get your invite? I'm at over a week


 Sircle Sample just sent out a beta update email like a few hours ago saying (and I quote) 

*Invitations*The last thing we wanted to talk a bit about was invitations. Presently Sircle Samples is conducting a â€œClosed Betaâ€, which means a limited number of people are able to use the site while we work through problems and test and tune. We activate invitations on a first come, first serve basis depending on â€œhow things are goingâ€. That means sometimes we slow down the pace of activation, so it is difficult to give people an estimate of when their invitation will be activated. In general, though, you can expect to wait at least two to three weeks to receive your activation notification.


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 19, 2012)

Did anyone receive the NYX lip pencil. It was a jumbo size. SircleSample posted on their Facebook page there were giving them out but i didn't see one in my shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Did anyone got one??


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothing but boob tape! Ugh.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive the NYX lip pencil. It was a jumbo size. SircleSample posted on their Facebook page there were giving them out but i didn't see one in my shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Did anyone got one??


Just got one now.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 19, 2012)

Just got one!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yay


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 19, 2012)

Just ordered a NYX lip pencil too.  After not seeing it for a few hours in my shop, it finally showed up!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 19, 2012)

Dang, no NYX products for me, must be out.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 19, 2012)

No NYX for me... All I have new is a compact mirror.... Woo... Maybe I will get some in mine soon!


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No NYX for me... All I have new is a compact mirror.... Woo... Maybe I will get some in mine soon!


Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! But in my sample shop i did see the makeup bag but no NYX pencil. VERY SAD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No NYX for me... All I have new is a compact mirror.... Woo... Maybe I will get some in mine soon!


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ! But i did however got the makeup bag in my sample shop but NO NYX pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! Very sad.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 19, 2012)

I noticed some E.L.F. nail polish in my shop just a minute ago and ordered some.  I've never even heard of the brand before...is it any good?


----------



## iashleycouture (Jun 19, 2012)

The NYX didn't show up for me, but I just got the E.L.F Polishes.

I love their polishes.






Quote: Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I noticed some E.L.F. nail polish in my shop just a minute ago and ordered some.  I've never even heard of the brand before...is it any good?

 
I love E.L.F's products. Their polishes are pretty nice.


----------



## xgabzillaa (Jun 19, 2012)

I didn't see the NYX pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but I did get the E.L.F. polish!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Jun 20, 2012)

If ya'll don't mind, how many Sircle Coins were the Elf and NYX products? I am thinking maybe they just put things in your store that you can afford???


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 20, 2012)

The NYX lip pencil was 300.



> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If ya'll don't mind, how many Sircle Coins were the Elf and NYX products? I am thinking maybe they just put things in your store that you can afford???


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 20, 2012)

yea i got the nail polish 2


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If ya'll don't mind, how many Sircle Coins were the Elf and NYX products? I am thinking maybe they just put things in your store that you can afford???


 I don't think that's the case since i only have 150 coins right now, but I'm seeing a couple of items that are 300 coins+. I wish that boobie tape would go away!!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think that's the case since i only have 150 coins right now, but I'm seeing a couple of items that are 300 coins+. I wish that boobie tape would go away!!


Oh me too!!! I have no use for boobie lifting tape, I am one of those people who would have to wear a bra with it anyway... Not going to waste my coins on either of the things in my store. All I have are tape and a compact mirror.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 20, 2012)

All that shows up in mine is a compact mirror and a makeup bag...have more than enough of both lol..


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

Wanted to let you all know that ELF nail polishes are up now.

I have no coins so none for me lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Nope nothing in my shop...same two products as listed above..boo lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

Aww that sucks lol, maybe if you change your profile to interested in everything. This is how mine looks.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 22, 2012)

I just did my daily survey and noticed a different lip gloss available in my shop.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmm..my profile is set to be open to everything I clicked all the options except for the none one lol..o well.

No polish but I scored a lippie!! My first sample with them, yay!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yaay! Glad you got a sample lol.

Yup, they have glosses up now but I only have 210 points ha


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

lol I made my friends sign up just now haha, now I have 510 points and everything is gone but the boob thingy.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks and I'm stoked to finally find something! People are quick to snatch up stuff!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

^Lol.

Anyone have the breast tape? If you've used it, does it work? Lol. It looks interesting.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^Lol.
> 
> Anyone have the breast tape? If you've used it, does it work? Lol. It looks interesting.


 There were some reviews of it and it looked interesting, but I think one or two said it didn't work at all. I read that you wear it on top of the bubbies? Lol, was that right?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 22, 2012)

Ha, I think so. I just remembered I can read the reviews under it, seems like the general consensus is that it works for those with smaller chest, so I'm out of luck there. Thanks.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha, I think so. I just remembered I can read the reviews under it, seems like the general consensus is that it works for those with smaller chest, so I'm out of luck there. Thanks.


 
Definitely wouldn't work for me, either lol. Not sturdy enough.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 22, 2012)

They just posted on Twitter that this weekend they will have NARS lip glosses in the Sample Shop


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Well..I have to work this whole weekend..I'll probably miss it, especially since my job only uses IE!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted on Twitter that this weekend they will have NARS lip glosses in the Sample Shop


I wonder how many coins they will cost?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder how many coins they will cost?


 I'm gonna keep my eyes out on this one! ;] I would be so sad if I miss it. . .


----------



## MelissaFTW (Jun 22, 2012)

Yesterday I got a postcard advertisement thing from Sircle Samples for the Apothederm Stretch Mark Cream. It has a promo code for 20% off an order at apothederm.com. The code is: 2WEEKS. I think it can be used for anything you purchase on their site - not just the Stretch Mark Cream. It expires 7/31/12.

Today I received the e.l.f. products I ordered. I got the Hypershine Gloss in Cherry Tart and the Liquid Eyeliner in Copper. I think I'll test them both out tomorrow. =]


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 22, 2012)

I used to get new surveys every day.  I've been stuck on the same survey for days and I keep answering it, but it's not giving me coins for it.  Ugh.  They also didn't credit my account for the review I did on the Glamour Doll Eyes eye shadow.  I emailed them and Brad emailed me back a few weeks later to see if the points had "caught up" with me yet......but they haven't.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh, and I also have the makeup bag, compact mirror, boob tape, and stretch mark cream that won't go away in the sample shop.  I have plenty of makeup bags and compacts, no stretch marks, and not enough boobs. 



  So I don't want any of those things.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish they would send me an invite already! jeez, lol.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they would send me an invite already! jeez, lol.


 how long have you been waiting? i just joined the waiting list today and am wondering how long i'll be on it.


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how long have you been waiting? i just joined the waiting list today and am wondering how long i'll be on it.


 It takes time to join the site because a lot of folks would want to join. Yea i also hope that i don't miss out of the NARS lip gloss. I will keeping my eyes open.


----------



## u4palm (Jun 22, 2012)

i'm kind of sad.  my shop hasn't updated at all.  so far, the elf nail polish, another lip gloss, nyx jumbo lip pencil, and a nars lipgloss has been in people's shops except mine.  and i have sircle sample's website on 24/7.  i keep refreshing it all day it's almost an addiction.  i'm just getting a little bummed out now because i'm starting to think that these newer samples are only available for new members.  i've been a member for i think 3 months now and have been catching all of their samples until recently.  i've personally recruited as many people with my invite link as i could so that i could have coins, and now i have coins but don't have any samples.  i feel like it's almost a competition now to get samples.  everyone wants it and they only have a limited amount.  so if you're lucky, it'll show up on your sample shop based on what you put on your beauty profile.  i have like everything selected on my beauty profile in hopes that it matches the sample preference.  i don't know....im just sad because i've tried my best to spread the word about sircle sample loyally but i end up being betrayed.  either samples being sold out, or maybe (i dont' know if this is true i'm just guessing) they are filtering who gets what based on when they joined so that they have an equal chance to get samples like old members did.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( i just hope i get a chance to get some samples like i did before....


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *u4palm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm kind of sad.  my shop hasn't updated at all.  so far, the elf nail polish, another lip gloss, nyx jumbo lip pencil, and a nars lipgloss has been in people's shops except mine.  and i have sircle sample's website on 24/7.  i keep refreshing it all day it's almost an addiction.  i'm just getting a little bummed out now because i'm starting to think that these newer samples are only available for new members.  i've been a member for i think 3 months now and have been catching all of their samples until recently.  i've personally recruited as many people with my invite link as i could so that i could have coins, and now i have coins but don't have any samples.  i feel like it's almost a competition now to get samples.  everyone wants it and they only have a limited amount.  so if you're lucky, it'll show up on your sample shop based on what you put on your beauty profile.  i have like everything selected on my beauty profile in hopes that it matches the sample preference.  i don't know....im just sad because i've tried my best to spread the word about sircle sample loyally but i end up being betrayed.  either samples being sold out, or maybe (i dont' know if this is true i'm just guessing) they are filtering who gets what based on when they joined so that they have an equal chance to get samples like old members did.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( i just hope i get a chance to get some samples like i did before....


It is free. And you've received quiet a few samples from them before, I remember the pics you showed, makeup bag, brushes, etc. Some ppl haven't received anything at all. Maybe it's time to give someone else a chance...you can't win them all lol. I shared that they had samples up yesterday and didn't get any myself. I have had the chance to pick some up a few weeks ago I only received the stretch mark cream so far, not sure when the others will ship, if ever. It's really not that serious to get upset over though. It's either you luck out or not. No big deal. I don't understand why you're feeling sad over something that's not promised to you anyway. Of course with the more popularity the site gains the harder it will be to snag something. It's supposed to be fun, not stressful.


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *u4palm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm kind of sad.  my shop hasn't updated at all.  so far, the elf nail polish, another lip gloss, nyx jumbo lip pencil, and a nars lipgloss has been in people's shops except mine.  and i have sircle sample's website on 24/7.  i keep refreshing it all day it's almost an addiction.  i'm just getting a little bummed out now because i'm starting to think that these newer samples are only available for new members.  i've been a member for i think 3 months now and have been catching all of their samples until recently.  i've personally recruited as many people with my invite link as i could so that i could have coins, and now i have coins but don't have any samples.  i feel like it's almost a competition now to get samples.  everyone wants it and they only have a limited amount.  so if you're lucky, it'll show up on your sample shop based on what you put on your beauty profile.  i have like everything selected on my beauty profile in hopes that it matches the sample preference.  i don't know....im just sad because i've tried my best to spread the word about sircle sample loyally but i end up being betrayed.  either samples being sold out, or maybe (i dont' know if this is true i'm just guessing) they are filtering who gets what based on when they joined so that they have an equal chance to get samples like old members did.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( i just hope i get a chance to get some samples like i did before....


I feel the same way as you. In my sample shop i didn't receive the gift cards or the NYX lip pencil and even the ELF lip gloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the samples are limited amount given so its like first come, first served. My sample shop didn't upgrade in a while. So i hope it do upgrade soon.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm still waiting as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i see everyone posting there goodies and I'm soo jealous!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## Pellen (Jun 23, 2012)

I still have the same things I have had in there boobie tape and compact mirror. Maybe I will get lucky. Has anyone figured out where to view their earned badges? I got points for earning a new badge but I have no idea where to see them?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have the same things I have had in there boobie tape and compact mirror. Maybe I will get lucky. Has anyone figured out where to view their earned badges? I got points for earning a new badge but I have no idea where to see them?


Under "Account" tab (upper right corner) and you'll see "recent account activity" 

I think that's what you were asking lol


----------



## Pellen (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Under "Account" tab (upper right corner) and you'll see "recent account activity"
> ...


Oh yea, I knew that they could be seen there with the earned points, I just want to know what they are for, like with the earned badges from influenster, you can see those and what they are for.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

That's a good question, not sure what the badges mean either.


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh yea, I knew that they could be seen there with the earned points, I just want to know what they are for, like with the earned badges from influenster, you can see those and what they are for.


 well it usually says like testing trainee and all. BTW  i noticed that their are users with new badges - Reviewer. Its a new badges that some users unlocked. Does anyone know how to earn it??


----------



## Pellen (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well it usually says like testing trainee and all. BTW  i noticed that their are users with new badges - Reviewer. Its a new badges that some users unlocked. Does anyone know how to earn it??


I saw that the other day too... That was what started my wondering about badges, I wonder if the are going to eventually have somewhere to see what you have earned or special badges like the reviewer one... I guess it's the girl scout and scout leader in me that hears badges and auto thinks I can see them...


----------



## sanda (Jun 23, 2012)

Just got Nars lip gloss


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got Nars lip gloss


 mines says buy in retail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got Nars lip gloss


 IS it all gone. its in my shop but it says buy in retail


----------



## erinkins (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not showing anything new stuff. ):


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got Nars lip gloss


 I didn't even have one show up. I think the theory about maybe only showing it for newer members or people who haven't gotten a lot of samples might be correct. I've gotten several already, so I really can't complain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MelissaFTW (Jun 23, 2012)

Such a tease. I was on the website literally right when they added the Nars Lip Gloss and it was in my Sample Shop but each time I clicked on it it only gave me the option to "Buy Retail".


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such a tease. I was on the website literally right when they added the Nars Lip Gloss and it was in my Sample Shop but each time I clicked on it it only gave me the option to "Buy Retail".


OMG yes! Same here. I was so pissed off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't even have one show up. I think the theory about maybe only showing it for newer members or people who haven't gotten a lot of samples might be correct. I've gotten several already, so I really can't complain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It didn't show up for me either. Oh the well


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

wow I step out and the NARS lip gloss are already gone? LOL.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't even have one show up. I think the theory about maybe only showing it for newer members or people who haven't gotten a lot of samples might be correct. I've gotten several already, so I really can't complain.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't think its the newness thing, I have only been on for less than 2 weeks and I have gotten nada in the way of makeup. Oh and the only samples I have gotten and redeemed were the stretch mark cream and makeup bag, I have yet to receive either of them in the mail though.


----------



## u4palm (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is free. And you've received quiet a few samples from them before, I remember the pics you showed, makeup bag, brushes, etc. Some ppl haven't received anything at all. Maybe it's time to give someone else a chance...you can't win them all lol. I shared that they had samples up yesterday and didn't get any myself. I have had the chance to pick some up a few weeks ago I only received the stretch mark cream so far, not sure when the others will ship, if ever. It's really not that serious to get upset over though. It's either you luck out or not. No big deal. I don't understand why you're feeling sad over something that's not promised to you anyway. Of course with the more popularity the site gains the harder it will be to snag something. It's supposed to be fun, not stressful.


 no i'm not stressed over it, i just felt that i helped in spreading the word and now in turn won't get samples as much anymore.  i didn't mean to sound like i was devastated when i wrote that.  just thinking out loud.


----------



## u4palm (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel the same way as you. In my sample shop i didn't receive the gift cards or the NYX lip pencil and even the ELF lip gloss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the samples are limited amount given so its like first come, first served. My sample shop didn't upgrade in a while. So i hope it do upgrade soon.


 yeah, hope mine upgrades soon too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Jun 25, 2012)

So for all the Nars and Beauty Treats hype, how many people actually got hold of either? Or how many on here actually even saw either in their shop? I know personally I never even saw my sample shop update with anything but what I have had in there all weekend. I have everything selected in my beauty profile as well...


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So for all the Nars and Beauty Treats hype, how many people actually got hold of either? Or how many on here actually even saw either in their shop? I know personally I never even saw my sample shop update with anything but what I have had in there all weekend. I have everything selected in my beauty profile as well...


 I seen it in my sample shop and so i went to fill in my survey so i can get my coin and came back and it says that to BUY IN RETAIL. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## manuri (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how long have you been waiting? i just joined the waiting list today and am wondering how long i'll be on it.


 I've been waiting to get an invite since.. late May/early June I dont even remember exactly when (thats how long its been)

I hope to get an invite soon!


----------



## livelifeeasy (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *manuri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been waiting to get an invite since.. late May/early June I dont even remember exactly when (thats how long its been)
> 
> I hope to get an invite soon!


I know people that I invited back in April that still haven't been able to join.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 25, 2012)

Good thing I have BB, GB, SS, and TT to hold me over


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

I waited over a month before being able to join...They're still in Beta testing, so spots are limited while they work out the kinks. I think I've been up and running for a few weeks, almost a month. I scored a lippie, but not the Nars, that one didn't show in my account. It's a cool idea and am enjoying it so far!


----------



## page5 (Jun 25, 2012)

I waited about 6 weeks to get an invite. I have the stretch mark cream and a face sunscreen product on the way. I have not received any makeup sample offers. Free stuff, so I'm not complaining


----------



## Pellen (Jun 26, 2012)

How long does it usually take for the products you ordered to be shipped to you? I ordered the makeup bag and stretch mark cream on the 14th and haven't gotten them yet.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 26, 2012)

I received everything today in one package today:

Pink makeup bag, ELF Liquid Eyeliner, ELF Shimmer Liner, ELF Hypershine Lip Gloss, and received the Apothederm stretch mark cream a while back.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How long does it usually take for the products you ordered to be shipped to you? I ordered the makeup bag and stretch mark cream on the 14th and haven't gotten them yet.


Well I had ordered the Apothederm stretch mark cream and the SircleSwag makeup bag on 6-6, but only the stretch mark cream arrived a little over a week ago. The other stuff (listed above) along with the makeup bag arrived just now.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just noticed the SircleSwag Beauty Treats Shimmery Lip Gloss in the shop now!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed the SircleSwag Beauty Treats Shimmery Lip Gloss in the shop now!


Score!!!! Got it!


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed the SircleSwag Beauty Treats Shimmery Lip Gloss in the shop now!


got one too. I also have the julep 5 dollar off


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Pellen (Jun 27, 2012)

I got my makeup bag today... I was soooo excited to see it.... And then I opened it, and there was melted chocolate all over... Not thrilled, I did email them with pictures. Nice gesture and really cute chocolate coin, but I am in GA in almost July.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 27, 2012)

ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 27, 2012)

Is anyone else having trouble logging in? I've only been able to log in once over the last two days.


----------



## Wida (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep.  Every time I try, the website just doesn't do anything.  It just sits on the log-in page and nothing happens, no matter how many times I press enter or click the "log-in" button.



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble logging in? I've only been able to log in once over the last two days.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *scrapsugargypsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do the samples really go that fast? All I (usually) see is the sircle samples bag and the mirror, both with their brand insignia. Its showing $5 off a julep purchase, but I won't use that...


Yes, it really does. Like a leprechaun, blink and poof! *Gone*  Lol. I'm still shown the mirror but not interested in it and I accidentally ordered the $5 off Julep discount code, I read it as getting a free Julep polish, reading is important lol, I don't want it so that was a waste of points haha.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 27, 2012)

Icckkkk, that chocolate is gross. That was a nice idea, but perhaps best saved for fall?


----------



## ahop2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't post any reviews on products that I've had for weeks.  Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Pellen (Jun 28, 2012)

I haven't heard back yet from my email about the chocolatey bag, has anyone else been getting email slowly from them? Usually there is a response within the day I have emailed them in the past.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahop2011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't post any reviews on products that I've had for weeks.  Has anyone else had this problem?


 Yeah same thing happened to me with reviews and surveys I contact them about it. They are looking into it I guess?


----------



## SarahElizSS (Jun 28, 2012)

I have had the same survey since the beginning. I sent them an email a week ago and have gotten no response and it is still the same survey. This makes it difficult to ever earn any coins!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got my nyx jumbo lip pencil and it's in cocoa. BROWN. DARK BROWN. So gross. I got a brown lipstick 2 months in a row with my glam and now brown through here. Is there a trend I am missing?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my nyx jumbo lip pencil and it's in cocoa. BROWN. DARK BROWN. So gross. I got a brown lipstick 2 months in a row with my glam and now brown through here. Is there a trend I am missing?


The trend of companies dumping the gross stuff on us through sample programs??


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 29, 2012)

> The trend of companies dumping the gross stuff on us through sample programs??


 Probably. I know I shouldn't complain because it's free but it's completely wasteful since its a color I'd NEVER wear. Nor do I know anyone who would.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 29, 2012)

Vee, I'm not a fan of the color I got for my NYX jumbo lip either. I got Burgundy, which is a really, really dark maroon on me. It looks pretty goth against my fair skin.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my nyx jumbo lip pencil and it's in cocoa. BROWN. DARK BROWN. So gross. I got a brown lipstick 2 months in a row with my glam and now brown through here. Is there a trend I am missing?


 I got a brown lip liner pencil in one of my sample boxes but I use it as a brown eyeliner and it looks good.


----------



## Ajanta (Jun 30, 2012)

I went in the website and their DOWN IN maintence and are restocking on samples! I hope there's good stuffs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jun 30, 2012)

My NYX lip pencil is in Hot Red. I guess I got lucky. Really wish they'd figure out that chocolate melts when it's hot and summer time is hot. There was melted chocolate all over the tissue paper my pencil was wrapped in. Really I appreciate the gesture but it's just not a good idea.


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm I didn't get any chocolate with my package last week. Maybe they did figure it out. I'm glad since it was 105 degrees here in KY today. Otherwise, I've been pretty happy with Sircle Samples. My NYX eyeliner was in black shimmer and the NYX lip gloss was in a pretty wearable mauve. Hope when they open back up that I can order some new samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went in the website and their DOWN IN maintence and are restocking on samples! *I hope there's good stuffs*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too lol.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

Great. I've just ordered their pink makeup bag and some kind of stretch mark cream because nothing new showed up for weeks. Not that many points left, maybe 500.
HECK!!!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great. I've just ordered their pink makeup bag and some kind of stretch mark cream because nothing new showed up for weeks. Not that many points left, maybe 500.
> 
> HECK!!!


How were you able to order anything with the "restocking" site shutdown?


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How were you able to order anything with the "restocking" site shutdown?


 Oh, LOL. Please  be a little less literal.

OBVIOUSLY, I ordered the left-over items just before the site went down. It's been down for over 24 hours now.


----------



## Pellen (Jul 6, 2012)

Has anyone heard when they would be back up? I know the original email that I got talking about the maintenance shutdown said the middle of the week this week for re open, I have been out of town though in BFE and haven't had the ability to check email.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

Received my Beauty Treats Shimmery lip gloss today.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2012)

I got my Beauty Treats gloss today, too. I got a light pink color. I really like it! It's not sticky, seems to last, and isn't too slick or oily either. And it doesn't taste or smell like anything, which is nice.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

^I have the same shade, it does seem like a nice gloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yup that's it! I'm going to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jul 13, 2012)

ooo That's a pretty color. I'm going to have to be sure to walk over and check my mail when I get home!


----------



## Pellen (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got mine today to, but I can't tell if its the same shade... Mine is a light pinky peachy color...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2012)

It's lighter in person than in the pic, probably the same shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

My floss came and its more a pyrolysis pink gloss..pretty color!


----------



## page5 (Jul 17, 2012)

I received the beauty treats gloss also, in the pink shade shown in the pic above.

I love it! Not sticky at all. It doesn't last a long time but it feels good on and not drying. Excellent free sample.

Anyone know when the site will be back up?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the beauty treats gloss also, in the pink shade shown in the pic above.
> 
> ...


 i've been emailing one of the workers there back and forth... they said LAST WEEK.. i haven't received an email ever since &gt;.&gt; lols


----------



## Ajanta (Jul 17, 2012)

i haven't received MY SAMPLES YET. I noticed mostly everyone received their makeup bag but NOT ME. I emailed them hope they answer back


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jul 18, 2012)

I haven't received my Beauty Treats lip gloss either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Jul 23, 2012)

Are they going to open back up??? I am really starting to wonder.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 23, 2012)

It has only been about three weeks. I wouldn't worry yet


----------



## Ajanta (Jul 25, 2012)

The site is back on. Yay. i have the jumbo lip pencil fron NYX and elf eye liner . YAY


----------



## Ajanta (Jul 25, 2012)

The site is back on and i noticed that all the items i missed are back in my sample shop. YAY! Everything except for Nars though. But its ok. please tell me that you all are on too


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The site is back on. Yay. i have the jumbo lip pencil fron NYX and elf eye liner . YAY


 
Thanks for the heads up!  I'm a little sad about the samples, I was hoping that since it was down for so long there would be some better products.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!  I'm a little sad about the samples, I was hoping that since it was down for so long there would be some better products.


 I agree, I was excited for some new products. I also still can't get my survey to work, it's is the same one that was up a month ago and would never credit me any points!


----------



## shandimessmer (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got my e-mail acceptance, so I went and took the survey that gives you 1,000 coins. In my shop, there was the $5 off a Julep purchase, a Sircle Samples bag and mirror, a NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil and the E.L.F. nail polishes. I got the NYX and the E.L.F. products. Does anyone know how many polishes the E.L.F. set comes with?


----------



## astokes (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got my invite too. Same products ^.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my e-mail acceptance, so I went and took the survey that gives you 1,000 coins. In my shop, there was the $5 off a Julep purchase, a Sircle Samples bag and mirror, a NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil and the E.L.F. nail polishes. I got the NYX and the E.L.F. products. Does anyone know how many polishes the E.L.F. set comes with?


 
It's just one. They don't do mulitples(unless it's a brush set etc.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 25, 2012)

I just got my invite &amp; filled out my survey. I'm getting the elf nail polishes, make-up bag, mirror, stretch mark cream (that I didn't check in the survey) &amp; the boob lifts to show up in the samples. While I can't complain about free samples, I am wondering how to get the NYX lip pencil. That is the thing I think I would be most interested in and it doesn't show up in my samples. Please forgive my ignorance, I am new to this one


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my invite &amp; filled out my survey. I'm getting the elf nail polishes, make-up bag, mirror, stretch mark cream (that I didn't check in the survey) &amp; the boob lifts to show up in the samples. While I can't complain about free samples, I am wondering how to get the NYX lip pencil. That is the thing I think I would be most interested in and it doesn't show up in my samples. Please forgive my ignorance, I am new to this one


 
Some samples just don't show up with everyone. Depends on survey answers(I THINK), OR it just sold out. You may just not be able to get that sample right now.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my e-mail acceptance, so I went and took the survey that gives you 1,000 coins. In my shop, there was the $5 off a Julep purchase, a Sircle Samples bag and mirror, a NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil and the E.L.F. nail polishes. I got the NYX and the E.L.F. products. Does anyone know how many polishes the E.L.F. set comes with?


I just got my invite as well! But I don't have any of those items in my shop! Instead I have a compact mirror, Apothederm stretchmark cream, Apothederm moisturizer and Bring it Up reusable breast lift? (that kinda weirds me out!)


----------



## Ajanta (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just got my invite as well! But I don't have any of those items in my shop! Instead I have a compact mirror, Apothederm stretchmark cream, Apothederm moisturizer and Bring it Up reusable breast lift? (that kinda weirds me out!)


 Well actually some users have different samples depending on their survey answer and all.  The Apothederm moisturizer is a TOTAL WIN. I have received mine and its a GOOD DELUXE SIZE sample. the bottle size and the amount is amazing and i loved mine.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well actually some users have different samples depending on their survey answer and all.  The Apothederm moisturizer is a TOTAL WIN. I have received mine and its a GOOD DELUXE SIZE sample. the bottle size and the amount is amazing and i loved mine.


Thanks for your input! As a noob to Sircle Samples, I was unsure! ;] On my profile, I basically am up to try anything always. 

Do you have to get all the samples in your shop until it updates products?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2012)

I just ordered three different lipglosses - two by ELF and one NYX.


----------



## ahop2011 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm ecstatic to see the shop back open!  I still can't do product reviews or get points for the reviews on products I received almost two months ago.  Is anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 26, 2012)

Yay for NYX!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I still have some shadows left for my "contract" time but I am waiting to put them up until I am not so busy anymore!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 26, 2012)

I got the NYX lip gloss. I'm excited!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the NYX lip gloss. I'm excited!!


 Me, too!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jul 26, 2012)

still waiting on my invite :-/ biting my nails I'm missing out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still waiting on my invite :-/ biting my nails I'm missing out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is me. I wanna see too!!!!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the NYX lip gloss. I'm excited!!


Me, too!


----------



## Jenna Quaranta (Jul 27, 2012)

I just requested an invite. Does anyone know how long it takes to get one? Am I going to be waiting months haha


----------



## rubyjuls (Jul 27, 2012)

I was able to get the NYX gloss as well.  Super excited about it. 

ahop2011, the review section seems to not be working.  I tried to review the cosmetic case I got before the site downtime and it keeps giving me an error message.  I sent a feedback form in about it.  Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon.


----------



## lilpepper802 (Jul 27, 2012)

I just ordered my first purchase with my points. I was wondering if I'd be getting a tracking confirmation number and how long it would take for it to come typically? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilpepper802* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered my first purchase with my points. I was wondering if I'd be getting a tracking confirmation number and how long it would take for it to come typically? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've never been sent a tracking number.  They just show up randomly.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna Quaranta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just requested an invite. Does anyone know how long it takes to get one? Am I going to be waiting months haha


 I waited exactly 2 months.


----------



## Ajanta (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input! As a noob to Sircle Samples, I was unsure! ;] On my profile, I basically am up to try anything always.
> ...


It updates when the company offers more samples. Try to check almost as often as you can because they can drop new samples without any warning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And I have ordered atleast like 5 items from 1 month or 2 and yet haven't received them yet. Hope it comes soon. AND I CANT believe i missed the NYX lip gloss. i got the NYX jumbo pencil. Hope that comes in good color


----------



## angiepang1e (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It updates when the company offers more samples. Try to check almost as often as you can because they can drop new samples without any warning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And I have ordered atleast like 5 items from 1 month or 2 and yet haven't received them yet. Hope it comes soon. AND I CANT believe i missed the NYX lip gloss. i got the NYX jumbo pencil. Hope that comes in good color


Oh okay, I see now. After reading your last message, the glosses DID show up and I was able to snag the NYX and Elf lip glosses, but by the time I "bought" those, the 3rd elf lip gloss disappeared from right under my nose! I guess you gotta be quick ;]  speaking of, I watched a youtube gurus video yesterday and she said that sometimes they wait to see if you order anything else so they can ship out your items in ONE package, so that could be what they're doing to you now.  But rest assured, I'm sure they'll be on the way to you!  Also saw someone else's NYX jumbo pencil, hope you don't get a dark color but a usable one ;]


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

New items in shop now!  

I just grabbed a NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil and RAW Color Brush Set (excited to try these brushes), and Apothederm Moisturizing Cream. I skipped the ELF polishes since I already have some I purchased during sale.


----------



## kellyrd (Jul 30, 2012)

Just got an e.l.f. nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is the first time since May that I have had something that wasn't Apothoderm, Julep, or Sircle Swag merchandise as a choice. I thought I was doomed to look at those things until I chose them.


----------



## neha12 (Jul 30, 2012)

i just snagged raw color brushes, nyx lip pencil, beauty treats lipgloss, elf nail polish, apothederm miosturizer!!
WOW i have been waiting so long for the site to get back up
although i missed :
nars lip gloss
elf think pink lip gloss
elf shimmery lip gloss
nyx long lasting lipgloss


----------



## neha12 (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New items in shop now!
> 
> I just grabbed a NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil and RAW Color Brush Set (excited to try these brushes), and Apothederm Moisturizing Cream. I skipped the ELF polishes since I already have some I purchased during sale.


 "way to go! me too .. with this site its always expect the unexpected! if you know what i mean"


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

^Yay!  Glad you were able to get some items. I missed out on some of the products you listed too ( I did get an ELF Hypershine lip gloss, Shimmer liner and Liquid liner).

P.S. pretty avi picture!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

I snagged a Nyx jumbo lip pencil, but am just shy of enough points for the brushes. Hopefully I can get back up pretty quick and snag them if they're still available. Oh well, if not.


----------



## neha12 (Jul 30, 2012)

lovesmakeup2012 thank you very much for compliment &amp; i love your pic too ! love that red color

&amp; yes i did snag the elf hyperlipgloss &amp; elf eye pencil &amp; liquid eye liner too =]

MissLindaJean yay for nyx! &amp; if im not mistaken , i think the brushes were 600 points but dont quote me on that.. im triying to remember.. lol because when i see a new product i just snag it! i dont see anything else lol =]


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

The brushes are gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I'm down to three items in my sample shop. Has anyone had problems with the review portion? I tried to review the lippie I got, but I keep getting a Sorry, problem page when I click the submit button. I think this is the third day/time I've tried to submit my review lol.


----------



## neha12 (Jul 30, 2012)

MissLindaJean mhm you never know if they restock those brushes later &amp; i only have 2 items in my shop now: the compact mirror &amp; julep coupon..

&amp;&amp; yes omg the review are annoying me .. i couldnt review anything either, so i guess we wait till they fix that bug


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *neha12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MissLindaJean mhm you never know if they restock those brushes later &amp; i only have 2 items in my shop now: the compact mirror &amp; julep coupon..
> 
> &amp;&amp; yes omg the review are annoying me .. i couldnt review anything either, so i guess we wait till they fix that bug


 Lol, thanks, I guess I'll check back and see. If they don't come back soon, I'll stick them on my wishlist lol.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm bummed that I keep missing all the good stuff! Perhaps one of these days I'll see something more than $5 off Julep and a mirror.

In other news, boob lifts = awkward


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone had much luck with Customer Service? I contacted them last week about still not receiving my Beauty Treats Lip Gloss and still haven't gotten a response from an actual person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 31, 2012)

It took me 2 months to receive my samples even though a lot of people received theirs sooner, I would just sit tight.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone had much luck with Customer Service? I contacted them last week about still not receiving my Beauty Treats Lip Gloss and still haven't gotten a response from an actual person.  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I've actually spoken to Brad many times. None of my surveys are working(or my reviews) so they've been looking into it. He said that's a bit of the reason they shut down. To try to fix the problem, but it's STILL not working, so he asked me if he could use my account in a business meeting they're having. That was 2 days ago, haven't heard since.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Jul 31, 2012)

I "purchased" the beauty treats lip gloss about a month ago and just last week i got a package from sircle samples and got a ELF shimmer gloss instead. 




 I never purchased any ELF products. A mistake on there end.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackiee21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I "purchased" the beauty treats lip gloss about a month ago and just last week i got a package from sircle samples and got a ELF shimmer gloss instead.
> 
> ...


 The same thing happened to me.  I thought I was going crazy, but went back and checked just now and wah-lah...I did order the beauty treats one.  Oh well...at least it wasn't real money that we ordered it with I guess...


----------



## mimosette (Jul 31, 2012)

Now I can't even log in. I had never spent any of my points. It says "request an invite". GRRRRRRRRRRRR !


----------



## Jackiee21 (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me.  I thought I was going crazy, but went back and checked just now and wah-lah...I did order the beauty treats one.  Oh well...at least it wasn't real money that we ordered it with I guess...


 I wrote on there wall telling them what happened and no response. You are right it's not real money so i was like whatever but kinda annoyed how they didn't even write back. They should have made a mistake and included the NARS lip gloss instead of the ELF one. lol


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackiee21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are right it's not real money so i was like whatever but kinda annoyed how they didn't even write back.


 This is how I feel exactly!


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 3, 2012)

For me, no matter how many surveys I do or points I have the "sample shop" products NEVER change.  Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I've actually spoken to Brad many times. None of my surveys are working(or my reviews) so they've been looking into it. He said that's a bit of the reason they shut down. To try to fix the problem, but it's STILL not working, so he asked me if he could use my account in a business meeting they're having. That was 2 days ago, haven't heard since.


 Did your surveys start working? I noticed that mine are not.


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoriAnnLV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did your surveys start working? I noticed that mine are not.


 Nope and the guy Brad still hasn't responded back to me even though I changed my password so that they could use my account(I changed my password back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## AsianGirl (Aug 4, 2012)

My survey has been stuck on the "Who is your favorite brand of cosmetics" page since before the ~6 week maintenance:





It's bugged out because there's no "field" input available for the "hair care product" question.

Is this the SAME survey that others are 'stuck' on too?


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Aug 4, 2012)

Asian girl, same problem I'm having


----------



## Wida (Aug 4, 2012)

Me too. sigh.



> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Asian girl, same problem I'm having


----------



## becarr50 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep, me three. Except mine was working before they took the site down for weeks. And now everyone else sees new samples and products that I don't see. Hmm. May have to give up on this site...


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My survey has been stuck on the "Who is your favorite brand of cosmetics" page since before the ~6 week maintenance:
> 
> ...


 

Me too, I was trying to help them figure it out, b/c the guy there contacted me, so I changed my password so they could get onto my account and use it to try to fix it(sounded sketchy but i let them do it, i have nothing personal on there) and then he hasnt responded to me since(this was last week) so idk. I hcnaged my password back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 4, 2012)

I requested an invite to this site months ago and still haven't heard back


----------



## Pellen (Aug 6, 2012)

Has anyone received responses from emails? I have emailed them 2 times about 2 different things and all I have gotten back was the auto response. The first was about the stretch mark cream, which I have still not received and ordered it at the end of June, I have already tried to reach them 2 times about it and nothing, and the other was about a product review that kept erroring and I never got the coins for, they fixed it without responding to me and I got my coins. Seems like something really strange is going on, before the "revamp" shut down all emails and customer service was great, now nada!


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 6, 2012)

I have not received any email responses. I've emailed them twice about missing samples and it's been two weeks.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 6, 2012)

Now it seems like the website is down? Weirdness!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 6, 2012)

Works for me, I just filled out 2 surveys!


----------



## AsianGirl (Aug 6, 2012)

^ Yes I just checked my Surveys page and now the page looks like this:





Good to see that Sircle Samples seems to be keeping up with our issues (at least on the survey front).

Let's hope they read these forums and respond to the emails people are eagerly awaiting.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Aug 6, 2012)

I wonder why Sircle Samples even took down the site a few weeks ago? I thought they were going to revamp the site and put up several new items in the sircle shop. Nothing has changed.


----------



## AsianGirl (Aug 6, 2012)

^ Maybe they decided to take a vacation.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone able to review?? I'm still not able to..No new surveys for me, either..I did receive the Apothoderm cream last Friday...Super fast to ship! But no Nyx jumbo crayon..and it doesn't show up on my board, though points were subtracted! Lame...


----------



## Caryatid (Aug 6, 2012)

So strange. I've been getting a new survey every day.


----------



## mimosette (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm itching to spend my points, but nothing is showing for me except the same old 4 items everyone else sees. Does the stretch mark cream really work ?

I ask because when my daughter was 10, over a period of about 3 months she went from having the figure of a little girl to being quite womanly in looks. As in getting very, very curvy. She now has a fine web of stretch marks on her thighs,breasts, hips, even calves. She's very self conscious when wearing a swim suit.

They aren't the purple looking stretch marks like pregnancy leaves, they are pale colored places.,,,,,lighter than  her normal skin tone. She said she would use the stretch mark cream* if it would work. *


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone able to review?? I'm still not able to..No new surveys for me, either..I did receive the Apothoderm cream last Friday...Super fast to ship! But no Nyx jumbo crayon..and it doesn't show up on my board, though points were subtracted! Lame...


 I'm having the same problem with a Nyx lip gloss


----------



## ahop2011 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with a NYX lip gloss too, :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 6, 2012)

Pot..yep, no Nyx gloss either! So that makes 2 items I'm missing and points deducted! Boo... Guess I'll try and email them.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am not going to try to even get a NYX gloss. So many glosses lately and not worth the screw ups on their end!


----------



## NoahsMommy52 (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm itching to spend my points, but nothing is showing for me except the same old 4 items everyone else sees. Does the stretch mark cream really work ?
> 
> ...


 I got the stretch mark cream from another sample service, can't remember where.  It didn't work for me but mine are pregnancy stretch marks that are almost 4 years old so I'm not sure anything is going to fix that!


----------



## Jwls750 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been speaking to a guy from there trying to help them fix their site. They're working on it. They fixed the surveys that were down for a while(for me anyway)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been speaking to a guy from there trying to help them fix their site. They're working on it. They fixed the surveys that were down for a while(for me anyway)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope they start emailing actual people back I am still waiting to hear back from them, other than the canned auto response of some one is looking into it... They really need to work on CS, they were amazing before the shut down!


----------



## mimosette (Aug 9, 2012)

I just logged on, was able to do a survey. Then when I was "suggesting products" or whatever it is they let you do for 10 points each, the site went "OH NO! SOMETHING WENT WRONG!" and I lost my whole box I had typed.

However, I see my NYX Lipgloss is marked shipped on the 7th.

Still the same stuff in the Sample Shop . (2 Apothoderm products, mirror)


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 10, 2012)

Finally got a response back from customer service after nearly three weeks. Their response on missing samples :

Quote: Hi Lori Ann,   It appears that your address is incomplete in our system - we are unable complete your orders until we have this information.
 
Please respond back to this email and include your full mailing address so that we can update our records and send you your samples!
 
Thank you!

Nevermind the fact that I have successfully received samples with the correct address printed on them in the past. I have not edited or changed my account and my address currently shows the correct Street, Apt #, City, State, and Zip.  Glad to see they've really got things together over there.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

My Nyx Gloss is finally showing up in my bag, but not the Jumbo Crayon...I'll wait it out a little longer..yay, hopefully it gets here soon! Did anyone snag the Apothoderm moisturizer? It seemed like I got mine super fast!


----------



## Souly (Aug 10, 2012)

I've given up on this company. I've had the same survey this entire time. The last time I gave feedback, I didn't get 100 coins for it. It was pretty awesome when they first opened, not so awesome now. Its free stuff so I'm not trying to complain. More disappointed I guess.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its free stuff so I'm not trying to complain. More disappointed I guess.


 Exactly. I just don't feel it's worth my time investment anymore.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Nyx Gloss is finally showing up in my bag, but not the Jumbo Crayon...I'll wait it out a little longer..yay, hopefully it gets here soon! Did anyone snag the Apothoderm moisturizer? It seemed like I got mine super fast!


 I got the Apothoderm super fast also. Just a few days I think.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Look what came in the mail! The jumbo lip crayon is in Ice, a mauve-lavender color and gloss in Brown Topaz!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry, camera phone pic lol :b


----------



## Pellen (Aug 11, 2012)

I still have not gotten an email back from them about the fact I haven't received my stretch mark cream I ordered in June. Hopefully I will get my NYX gloss in the mail soon too!! I am about ready to give up on them as well, I keep building up points, yet all that is in my shop is the skin cream and the mirror, there hasn't been anything new.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 11, 2012)

I got my nyx lipgloss today! I haven't had any trouble with surveys since they seem to have fixed it from the favorite brand survey.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 11, 2012)

I received my 2 elf lip glosses &amp; my NYX gloss today. Pretty excited about it. I can't seem to get a photo upload from my computer, but I got a light peachy pink elf gloss, a bright glittery pink elf gloss &amp; a purple NYX gloss. Although I'm not much for the purple lip gloss, it was a nice variety. My only issue is that there didn't seem to be a seal around any of them. Do you think any of these samples have been used? Maybe it's just a fluke?


----------



## LyndaV (Aug 12, 2012)

I got all 3 samples today that I ordered about a month ago...e.l.f. nail polish in a pretty red jelly finish, pale pink lipgloss, and a hot pink NYX lip pencil.  These are the first samples I've ordered...up to now the only samples that showed for me were the Apothoderm stuff and the mirror.  I'm happy with all 3 samples.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Nyx Gloss is finally showing up in my bag, but not the Jumbo Crayon...I'll wait it out a little longer..yay, hopefully it gets here soon! Did anyone snag the *Apothoderm moisturizer*? It seemed like I got mine super fast!


 I did receive mine. Used it for the first time today lol. Everything I've gotten from the shop so far I've received. Only thing I'm waiting on now is the Raw brush set. They ship reasonably fast.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my 2 elf lip glosses &amp; my NYX gloss today. Pretty excited about it. I can't seem to get a photo upload from my computer, but I got a light peachy pink elf gloss, a bright glittery pink elf gloss &amp; a purple NYX gloss. Although I'm not much for the purple lip gloss, it was a nice variety. My only issue is that there didn't seem to be a seal around any of them.* Do you think any of these samples have been used?* Maybe it's just a fluke?


 Lol, I highly doubt it. Maybe they don't sale with a seal?... None of my NYX and ELF glosses I've personally purchased from their site or in the stores ever came sealed.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

I finally heard back from them regarding the stretch mark cream!! They ended up crediting my points, which is nice, but I have nothing to spend them on, lol.


----------



## Bflopolska (Aug 13, 2012)

What are you doing to get lip glosses??? Every time I log on I get one product and that's some stretch mark cream.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What are you doing to get lip glosses??? Every time I log on I get one product and that's some stretch mark cream.


 The glosses were up for a short time right after the revamp/reboot of the site. They went pretty quick. Now, the stretch mark cream and mirror are all that's been available in my shop.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally heard back from them regarding the stretch mark cream!! They ended up crediting my points, which is nice, but I have nothing to spend them on, lol.


 Glad you got a resolution. I'm still getting the run around!


----------



## Ajanta (Aug 13, 2012)

does anyone know if the review is working or not. Speaking of review, i was wondering something. I ordered couple of samples that i have yet to receive. But i am moving to a new home this week , and yet the samples haven't come. It has been over 2 months. I emailed the company but yet no answer to come.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if the review is working or not. Speaking of review, i was wondering something. I ordered couple of samples that i have yet to receive. But i am moving to a new home this week , and yet the samples haven't come. It has been over 2 months. I emailed the company but yet no answer to come.


Even though it is popping the oops thing it seems to be working, I had the coins credited from a review, today. I had to try for 2 months almost to get a response from them. For some reason after they came back from the update, customer service had gone to crap. Before then you would get a response with in 2 days if not sooner.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 13, 2012)

I got my three glosses today! 









I love the two elf shades! The NYX one looks more pale and beige in person, and I'll admit I thought "WTF am I supposed to do with this???" BUT, it goes on sheer and is more wearable than I thought. Would be great to tone down a too bright lip color. None of the three are sticky or smelly, so that's a plus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

Pretty colors!!! yousoldtheworld, those are really nice!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I highly doubt it. Maybe they don't sale with a seal?... None of my NYX and ELF glosses I've personally purchased from their site or in the stores ever came sealed.


 Ah, silly me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good to know. They didn't look used. It just weirded me out to see the jumbo pencil pic posted with a seal around it.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, silly me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good to know. They didn't look used. It just weirded me out to see the jumbo pencil pic posted with a seal around it.


 Sorry, I take that comment back. My NYX came today and it had a seal! I don't remember ever seeing a seal when I've purchased them before in the past until now. Had I noticed the previous pic above I would have stayed hush lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

The last items.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The last items.


 How are the brushes? Are they nice and soft? Man I was thisclose to getting them and found out I was 100 points shy or something...I was bummed lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lol, awww. Next time! If I happen to see it in my shop I'd snatch it for you and send it your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The brushes are nice, but the retractable one w/ the black bristles isn't that great but not too shabby. It's a bit scratchy, but good to sweep away eyeshadow fallout. Overall, decent, nice brushes.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, awww. Next time! If I happen to see it in my shop I'd snatch it for you and send it your way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> The brushes are nice, but the retractable one w/ the black bristles isn't that great but not too shabby. It's a bit scratchy, but good to sweep away eyeshadow fallout. Overall, decent, nice brushes.


 You don't have to do that..I'll just have to be more diligent..I think I saw they had makeup brushes on before, so I'll snatch up the next set that comes out..if and when, but thanks!


----------



## astokes (Aug 13, 2012)

Darn, am I the only one who got a purple NYX lip gloss? I like those nude colors. Better luck next time I hope!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn, am I the only one who got a purple NYX lip gloss? I like those nude colors. Better luck next time I hope!


 Aw, I'd have liked purple instead of the sand dune color I got! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have zero samples in my shop. Anyone else?


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine is empty as well. There were still a few things in it yesterday.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe they're getting ready to put up new stuff?


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2012)

I only have apothoderm in my shop. For anyone who is looking...is that odd, their other site, is way easier/faster to earn points on, since all you have to do is comment, even though the samples cost more. They have stretch mark cream, show stoppers, and a julep coupon right now.


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe they're getting ready to put up new stuff?


I hope so!, I've only JUST started and the shop is already empty! And I haven't received any of my samples yet.  Although I've read it may take a while. Trying to exercise patience ;]


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah when I checked it says "more samples - coming soon"


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm.. I still have the Apothaderm, but I'm still unable to review any items. I shot an email and will wait/see what happens. Also, does anyone know how to check if we've already reviewed something sent?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

Emailed Sircle Samples and already got a response back, asking for more info! Finally able to leave a review for one item, but not the other. So I shot a response and took a screen shot of my "Oops" screen.

I wanted to edit with an update. I received another email and discovered that while the error screen is popping up, Brad pointed out that I'm still being awarded points for the reviews. So the screen saying my submission went through isn't popping up, but it's registering and points are being given. So don't despair ladies, there seems to be a glitch, but we're still getting our points. Forgot to ask about the shop being updated, though..doh!


----------



## Souly (Aug 14, 2012)

They fixed the surveys &amp; I got my 100 coins. Yay!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 14, 2012)

Just saw NYX Loose Pearl and Glitter eyeshadow in my shop...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Aug 14, 2012)

I received my elf polish ( orange ) and a nyx gloss (red) yesterday. Nice surprise, I ordered the nyx pencil a few weeks back and got the ugliest brown color, I figured they got stuck with the ugly colors but I'm glad to see there are others available lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just got a NYX Loose Pearl and Glitter eye shadow. Sill in shop...


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a NYX Loose Pearl and Glitter eye shadow. Sill in shop...


 I got it too. Yay!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

^Awesome!! Now it's back to 'more samples - coming soon' lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw NYX Loose Pearl and Glitter eyeshadow in my shop...


 Ha didn't see this. Thanks. I'm surprised it was still avail. 40 min later.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha didn't see this. Thanks. I'm surprised it was still avail. 40 min later.


 Looks like the glitter shadow is gone. I just got the shimmer powder though.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Darn, am I the only one who got a purple NYX lip gloss? I like those nude colors. Better luck next time I hope!


 I got the purple too. A little wild for my tastes, but that's ok.


----------



## astokes (Aug 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 14, 2012)

Lame! I missed out lol...will check tomorrow! I'm still showing Apothoderm..You girls were fast!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 14, 2012)

I still have noooooothing....


----------



## mimosette (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have noooooothing....


Ditto.


----------



## Pellen (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto.


Thirded! And no new survey....


----------



## Ajanta (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey i cant seem to go to the site. am i only one with that problem???


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw NYX Loose Pearl and Glitter eyeshadow in my shop...


Thanks for the heads up! I was able to snag one! ;]


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Aug 15, 2012)

And................ I still have nothing.


----------



## Ajanta (Aug 16, 2012)

the site seems to be down in maintence , again. maybe they will add some products in the shop


----------



## jaimelesmots (Aug 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ajanta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the site seems to be down in maintence , again. maybe they will add some products in the shop


that's what i'm hoping for. Anyone else obsessively hitting 'Refresh'?


----------



## Pellen (Aug 20, 2012)

Sample Alert! Perfectly Petite Energy Shot. I won't be getting in on this one personally, but ya'll have at it! Ooooo and I got my NYX gloss today! My color was Vamp Red, a little dark for day time, but really awesome color!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Aug 21, 2012)

*NYX Long Lasting Lip Gloss are now up! *


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 21, 2012)

I got in!  Thanks so much!  I have been waiting for a good product to show up!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 21, 2012)

Woo!  Thanks for the heads up...snagged one!


----------



## becarr50 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep! Me too! Finally I got something after not seeing anything new in my sample shop for weeks! Thanks for the quick update.


----------



## Ajanta (Aug 21, 2012)

i snagged a NYX gloss which  i have a ton of though. But maybe i will have a different color. And the energy shot is in the sample shop- BUT I AM A TEEN. I am full of energy, so i wont be needing that


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 21, 2012)

I haven't had any new samples in my sample shop for about a week, and I just got the NYX Round Lipgloss. I previously got the NYX Lip Pencil, which I love. I actually don't own any NYX lipglosses, only lip pencils and lip sticks, so I'm super excited to try it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Aug 22, 2012)

No samples for me for about a week now. I also haven't had any surveys in a few days.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 22, 2012)

I just finished up a survey with 2-3 q's about your hair and makeup routine...


----------



## mimosette (Sep 3, 2012)

Has anyone actually been RECEIVING the products ? I've "purchased" 4, and not a one has arrived yet.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Sep 3, 2012)

^I've received every single product I've ordered. I have one item left I'm waiting on.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 3, 2012)

I have received everything as well!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone actually been RECEIVING the products ? I've "purchased" 4, and not a one has arrived yet.


 I have received all but one so far. The one I'm waiting on is the one I purchased most recently. My Apothoderm sample showed up in like a week. The rest took about 2-3 weeks I think.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone actually been RECEIVING the products ? I've "purchased" 4, and not a one has arrived yet.


 Since they launched, I've received probably around 12 things...though some have taken longer than others to show up.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Since they launched, I've received probably around 12 things...though some have taken longer than others to show up.


The same.  Sometimes I have had to wait a long time, but it is always worth it.  The items are great, and it is always a pleasant surprise to find the bag in my mailbox.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Sep 3, 2012)

I also know that for some of the products, they aren't shipped from Sircle Samples, the company itself sends them. So it may take longer/shorter depending.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Lots of samples in the shop right now!!*


----------



## o0jeany0o (Sep 4, 2012)

Dang I don't have enough coins!!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang I don't have enough coins!!







 same here. I was only able to snag one item.


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Lots of samples in the shop right now!!*


thanks for the heads up! I was able to snag a polish from ELF!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 4, 2012)

i got an ELF polish too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pellen (Sep 5, 2012)

Woohoo, ELF polish and lip gloss for me! No surveys in a while now though, they said they queue them up over time on facebook, whatever that means, I am not quite sure. I thought they were suppose to be daily?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 5, 2012)

You girls are fast! I have the Apothaderm cream and some compact...Julep discount only lol..oh and the energy drink.. Not really interested in any of them, so I'll wait...for now lol.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Sep 6, 2012)

Whaaaa? Did the ELF polish sell out fast? I don't have anything like that in my "sample shop".


----------



## mimosette (Sep 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo, ELF polish and lip gloss for me! *No surveys in a while now though*, they said they queue them up over time on facebook, whatever that means, I am not quite sure. I thought they were suppose to be daily?


 I get a new survey every 24 hours. It's the samples themselves I don't get.



 I have 3 that have been marked "shipped" over a month ago.

I did get the ELF polish and lip gloss. Well, I _snagged_ them. Who knows if they'll show up at my house.


----------



## mimosette (Sep 9, 2012)

I received the energy shot and the NYX lipgloss in the mail yesterday. They were packaged together . (nicely) .


----------



## mimosette (Sep 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the energy shot and the NYX lipgloss in the mail yesterday. They were packaged together . (nicely) .


,,,,,Aaannnnndddd I just realized , when going to SS to leave a review of the lipgloss, that  I never purchased a NYX Lipgloss with points. 

The gloss I snagged was an ELF one when I got the nail polish. I received was NYX.


----------



## Pellen (Sep 19, 2012)

So even after the email I sent out to Sircle about the surveys, and hearing from ya'll about the fact you are getting Daily surveys, I have not received a survey since the 6th... And there are still the same 3 samples/coupons in my store. What is going on?? Are they just not doing it?


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 24, 2012)

It seems like there are a few new surveys.

Also, Hello Kitty Lip Balm in the shop now


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 27, 2012)

I just snagged the hello kitty chap stick ( I guess they got it back in stock, it disappeared off my page in 2 minutes the other day lol) Glad I got it, I hope they get some stuff from glamourdolleyes soon I'm dieing to try her eyeshadows!


----------



## Captureit02 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got the NYX lip gloss.


----------



## iashleycouture (Sep 27, 2012)

I got a hello  kitty lip gloss a few days ago, and  NYX loose eye shadow today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jaimelesmots (Sep 27, 2012)

just got the NYX loose eye shadow!

Bring on more samples!


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't have no Nyx in my sample shop


----------



## Caryatid (Sep 27, 2012)

The Nyx shadow is back!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Sep 27, 2012)

NYX Long Lasting Lip Gloss is in the shop now if anyone is interested.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 27, 2012)

Not for me, but I did get the Hello Kitty lip balm.  Cute!


----------



## mellee (Sep 28, 2012)

I knew nothing of this until!  So glad the thread got bumped, so I could discover and play along!  Just signed up and waiting for an invite.  I'll pour over the posts over the weekend, so if it's here sorry but I'm gonna ask - any idea how long between request and invite?


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 28, 2012)

Gerr Nyx pigment gone b4 I could build my points !!!


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Sep 28, 2012)

I got the NYX gloss just now. It's so hit or miss--I usually don't have time to check sircle samples all the time. I've been checking it for the past week and had the julep coupon, apothoderm, a mirror and energy drink. I'm glad to get the gloss and hope its a color I'll use!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 28, 2012)

I went to the website and it says to request an invitation. Do you gals know how long it takes to get in?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Sep 29, 2012)

> I just snagged the hello kitty chap stick ( I guess they got it back in stock, it disappeared off my page in 2 minutes the other day lol) Glad I got it, I hope they get some stuff from glamourdolleyes soon I'm dieing to try her eyeshadows!


 I can't login to my admin section to add shadows. I'm not sure if they deleted my account or what but no eye shadows from me anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 29, 2012)

I signed up to get automatic updates to this thread as they happen. I have been getting notifications of new things in the sample shop and every time I log into Sircle Samples, I have nothing that anyone is talking about! No chapstick, so eyeshadow, Just the same 4 things I've had for months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up to get automatic updates to this thread as they happen. I have been getting notifications of new things in the sample shop and every time I log into Sircle Samples, I have nothing that anyone is talking about! No chapstick, so eyeshadow, Just the same 4 things I've had for months  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Try editing your beauty profile. : )


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Sep 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try editing your beauty profile. : )


 I'll definitely give that a try. It's just weird because I used to be able to get everything people were posting about and I haven't changed anything. I got the NYX gloss, the loose pearl shadow and many others a few months back.


----------



## JoniLynn (Sep 29, 2012)

> I can't login to my admin section to add shadows. I'm not sure if they deleted my account or what but no eye shadows from me anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I found your website from your YouTube Chanel I'm going to order from there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I subbed to you btw,love your videos! I'm thesheppards84  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Sep 30, 2012)

I had the NYX lip gloss and another shimmer eyeshadow, but I could only select to receive one. Once I put in for the lip gloss, every other offer disappeared.

They must be lowering your limit now. damn


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Oct 6, 2012)

I requested an invite Sept 3rd and still haven't gotten one. I've only gotten the email about requesting one. Anyone else been waiting this long?


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I requested an invite Sept 3rd and still haven't gotten one. I've only gotten the email about requesting one. Anyone else been waiting this long?


I requested one in August


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 6, 2012)

I waited a month before being eligible and accepted. Have patience ladies! You'll get in..sometimes later, instead of sooner lol.


----------



## mimosette (Oct 6, 2012)

I now have nothing in my sample selection except the $5  Julep coupon. I haven't seen anything new in weeks.  (I check daily)


----------



## mellee (Oct 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I waited a month before being eligible and accepted. Have patience ladies! You'll get in..sometimes later, instead of sooner lol.


 *PuzzledLook*  What is this "pay-shintz" of which you speak?




I don't know I've ever heard of it...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 6, 2012)

> Â  I now have nothing in my sample selection except the $5Â  Julep coupon. I haven't seen anything new in weeks.Â  (I check daily) Â


 My sample options haven't changed since August? I'm wondering if I select every option if I'll finally get new stuff up..but then I'll probably not have enough tokens or whatever lol!


----------



## mimosette (Oct 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sample options haven't changed since August? I'm wondering if I select every option if I'll finally get new stuff up..but then I'll probably not have enough tokens or whatever lol!


 I tried that.....it didn't work.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 8, 2012)

> I tried that.....it didn't work.


 Thanks, I won't be trying that then!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't like when Sircle Samples just ships me whatever item...it's not what I had ordered. Completely different gloss and eyeshadow. Ah well.

Also, their surverys have been down for quite a while now.


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 12, 2012)

What shadow and gloss did they send you? Also I have a survey every evening around 9or 10


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What shadow and gloss did they send you?
> 
> Also I have a survey every evening around 9or 10


 I got a survey yesterday lol. The gloss I had ordered was the Essential Shimmer lip gloss and received the Essential Hypershine gloss. The eyeshadow was loose pearl something. I ended up liking both lol.


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 13, 2012)

I was wondering what was in everyone's sample shop? I still just got the stupid pink energy drink lol....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 13, 2012)

Me too. That's all I have had forever.  I have 1000 coins to spend






Quote:

Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wondering what was in everyone's sample shop?
I still just got the stupid pink energy drink lol....


----------



## o0jeany0o (Oct 18, 2012)

ELF products in the shop!


----------



## page5 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 18, 2012)

Grabbed the ELF gloss, polish, and liquid liner.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 18, 2012)

NYX Long Lasting Lip Gloss is now in the shop.


----------



## mellee (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh I SO can't wait until I get to partake!


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 18, 2012)

Ugh! I have over 10,000 (!) points to spend, but nothing shows up in my shop. Ho hum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilsxkitten (Oct 18, 2012)

I got a ELF liner, I know it's a really cheap brand so I passed on the nailpolish and gloss.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Oct 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ugh!* I have over 10,000 (!) points* to spend, but nothing shows up in my shop. Ho hum






whoa! lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 19, 2012)

> Ugh! I have over 10,000 (!) points to spend, but nothing shows up in my shop. Ho hum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 O my! That's A LOT!


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 19, 2012)

yay, I made it in time to get a NYX gloss! now I'm point-broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Oct 19, 2012)

just got nyx but now i have no more samples at all to choose from


----------



## autumnandicarus (Oct 19, 2012)

I've signed up twice (two different emails, several months apart) for this sub but still haven't been approved :[ Has anyone else been waiting forever?


----------



## mirandamanda (Oct 19, 2012)

I've had the apothederm moisturizing cream and stretch mark cream in my sample shop for forever, I haven't been able to get anything as good as the Nyx gloss in forever.


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 20, 2012)

> I've signed up twice (two different emails, several months apart) for this sub but still haven't been approved :[ Has anyone else been waiting forever?


my sister has been trying to sign up for a long time to so I contacted them and they said they weren't approving any new people because they are beta testing and was having to many problems to add more people.something like that....


----------



## JoniLynn (Oct 25, 2012)

Nyx pigments are in the sample shop!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Oct 25, 2012)

Not for me but I got a liner/lipstick pencil!


----------



## Jacinta (Oct 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O my! That's A LOT!


 


> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol.  I have SOOO many points from referrals.  I just put my link on Facebook a few times with a picture of a few of my freebies and BAM!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 25, 2012)

> Lol.Â  I have SOOO many points from referrals.Â  I just put my link on Facebook a few times with a picture of a few of my freebies and BAM!!


 Nicely done Jacinta! I managed to snag a Nyx pigment, but wonder what color I'll get..neat!


----------



## iashleycouture (Oct 25, 2012)

Just ordered a NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Nov 1, 2012)

is the site down?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 1, 2012)

Got my pigment in the mail yesterday; it was wrapped like a piece of candy and there were two chocolate pieces included. I got Mocha Pearl, nice and numeral.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 1, 2012)

I was looking into that program cuz of this post, and I was wondering, how do u guys manage to get points? O.O do they have lots of surveys? or you go by like referring ppl? and that's how u manage to get enough points to buy stuff?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 1, 2012)

sorry about the double post, website wasn;t showing it posted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Nov 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my pigment in the mail yesterday; it was wrapped like a piece of candy and there were two chocolate pieces included. I got Mocha Pearl, nice and numeral.


I received my pigment yesterday, too.  I received a pretty purple color.  And, one chocolate coin.  Nice!  Thank you, Sircle Samples!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 1, 2012)

I got my ELF nail polish, liquid liner, mirror compact and lip gloss today, as well as two chocolate coins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





The liquid liner is silver, which I definitely don't have, so I'm happy with that!

The polish is "Flirty Fuschia" and it's a pretty bright pink.

The gloss is in Cherry Tart and it's a nice subtle reddish pink. I love that it applies with a brush and it's the right level of glossy for me. I am tired of lip products, but I really like this one!


----------



## page5 (Nov 2, 2012)

New option in the sample shop:

SircleSwag $1 Red Cross Donation

100 coins

Show your support and help those who have been affected by Hurricane Sandy.

Your gift will help the Red Cross provide shelter, food, emotional support and other assistance to those affected by disasters like Hurricane Sandy, as well as countless crises at home and around the world.


----------



## Souly (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New option in the sample shop:
> 
> ...


 Oooh, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Nov 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New option in the sample shop:
> 
> ...


Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 7, 2012)

Just got my lipgloss in Deep Red and Jumbo Lip Pencil in Gold. The lipgloss is awesome!! Not so sure about the lip pencil though. I haven't been able to take a quiz for the past week on the site, is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## page5 (Nov 7, 2012)

I haven't had a quiz in over a week either.


----------



## iashleycouture (Nov 8, 2012)

I received a NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil in Narcisse.


----------



## astokes (Nov 8, 2012)

Today I got:

elf Hypershine Gloss in Cherry Tart. (Pretty!)

elf Liquid Eyeliner in Copper.  (Basically just coppery glitter, but love it!)

NYX Jumbo Lip pencil in Hazelnut. (BROWN. Lol. Looks like I smeared chocolate all over my lips.)

Can lip pencils be used on the eyes?


----------



## mirandamanda (Nov 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I got:
> 
> ...


 That's what I was wondering too, I got a Lip pencil in Gold but I'm not too sure I want to use a lip product on my eyes. (Although in hs I would use silver and gold lipstick for eyeshadow primer and that didn't give me any problems.)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Nov 8, 2012)

I have 17,670 coins to spend and nothing.

There is a Red Cross Donation thing available so I "purchased" that. Hopefully it actually goes to the someone.

I am a little over this site :/


----------



## snllama (Nov 9, 2012)

Same here. I have 3,000 coins and only that apothoderm cream that I dont want.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, I try not to complain since it's free and I have gotten quite a few things...but I really wish they were more consistent...sometimes we go so long with nothing.


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 10, 2012)

There was a new quiz up today, but it is ridiculous. What I do is usually check the samples like, once a week because it isn't worth my time. I also check on here to see if there's anything in the shop. The site is ridiculous, but it's free so I can't complain.

It's like when people get mad about Influenster or BzzAgent. I don't get it. It's FREE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I DO get being frustrated, which I am with Sircle Samples. How are they surviving as a company??


----------



## JoniLynn (Nov 10, 2012)

> Same here. I have 3,000 coins and only that apothoderm cream that I dont want.


 are you talking about the Apotherderm moisturizing cream? I got that and it is for real the best moisturizer I have ever tryed, it doesn't Leave your face with that greasy feeling like a lot of them do, I loved it so much I got the full size! You should try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 10, 2012)

> are you talking about the Apotherderm moisturizing cream? I got that and it is for real the best moisturizer I have ever tryed, it doesn't Leave your face with that greasy feeling like a lot of them do, I loved it so much I got the full size! You should try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got that and the other moisturizer that they offered in the shop..only tried the latter and it was pretty nice, thick and creamy..which is perfect for this cold weather.


----------



## maryissa (Nov 12, 2012)

NYX Slim Eyeliner Pencil in sample shop!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope I get the seafoam one!!


----------



## snllama (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> are you talking about the Apotherderm moisturizing cream?
> 
> I got that and it is for real the best moisturizer I have ever tryed, it doesn't
> ...


 It is. I finally decided to just go for it and then it told me I already got it and couldnt get a second one. Weird. But at least now I went back on and got the NYX Slim Eyeliner Pencil. Sweet!


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 12, 2012)

I signed up for this site a few weeks ago but I have not received the email to join yet....do you all remember if you had to wait before there were openings?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 12, 2012)

> I signed up for this site a few weeks ago but I have not received the email to join yet....do you all remember if you had to wait before there were openings? Â


 They're still in a beta testing phase, and don't readily take on new members all the time. I think there were others sharing that they'd been waiting a month already. You could contact them directly and ask about the waitlist. I waited a month or so myself, before getting an acceptance email.


----------



## mks8372 (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're still in a beta testing phase, and don't readily take on new members all the time. I think there were others sharing that they'd been waiting a month already. You could contact them directly and ask about the waitlist. I waited a month or so myself, before getting an acceptance email.


Thanks, I'll wait a bit longer and maybe contact them in a couple weeks...


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mks8372* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for this site a few weeks ago but I have not received the email to join yet....do you all remember if you had to wait before there were openings?


I signed up 4 months ago and then again 3 months ago. Still no invite.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 12, 2012)

Did anyone else get the NYX lip pencil? I LOVE it!

I just counted up and I have gotten nine things since April. All for free! That is not too bad!


----------



## astokes (Nov 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the NYX lip pencil? I LOVE it!
> 
> I just counted up and I have gotten nine things since April. All for free! That is not too bad!


I got it but mine was chocolate brown. Lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine was a coppery color. I actually like it better than the Tarte pencils


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 27, 2012)

It's been 4 to 5 months and still no invite kinda upset :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been 4 to 5 months and still no invite kinda upset :/


 I thought there was a disclaimer about the whole beta testing phase.. They don't seem to be offering much in the sample shop and therefore, probably don't have slots available. I don't think it was meant to be a free for all, but pretty limited still. The site is still glitchy at times and really basic. You're not missing too much lol.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Nov 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought there was a disclaimer about the whole beta testing phase.. They don't seem to be offering much in the sample shop and therefore, probably don't have slots available. I don't think it was meant to be a free for all, but pretty limited still. The site is still glitchy at times and really basic. You're not missing too much lol.


 yeah I have heard that but I seen some ladies who applied after me and they already got an invite! I guess I'm just jealous LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow no samples OR SURVEYS for weeks for me! Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## maryissa (Dec 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow no samples OR SURVEYS for weeks for me! Anyone else with this problem?


 I have that same problem! I think I've taken all their surveys already.


----------



## shandimessmer (Dec 5, 2012)

I haven't gotten any new samples in about a month or a month and a half :/


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 15, 2012)

I received my NYX eye pencil the other day. It was wrapped in tissue paper, but in a regular envelope. It was broken in half! Since it was free, I didn't worry too much. It's a nice caramel-type color and I want to try it. I cut off the stray splinters and put a bunch of tape around the broken end. The tip and lid survived intact. If I don't like the product, I certainly will feel just fine throwing it out.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my NYX eye pencil the other day. It was wrapped in tissue paper, but in a regular envelope. It was broken in half! Since it was free, I didn't worry too much. It's a nice caramel-type color and I want to try it. I cut off the stray splinters and put a bunch of tape around the broken end. The tip and lid survived intact. If I don't like the product, I certainly will feel just fine throwing it out.


 I got my pencil in Acid Green! Mine arrived intact, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 15, 2012)

Acid Green sounds like it could be a fun shade of eye pencil.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Dec 15, 2012)

My envelope was torn to shreds. The Postal Service put it in another envelope. It was intact though. I received taupe.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Dec 15, 2012)

same here!! Envelope was torn. I got Black Glitter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine came wrapped in tissue paper in the smallest padded envelope I've ever seen, it was cute. I also got the Jumbo lip pencil at the same time so that probably helped keep the pencil together, neither of them were damaged. I loved the little chocolate coin, it was was a cute little gesture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JoniLynn (Dec 15, 2012)

I still haven't got mine and I ordered it in early november


----------



## snllama (Dec 15, 2012)

I finally got mine weeks and weeks after I ordered. Mine was in a standard envelope but in tact. I got it in Lime Green and I looooove it! Creamy, pretty color, perfect pigmentation, and doesnt bleed.


----------



## sleepykat (Dec 15, 2012)

I also have the worst mailman ever, so the pencil may been broken for that reason. I'm shocked that my Love with Food stuff wasn't broken, because he stuffed that package in my box even though it didn't really fit and I had to fight to get it out.


----------



## snllama (Dec 27, 2012)

I've got new samples up! NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil, NYX Loose Shimmer Powder, and the mirror.

Ive had all of these in the past, but for awhile I was only allowed to pick one sample at a time. Looks like I can 'buy' all three of them at once  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 27, 2012)

Poo, only that mirror shows up on mine! I did receive a Nyc pencil recently, in a black brown shade...definitely nice, but don't need as I have several alreadyllol.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Dec 27, 2012)

No NYX loose pigment in my shop but at least i ordered NYX lip pencil right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Jan 6, 2013)

Their beauty profile is updated with more categories, if you complete it, they add another 1000 coins to your account.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their beauty profile is updated with more categories, if you complete it, they add another 1000 coins to your account.


I updated mine, but they didn't give me the 1000 points :-( Oh well, can't complain too much for free stuff, right?

Also, I got my NXY eye-liner pencil a couple weeks ago, and it, too, was re-packaged by the USPS. The pencil was fine though, just a shredded envelop. I got the pencil in Teal, which is more of a mint green. Fun color! I'm excited to try it!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jan 6, 2013)

... I requested an invite probably two months ago and still nothing! O_O


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... I requested an invite probably two months ago and still nothing! O_O


 Honestly, it seems like they've kind of just given up. We're lucky if one sample pops up a month, if that, and the surveys aren't there like they used to be.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 6, 2013)

I signed up awhile ago never heard back from them as well and dont really hear any more talk of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I updated mine, but they didn't give me the 1000 points :-( Oh well, can't complain too much for free stuff, right?
> ...


 I updated my profile and didn't get points either, even though they made it sound like you would. Oh well.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tons of new samples available! Some are repeats like the sircle samples makeup case and mirror.  They had the RAW color brush set for 600 coins. I placed my order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Go check out your shop!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for posting!! I hardly ever check because my default for Sircle samples is that they don't have anything.



> Tons of new samples available! Some are repeats like the sircle samples makeup case and mirror. Â They had the RAW color brush set for 600 coins. I placed my order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Go check out your shop! [/quote


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't check the site daily, but there's always a new survey to fill out. I chose the brushes this time and am out of points lol.


----------



## Jackiee21 (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't check sircle samples often but I got the NYX jumbo lip pencil today and wanted to do a review so I can get points and BAM tons of products in my store. haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perfect timing.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't check the site daily, but there's always a new survey to fill out. I chose the brushes this time and am out of points lol.


 


> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you for posting!! I hardly ever check because my default for Sircle samples is that they don't have anything.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jackiee21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 10, 2013)

> You ladies are SERIOUSLY the BEST! I was able to snag the brushes! Thanks girls!


 Yay! Me, too. Can't wait to try them out. I don't think I can have enough brushes..lol


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 10, 2013)

I got the brushes, elf gloss, and shany pigment.... When I went to the web site too look at the brushes the retractable brush looked the same, but the concealer, and foundation brush had lighter wood handles instead of the dark ones like in the SS pictures, I read the reviews they weren't so great do I was thinking they might have revamped them? ..... Does anyone know if the foundation brush is any good? For those of you who got them before... I have been wanting a flat top foundation brush forever! I'm glad I got this....


----------



## wadedl (Jan 10, 2013)

I got the brush set before and I really like the foundation brush.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 10, 2013)

urgh, of course the 3 piece brush set that i've wanted since i joined in may was already sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really really  hope they get more soon as it hasn't come up as an option since before i joined! at least i was finally able to snag some samples as none have been offered to me in well over 2 months!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 10, 2013)

Finally got an invite I've been waiting since June! Finished the beauty profile and survey but sadly all the good samples are gone, so much for that! lol


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

Woohoo! I finally got an invite, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! I finally got an invite, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When did you request the invite if you don't mind me asking?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When did you request the invite if you don't mind me asking?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't even remember lol! I just went through my emails to see if I could find the original sign up correspondence but I don't have it, unfortunately.. I want to say it was last summer/early fall.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 10, 2013)

wow so they take a WHILE  lol  k i'll be expecting mine next year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When did you request the invite if you don't mind me asking?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah it does take awhile I requested and invite June 2012 and just now got it! lol


----------



## zorabell (Jan 10, 2013)

I got my invite finally considering I requested it back in June. I went ahead and ordered the makeup bag since it was that or the mirror, hopefully I can actually get some good stuff after waiting so long.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the brushes, elf gloss, and shany pigment.... When I went to the web site too look at the brushes the retractable brush looked the same, but the concealer, and foundation brush had lighter wood handles instead of the dark ones like in the SS pictures, I read the reviews they weren't so great do I was thinking they might have revamped them? .....
> 
> Does anyone know if the foundation brush is any good? For those of you who got them before...
> ...


 I actually think the brushes are great! The retractable one is nothing special (but works just fine to keep in your purse for a quick touch up) but the other two are actually pretty awesome.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 11, 2013)

Sad I missed the NYX jumbo lip pencil AGAIN. grr.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 12, 2013)

I was finally accepted into Sircle Samples, only took 4 months




! How often do they put out new samples? I JUST missed the NYX pencil too, which was a bummer, but they are on sale at Ulta - buy one get one.


----------



## mellee (Jan 12, 2013)

oooooOOOOOOOoooo!  I signed up 9/28!  Maybe I'll get an invite soon!


----------



## Squidling (Jan 12, 2013)

They just posted new samples a few minutes ago:
 

Apothederm Moisture Creme





Apothederm Stretch Mark Creme





and Perfectly Petite Energy Shot


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 12, 2013)

I liked the Apothaderm moisture cream; thought it was pretty hydrating and perfect for winter skin blues.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 12, 2013)

I've had the apothoderm stuff in my sample shop for ages...and the mirror too but I'm low on points so I can't get them even if I wanted them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was finally accepted into Sircle Samples, only took 4 months
> 
> ...


 4 months?! I have been waiting for almost a year?! But congrats to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squidling (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 4 months?! I have been waiting for almost a year?! But congrats to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank! I have no idea how it happened. I did apply for entry twice for good measure, but it was still a few months wait. Try applying again and maybe it'll move you up?


----------



## xiehan (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got in a few days ago. I signed up in late May or early June, so it took over 7 months.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank! I have no idea how it happened. I did apply for entry twice for good measure, but it was still a few months wait. Try applying again and maybe it'll move you up?


 Yeah I might have to do that cause I kinda gave up lol


----------



## Captureit02 (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally got a NYX lip pencil and some eyeshadow just now


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> Finally got a NYX lip pencil and some eyeshadow just now


Same here! Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 21, 2013)

Did any of you guys catch the daily survey they had the other day about what subscription services you were subscribed to? They had GoGoGirlfriend on the list, I guess Sircle Sample is not up to date on good and bad sub services!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a that stupid mirror and some "sircle" loose pigment shadow in my store


----------



## mimosette (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm showing the mirror (which I've had available to buy since ALWAYS and refuse) and some Shany shadow pigments. It's also teasing me with a jumbo pencil and a brush set, which I would have bought, as "sold out".

  I've never been able to see "Sold out" items before.


----------



## Squidling (Jan 21, 2013)

I JUST missed the shadow, NYX pencil and even the brush set, BOO!!!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mimosette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm showing the mirror (which I've had available to buy since ALWAYS and refuse) and some Shany shadow pigments. It's also teasing me with a jumbo pencil and a brush set, which I would have bought, as "sold out".
> 
> I've never been able to see "Sold out" items before.


 I've never seen that either...


----------



## JoniLynn (Jan 23, 2013)

Has anyone got the brush set yet? It's available for feedback but I haven't got it yet, and for some reason all month I haven't been able to view my account all I see is spilled polish.. Lol, is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 23, 2013)

> Has anyone got the brush set yet? It's available for feedback but I haven't got it yet, and for some reason all month I haven't been able to view my account all I see is spilled polish.. Lol, is anyone else having this problem?


 You need to email Sircle Samples. There is some kind of glitch if you're seeing the polish page. Maybe try clearing your cache and history. It happened to me and they were super nice and fast to respond. Don't remember the exact details, but we exchanged emails over an hour and the problem was resolved!


----------



## Squidling (Feb 4, 2013)

New samples up! NYX and Beauty Treats glosses. Managed to snag one of each but HURRY, the site is bogged down with everyone trying to grab a sample!


----------



## shandimessmer (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New samples up! NYX and Beauty Treats glosses. Managed to snag one of each but HURRY, the site is bogged down with everyone trying to grab a sample!


I'm not showing any NYX, but I've recieved a few NYX things from Sircle Samples in the past, so it's possible I've gotten it already. Mine shows the Beauty Treats glosses as sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the SircleSwag mirror, which I've had forever and refuse to get. Grrr Sircle Samples.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 5, 2013)

Grabbed a NYX lip gloss but everything else was sold out.


----------



## Squidling (Feb 5, 2013)

I checked again this morning and apparently there was also an ELF mascara in the mix at some point. It's sold out now, but I'm ELFed out anyway.


----------



## JoniLynn (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone got their brushes yet?


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 11, 2013)

> Anyone got their brushes yet?


 Nope. No brushes or pigment.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Feb 11, 2013)

Are there any other things like this?  I am enrolled in several paid sub services, and am a member of Influenster, but every now and then another one pops up I didn't know about...Love beauty and LOVE samples  Let me know if I'm missing anything!!!


----------



## angiepang1e (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JoniLynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone got their brushes yet?


No brushes here yet either.. but sircle samples usually takes a while. I always forget about it and it shows up!


----------



## lilsxkitten (Feb 11, 2013)

Nm. My stuff just came in today




The pigment is in #05, a gold color. It's a good color, but it didn't stay on where I swatched it long. Will need a primer to use this. The NYX is in soft fuschia, a mauve, dusky rose. Looking forward to playing with the brushes! (One is missing from the pic, it migrated to my trade box)


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 15, 2013)

NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil is up again. I think I might "buy" one since I have enough points and the samples go up very seldom, it seems.


----------



## OiiO (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the HU! I just bought it and also grabbed a bottle of Nyx loose pigment. 

I have over 9000 points and I always seem to be late so I finally have something to spend them on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Feb 16, 2013)

all my items say sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they get scooped up fast!


----------



## Squidling (Feb 28, 2013)

How long does it normally take for Sircle to actually ship out your samples? Mommy needs some lipgloss!


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Feb 28, 2013)

For me it has been several weeks.


----------



## Wida (Mar 4, 2013)

I randomly checked Sircle Samples today, and they have restocked the NYX Jumbo lip pencil and added a Hello Kitty lip balm for anybody that has enough coins and is interested...


----------



## zorabell (Mar 5, 2013)

I finally grabbed the lip pencil but I completely missed the Hello Kitty lip balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am a huge Hello Kitty fan so I am really sad now....


----------



## Squidling (Mar 5, 2013)

I saw the lip balm but it sold out asap! The NYX, sadly, hasn't popped up for me.


----------



## mellee (Mar 8, 2013)

Got a welcome!  Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry - I'm excited.  I think it was October or so that I applied!!!


----------



## samplegal (Mar 9, 2013)

Congrats! Hopefully there will be something good for you to snag right away.

Speaking of, I was just able to get a Nyx Jumbo Lip Pencil, so hurry and check your accounts if anyone wants one.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a welcome!  Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome! Got a welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry - I'm excited.  I think it was October or so that I applied!!!


 Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! Hopefully there will be something good for you to snag right away.
> 
> Speaking of, I was just able to get a Nyx Jumbo Lip Pencil, so hurry and check your accounts if anyone wants one.


 i just got one too!


----------



## mellee (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Congrats! Hopefully there will be something good for you to snag right away.
> 
> Speaking of, I was just able to get a Nyx Jumbo Lip Pencil, so hurry and check your accounts if anyone wants one.


Me, too!  Thank you for mentioning it!

Do they add items at a certain time of day, or anything like that?  Or should I just check every 12 minutes?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 9, 2013)

How long is the wait usually?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2013)

i waited a little less than a year for an invite...


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 9, 2013)

Holy crap on toast! Alrighty then lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 9, 2013)

You get all the good stuff








> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just got one too!


 I got one of those a while ago... nothing in a long time in my shop except that damn mirror


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 9, 2013)

I finally got the invite. Ugh but nothing to get.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You get all the good stuff
> 
> ...


 LOL I think i go through lucky phases. about a year ago this time i was winning a ton of giveaways and then had terrible luck with all my PAID subs for a year!!


----------



## samplegal (Mar 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me, too!  Thank you for mentioning it!
> ...


 It's so random and so rare lately that it's really just been luck! I check like once a week these days, if that. Only once in a blue can I stumble on something... like once a month or so.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just got a NYX jumbo lip pencil! I haven't been able to get anything for so long.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 11, 2013)

that's so weird! i wonder why it's showing up on some peoples' accounts and not others...

but congrats! yay!


----------



## lovepink (Mar 11, 2013)

I signed up back in July and got my invite late last week.  Only things on my account are a mirror and sold out Hello Kitty chap stick.  Hopefully I will get to try something!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Mar 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up back in July and got my invite late last week.  Only things on my account are a mirror and sold out Hello Kitty chap stick.  Hopefully I will get to try something!


 ditto here. I had completely forgotten about them until i got the email yesterday.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Mar 11, 2013)

I think they did a batch invite last week since a handful of us got an email last week. I was waiting since november. On my dashboard it says I've been a member since 2012. Hahaha nothing to get though, must we be active with collecting points to see more stuff on our sample shop?


----------



## mellee (Mar 18, 2013)

NYX gloss is back in stock, and there's a SHANY eyeshadow and a 5000 point grab bag up for grabs.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! I just picked up the gloss. The shadow was out of stock already though and there's no way i'll ever be able to afford that grab bag by only getting 10 points/day from surveys.


----------



## OiiO (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 18, 2013)

All sold out for me, except for the mirror.


----------



## mellee (Mar 18, 2013)

They really don't have things long, do they?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 18, 2013)

guess not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i suppose we can't be picky with free items huh?


----------



## mellee (Mar 18, 2013)

You've got a point.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 19, 2013)

the petite energy shot is up


----------



## mellee (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been getting an "Oops!  Something went wrong!" page for several days.  Anyone know what's up?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 1, 2013)

Don't know what's wrong but I have been getting the same message!  Maybe they are loading more samples?



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been getting an "Oops!  Something went wrong!" page for several days.  Anyone know what's up?


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 2, 2013)

this happens at times. sometimes it lasts for a week or 2...


----------



## lovepink (Apr 2, 2013)

Good to know! (in response to javagirl87)was able to get in today after only 2-3 day of this!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 3, 2013)

Each I got an Opps for 2 days then got in yesterday but no survey and again today still no survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need points!!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 4, 2013)

again today no survey


----------



## Dalylah (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> again today no survey


Daily survey is up now.


----------



## NikNik455 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Daily survey is up now.


 Is it allowed to ask for a invite?


----------



## page5 (Apr 4, 2013)

> Is it allowed to ask for a invite?


 You can request an invite right from the website


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Daily survey is up now.


 really cause I still don't have any surveys..


----------



## mellee (Apr 10, 2013)

I ordered one sample 3/9 and another 3/18.  Neither has arrived yet, but one's been in "my makeup bag" awaiting review since 3/29.  How long does it normally take to get items from them?


----------



## JamieO (Apr 10, 2013)

So i guess new samples are up?! I just ordered an NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil and NYX lip gloss of some kind. This is the first time I've ordered any samples from them.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i guess new samples are up?! I just ordered an NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil and NYX lip gloss of some kind. This is the first time I've ordered any samples from them.


 hmm none are up for me. but that may because i've already ordered those samples (it's been a month lol I wonder when they'll get here?)


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So i guess new samples are up?! I just ordered an NYX Jumbo Lip Pencil and NYX lip gloss of some kind. This is the first time I've ordered any samples from them.


 I ordered the Jumbo Lip Pencil almost a month ago (and it hasn't come yet) and I just ordered the lip gloss today.  I am not sure when they will come though.  I really like the moisturizer sample I got, it is amazing.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 10, 2013)

I got email confirmations for both samples and they said they will ship out on May 10th. By that time, I will have totally forgotten about them. That'll be a awesome surprise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks all for posting!  I logged in and got a pencil and the lipgloss. If they come, great!  If not no big, they were "free" after all.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Apr 23, 2013)

I ordered a NYX lip pencil last month and I got it today. I got the color "chocolate" and at first thought it might be too dark but I love it! I don't like all the lip shade from NYX and I already bought the ones I do like, so im glad I got this one!


----------



## Missglammygirl (Apr 23, 2013)

I just ordered a nyx lip gloss. Hopefully its in a color I like!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 23, 2013)

Apparently people started receiving their Sircle Swag Bags, I can't find a picture anywhere but from what little info I could gather we will be getting...

some kind of soap, a tank top, Hello Kitty chapstick.
Sorry that's all I could harvest so far. I asked the girl who mentioned this for more spoilers, I hope she replies soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hmm this was my first survey that popped up in months.  And then I got a message that talks about new samples coming soon. Not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## OiiO (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, the Swag Bag apparently has the following things in it:

A tank top (XS), elf Lip Gloss, Hello Kitty lip balm, bar soap, energy shot, and NYX loose eye shadow.
Pretty disappointing for 5,000 coins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (May 2, 2013)

600 point three-brush set up for grabs.

Concealer Brush
Maximum Coverage Foundation Brush
Multi-Tasking Retractable Brush


----------



## lovepink (May 2, 2013)

That was fast!  Just logged in and it is sold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 600 point three-brush set up for grabs.
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (May 2, 2013)

Awwwww!  =(  Maybe this was the first of a little run of multiple offers.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 2, 2013)

Just got a NXY pigment!  The NARS lip gloss was sold out.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 3, 2013)

the NXY pigment sold out but there was NYX lipgloss up for grabs.. I didn't see the nars or 600 point three-brush set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mellee (May 3, 2013)

Oh, My!  I didn't see the NARS!  Hope I get a chance to try that one!  (Didn't see the pigment, either, but I already have a beautiful one I don't use often.)


----------



## mellee (May 3, 2013)

600 point mirror's back up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 3, 2013)

I've given up on them...there hasn't been anything available to me since NOVEMBER!


----------



## meaganola (May 10, 2013)

I just received two notices that they're shipping something to me.  No tracking numbers or indication of what they're sending, though.  The thing is that the last items I ordered from them  (one on 05 Feb and one on 04 Mar) arrived together in mid-March.  I have no clue what's going on.


----------



## lovepink (May 10, 2013)

Freebies?  Extras?  I ordered 2 items from them and it states they are shipping tomorrow but I am not expecting them for a while.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received two notices that they're shipping something to me.  No tracking numbers or indication of what they're sending, though.  The thing is that the last items I ordered from them  (one on 05 Feb and one on 04 Mar) arrived together in mid-March.  I have no clue what's going on.


----------



## JessP (May 10, 2013)

> I just received two notices that they're shipping something to me. Â No tracking numbers or indication of what they're sending, though. Â The thing is that the last items I ordered from them Â (one on 05 Feb and one on 04 Mar) arrived together in mid-March. Â I have no clue what's going on.


Same here! I just got four emails and haven't "ordered" anything from them in a while..? So weird.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 10, 2013)

I got the emails, too. I am assuming they are just doing something with their system and it is sending very belated notices about things shipped long ago.


----------



## zorabell (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just received two notices that they're shipping something to me.  No tracking numbers or indication of what they're sending, though.  The thing is that the last items I ordered from them  (one on 05 Feb and one on 04 Mar) arrived together in mid-March.  I have no clue what's going on.
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2013)

I got two notices but I do have something I ordered ages ago that never came.


----------



## Squidling (May 10, 2013)

So, randomly today I received two emails stating that my items have shipped....the only thing is that I haven't 'bought' anything! Did anyone else get similar emails?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2013)

I got the same two emails was very random I know I didn't order anything. Must be a fluke.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 10, 2013)

I got 6! I don't expect anything to show up, but I will be happy if it does!


----------



## Squidling (May 10, 2013)

I did order 2 things in Feb/March that have already arrived, and I did not receive any emails before. I wonder if this is for those items? But secretly, I hope they send me stuff!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 14, 2013)

Is anyone else having issues Logging in?


----------



## mellee (May 14, 2013)

I'm getting the "Oops!  Something went wrong" page.


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having issues Logging in?


 i keep clicking sign in but then nothing happens.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i keep clicking sign in but then nothing happens.


 same here :/


----------



## lovepink (May 18, 2013)

Got in my samples from them today.  Got a Nyx Gloss in Kiss and a Nyx Jumbo pencil in Pecan.  These 2 items I was expecting.  What was unexpected was a tin of lip balm with a Sircle advertising on the top and the bottom states it is Mint lip balm.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 20, 2013)

Got to log in today and finally got a survey!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

I haven't had anything available to me since November...I've more or less given up on them. Too bad!


----------



## ibedatfinemami (May 20, 2013)

wait I just logged in again cause they had an error page on the sample shop and there are 2 items up!! Hurry go check b4 they run out!


----------



## zorabell (May 20, 2013)

They had 2 OPI polishes up for grabs, the top ten colors and the Oz collection(sold out) and a Shany lipstick. The OPI polishes didn't look unique so I grabbed the lipstick instead


----------



## samplegal (May 20, 2013)

The OPI are gone already! But I was able to nab a lipstick.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2013)

I somehow have a lot more tokens. . Like 1000 more than I remember? Lol.. rolling with it!


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2013)

> I somehow have a lot more tokens. . Like 1000 more than I remember? Lol.. rolling with it!


 Same here, although it seems more like 1600 more than I remember. But there was nothing I was interested in, so it's back to waiting and hoping for me.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 20, 2013)

I got the Top 10 Opi Nail Polishes, I don't really know what it will come with, but I hope it is a nice color. 

And I got the Lipstick, which I also hope is a nice color.

I think I lost more than the 600 points to buy them both, but I don't know how.


----------



## mellee (May 20, 2013)

They gave me an extra thousand points a few weeks ago for adding a birth-year to my profile.

And I missed the nail polishes and lipstick.  =(  Boohoo.  But often these things are offered again soon to those who missed 'em, so here's hoping!


----------



## amberlamps (May 20, 2013)

I supposedly earned a badge by logging in today.. an extra 1000 points. And then I added my birth year and got another 1000. Plus there was actually a survey up today so I got another 100, too. Too bad everything is sold out.


----------



## JamieO (May 20, 2013)

Dammit! I checked the site this morning and there was nothing in the shop. I just checked it again, and everything was sold out! WTF?!?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dammit! I checked the site this morning and there was nothing in the shop. I just checked it again, and everything was sold out! WTF?!?


 They add things so rarely and in such small numbers that they sell out almost instantly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jackiee21 (May 20, 2013)

Aw man! everything is sold out. I hate how they hardly have samples up, and when they do put up products it is sold out pretty quickly. Bummer!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 20, 2013)

Yeah in the last year I have gotten a lip gloss? Well it's free so I really can't complain. But I would have loved the OPI.


----------



## Squidling (May 21, 2013)

I honestly wonder if they just post pictured of things with the "Sold Out" stamp sometimes. I find it hard to believe that things sell out in 5 seconds. Especially since there have been times when I have logged in, nothing was there, refreshed and had a bunch of sold out items.


----------



## AJCorletto (May 21, 2013)

Just picked up a Stila Lip Glaze! Hurry before they run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AJCorletto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just picked up a Stila Lip Glaze! Hurry before they run out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Got it!  Thank you, AJCorletto!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (May 21, 2013)

darn it, sold out already! haven't gotten anything in my shop in well over three months! would have loved the stila lip glaze or either of the opi polishes! missed the raw brushes last time too... *sigh* and never recieved the NYX lip gloss from ages ago either.... LOVE the idea of sircle samples, but frustrated with the execution.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly wonder if they just post pictured of things with the "Sold Out" stamp sometimes. I find it hard to believe that things sell out in 5 seconds. Especially since there have been times when I have logged in, nothing was there, refreshed and had a bunch of sold out items.


 As someone who has provided product for SircleSamples and have seen the dashboard on the other side, they do INDEED sell out within seconds. I can't say anything for recent days but when I was doing it, they would sell out in seconds.


----------



## mellee (May 21, 2013)

Shany Lipstick was just available again.


----------



## lilsxkitten (May 21, 2013)

...and they are sold out of everything..  They had OPI and Stila?!


----------



## mellee (May 21, 2013)

Keep checking.  The Shany lipstick was there yesterday morning and sold out right away, but it was back for a minute today and I caught one.  I'll bet (hope) they'll be back soon.


----------



## Missglammygirl (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep checking.  The Shany lipstick was there yesterday morning and sold out right away, but it was back for a minute today and I caught one.  I'll bet (hope) they'll be back soon.


 I always miss it!


----------



## Dalylah (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep checking.  The Shany lipstick was there yesterday morning and sold out right away, but it was back for a minute today and I caught one.  I'll bet (hope) they'll be back soon.


I saw that and missed it. Oh well. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 4, 2013)

I got my invite yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nfig (Jun 5, 2013)

Apothoderm creams are up now if anyone is interested.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apothoderm creams are up now if anyone is interested.


 BAH!!! I miss all the things....


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my invite yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 still waiting


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 9, 2013)

I got my OPI polish and Shany lipstick...the OPI is a TINY mini...cute! But I got it in red, which isn't something I really wear. So I'll try to get use out of it somehow. The Shany lipstick is a bright fuschia!


----------



## mellee (Jun 9, 2013)

My Shany lipstick came in yesterday - a beautiful corally shade!  But it was wound all the way up, squished into the lid, and broken off right at the base.  =(  I messaged SS on FB with a pic, saying I didn't know if they replaced things that arrived damaged since it was free, but figured it couldn't hurt to ask.  She replied 6 hours later, asking my name and address and saying she'd see what she could do.  =)  Hope they have an extra, because I'd love to try this!

I FB messaged them once before when I'd not received an item that was scheduled to ship a month before, and they also replied promptly then, too.  I had a second item set to ship the next day, and they shipped both together. 

Good customer service for something we didn't even pay for?  Who'da thunk it!?


----------



## mellee (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like we just missed a Shany nail polish.  =(  It's there and sold out.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 9, 2013)

I finally have a survey!!!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 10, 2013)

Missed the brush set too... boo.


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 10, 2013)

Boo indeed.


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 10, 2013)

Do they put up their new samples at random times or at a specific time?  I wish I knew when to check.


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 10, 2013)

I was wondering that too. When I am online I check a gazillion times and almost always miss them. The two I have gotten were sitting there for awhile. The ones I really want are always gone very quickly.


----------



## mellee (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe I'm missing something - is there somewhere on the site you can purchase the items you've sampled?  I can't find anywhere to buy the Shany lipstick.


----------



## mellee (Jun 18, 2013)

Missed the Stila lipgloss again.  =( 

Bright side, although they couldn't get another of the beautiful color Shany lipstick I received broken and smooshed into the lid, SircleSamples is sending me another in a different color.  Their customer service is soooo nice!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 18, 2013)

UGH I actually had a feeling about today and refreshed the screen now and again.  Then I took a nap.  BOOM there's the samples.


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 18, 2013)

Got a NYX pigment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jun 18, 2013)

Got the Stila lip gloss earlier! YAY


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 19, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Now I'm jealous. Thanks, D  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jun 19, 2013)

Me too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be camping the site every day until I get it haha


----------



## mellee (Jul 9, 2013)

Missed a few things, but Hello Kitty lip balm's up for grabs now.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks!  I managed to snag one!



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Missed a few things, but Hello Kitty lip balm's up for grabs now.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 9, 2013)

aaaand it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Missed a few things, but Hello Kitty lip balm's up for grabs now.


Not anymore. Sold out for now.


----------



## mellee (Jul 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> aaaand it's gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well what did you expect?  It looks like you waited _4 whole minutes_ after my post to check!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL! i know, right?! Thanks for the heads up though - I will get something someday from this place!



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well what did you expect?  It looks like you waited _4 whole minutes_ after my post to check!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 10, 2013)

You're not missing much, I got it a while back and it tastes and smells gross.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jul 10, 2013)

still keeps telling me 'we will send you an invite soon'. It's cool, I think it was April when I requested it...


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol! Good to know about the hello kitty...a little too cute for me anyways. And I think my invite took a good 9 months to come!


----------



## mellee (Jul 16, 2013)

Apothoderm Bright Skin Serium 1200 RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apothoderm Bright Skin Serium 1200 RIGHT NOW!!!


 Thank you, got it!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *mellee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apothoderm Bright Skin Serium 1200 RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow! finally got something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> surprised that lasted longer than the hello kitty lip balm?!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 16, 2013)

It didn't show up for me. I tried right after Dalylah posted her thanks.


----------



## mellee (Jul 17, 2013)

Heck - I still see it as available!  Maybe they're starting to leaving things up longer.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 17, 2013)

The Apothoderm Bright Skin Serum is up again!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 17, 2013)

I must be in the wrong demographics, because I tried to get it when they first announced these samples on Facebook and couldn't.


----------



## mellee (Jul 19, 2013)

They must REALLY want me to try the Apothoderm; it's still available!  (I don't wanna.  Too many things flare my rosacea, so I only use certain products.)


----------



## Squidling (Jul 20, 2013)

I managed to get the Apothederm on Tues/Wed and it actually arrived today w/ an extra sample of stretchmark creme...yay.


----------



## mellee (Jul 20, 2013)

It _still_ shows available for me.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 20, 2013)

Me too!  That was super fast shipping!



> Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I managed to get the Apothederm on Tues/Wed and it actually arrived today w/ an extra sample of stretchmark creme...yay.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 20, 2013)

Is it wishful thinking, or do they have the option for you to send your sample to someone else? Because I want to try the Apothederm Bright Skin Serum, but it never showed up in my shop. But I read that a couple people above have it as an option and they don't want it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it wishful thinking, or do they have the option for you to send your sample to someone else? Because I want to try the Apothederm Bright Skin Serum, but it never showed up in my shop. But I read that a couple people above have it as an option and they don't want it.


 At least the last time I had a sample, you have the option to gift it to a friend.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 20, 2013)

And I too wish that serum would show up! DRAT YOU SIRCLE SAMPLES.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mellee (Aug 9, 2013)

NutraFuels Vitamin Supplements right now - 500 points.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Aug 21, 2013)

Right now:







SircleSwag $10 Gift Card $10 Gift Card good for purchase online or in stores!

Oc 600


 Apothederm Bright Skin Serum There is a bright side to every complexion. Need a boost in finding yours? ...

Oc 1200


 NutraFuels Vitamin Supplement Oral Spray Nutraceuticals NutraFuels product line consists of vitamins and nutrients in an aqueous solu...

Oc 500


----------



## Squidling (Aug 22, 2013)

FYI - that serum is AMAZING. I'm buying the full size. After using it, I got so many compliments from surely dudes on how radiant my skin looked. There must be something to it!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 23, 2013)

So I finally got an email after signing up what feels like a year ago....aaaaaannnd I can't log in to save my life.  It keeps giving me an error.  I asked for password help since I don't remember giving it one and it took a few hours for them to send me a link that doesn't appear to do anything other than let me input a password that doesn't work when I try to log in.

I'm sure it's not worth the effort but this is one of the must frustrating websites I've experienced.


----------



## IffB (Sep 24, 2013)

Same here.

Delete.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I finally got an email after signing up what feels like a year ago....aaaaaannnd I can't log in to save my life.  It keeps giving me an error.  I asked for password help since I don't remember giving it one and it took a few hours for them to send me a link that doesn't appear to do anything other than let me input a password that doesn't work when I try to log in.

I'm sure it's not worth the effort but this is one of the must frustrating websites I've experienced. 

I just got an email yesterday (I think I signed up in freakin' JANUARY), and when I first logged in, it gave me an error message.  When I refreshed the page, it came up.

  Hopefully they get back to you soon!  If it helps, the only sample available right now is some weird energy shot thing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 24, 2013)

I wouldn't even take the time to email them, it is NOT worth it anymore. It's not worth the time to log in, even. There is never anything available, and on the rare occasion that there is, they are gone within seconds because they add such a small number at a time. I've been with this one since it launched and it was fun for the first month or so when they actually added samples, now it's a waste.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Sep 24, 2013)

I finally got an invite too. I swear its been about 6 months since i initially signed up.


----------



## JaxCarey (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally just got an invite today after I want to say about 3 months, I kinda forgot about it but was excited to get the email. Sounds like they don't update very often but right now there are theres an energy shot survey you can take, and the only thing in my sample shop is 'NutraFuels Vitamin Supplement Oral' which look interesting but are 500 points and right now I only have 1570 so I'd rather just take vitamins I already have and save up for more makeup items.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just got my invite, I can even remember when  I signed up I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 30, 2013)

> Finally just got an invite today after I want to say aboutÂ 3 months, I kinda forgot about it but was excited to get the email. Sounds like they don't update very often but right now there are theres an energy shot survey you can take, and the only thing in my sample shop is 'NutraFuels Vitamin Supplement Oral' which look interesting but are 500 points and right now I only have 1570 so I'd rather just take vitamins I already have and save up for more makeup items.


 I got those and you actually get 4.


----------



## JaxCarey (Oct 1, 2013)

How were they? Worth the points or should I wait for some better makeup items?


----------



## JaxCarey (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got those and you actually get 4.

How were they, worth the points or should I wait for some actual beauty products?


----------



## Eleda (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaxCarey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally just got an invite today after I want to say about 3 months, I kinda forgot about it but was excited to get the email. Sounds like they don't update very often but right now there are theres an energy shot survey you can take, and the only thing in my sample shop is 'NutraFuels Vitamin Supplement Oral' which look interesting but are 500 points and right now I only have 1570 so I'd rather just take vitamins I already have and save up for more makeup items.
Try adding one or two reviews, I did that and in the shop appeared other products.


----------



## wadedl (Oct 1, 2013)

> How were they, worth the points or should I wait for some actual beauty products?


 I have only tried the raspberry ketone one. I can't say much about it since that is the one you would need long term use for. Each tube is multiple uses since they say 5 or 6 sprays per use.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Oct 9, 2013)

Updates


----------



## Bethanys (Nov 17, 2013)

So, I signed up with this, and I think I just don't get it.  There are only ever 2 samples that they show, and whenever I try to add something to my makeup bag to get more coins, it doesn't work.  It tells me to use an approved title from the list, or something like that, when I try to say what the product is (blush).  The problem is, there is no "list" of products that shows up, so it won't take any of my reviews.  I feel like I'm missing something-I do the little daily survey thing, but that seems to be the only thing to do?


----------



## JaxCarey (Mar 17, 2014)

Sircle Samples is killing me, I check all the time and have literally over 3,000 points but I haven't gotten anything in months. I wish there was a way to set emails notifications for when new products are up, grrr


----------



## Ineri218 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have the same problem. 4800 pts and they never have anything to redeem them for.


----------



## catipa (Mar 18, 2014)

I gave up on them too, nothing ever showed up and I got tired of checking.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 18, 2014)

Fun fact, the iFabbo shop (if you know what iFabbo is) is also powered by SircleSamples..i think that's interesting because iFabbo is definitely more respectable than Sircle Samples...that being said, they don't have many samples in that shop either AND they're really strict about posting blog reviews, etc.

Also, I placed an order for a sample (I had enough points) and then the next day got an e-mail saying it was cancelled and my points were returned. I don't want my points!! I want the product, wtf?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

